# Monday Night Raw (4/6) Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

wwe.com said:


> With The Beast Incarnate caged for the moment with an indefinite suspension, a number of Superstars will be looking to put themselves in the running for an opportunity at Seth Rollins’ WWE World Heavyweight Title. Who can we expect to make noise? What further fallout could there be from last week’s Brock free-for-all? What other factors might make this week’s Raw even more out-of-control than the last? WWE.com has some ideas.


*Can Rollins survive Monday Night Raw?*










> With Brock Lesnar suspended indefinitely for his actions last Monday night, the obvious question on everyone’s mind is: who will be gunning for WWE World Heavyweight Champion Seth Rollins?
> 
> Clearly, The Viper has his serpentine eye on the prize – a dangerous thing, to say the least. On SmackDown, Randy Orton has already made overtures that he deserved to be the No. 1 contender and, despite the fact that The Authority got involved in his subsequent match with Big Show, Kane informed Rollins that he was considering WWE’s Apex Predator’s plea. But, will Orton wait for any answer? Or could he choose to take decisive action to force the issue?
> 
> ...











> So, it’s official: *John Cena and Rusev will face each other at Extreme Rules. Talk about World War III!* But considering that this is WWE's most brutal pay-per-view of the year, what special stipulation, if any, will this match have? Will we find out on Raw?
> 
> Moreover, now that The Champ has his No. 1 contender, will he continue the “John Cena U.S. Open” challenge that he began last week? If he does, could he be setting himself up for a fall?
> 
> Cena humiliated Rusev on SmackDown by bringing in the American flag when The Russian Tank thought his own country’s flag would be flying high. So, there is a strong possibility that The Hero of the Russian Federation will be seeking hostile retribution against the Cenation leader on WWE’s flagship show, and if the titleholder is already involved in a match, he may very well be leaving himself wide open.









> Sheamus is definitely back and more aggressive than he has been in some time. After taking out Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan and Dolph Ziggler on Raw, The Celtic Warrior battled WWE’s “Yes!” Man on SmackDown and, thanks in part to Bad News Barrett’s vicious Bull Hammer Elbow, The Beard left him unable to answer the count.
> 
> The mohawk-wearing Superstar made it clear that he is gunning for all of WWE’s underdogs. Who will he be looking to give the boot to this Monday on Raw? Will it be Bryan yet again? Ziggler? Barrett? Is his ultimate endgame the Intercontinental Championship? Will he be the first Superstar to officially challenge Bryan for the title?












> *As reported on WWE.com, Michael Cole, JBL and Booker T will all be back on Raw this week*, despite injuries they sustained during the devastating attack by Brock Lesnar, one day after WrestleMania.
> 
> While The Beast Incarnate has already been suspended indefinitely by Stephanie McMahon, reports are surfacing that Cole is threatening legal action against the former WWE World Heavyweight Champion. As a result, one has to wonder whether there will be additional fallout over the incident? Will The Authority chose, for instance, to take Paul Heyman to task for any instigation that he may have caused as Brock’s advocate? Will extra precautions be taken to assure that this type of carnage will does not happen again? Or, will it just be about getting back on track, with Extreme Rules only weeks away?











> “Give Divas a chance”? Well, if no one will, it certainly looks like Naomi is stepping up to take the chance. The determined competitor pinned Divas Champion Nikki Bella last week on Raw in a Six-Diva Tag Team Match contest then followed it with a huge win over Natalya on SmackDown. Does this put her in top contention for an imminent Divas Title Match?
> 
> If not, we can definitely look for Naomi to continue to prove that that she's up to the challenge – something that will provide no shortage of exciting Divas moments. In any event, the outspoken Bella Twins will certainly have something to say on the matter, as might other top contenders like Paige.


Excitement's not the same without :brock around but let's see how Rollins' championship run plays out when multiple challengers are chasing him.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Couldn't they have kept Cole off for at least another week?

Pretty bleh Raw, but ill be looking for a Heyman segment, and what Rollins is doing next. Plus if they continue the Sheamus/Bryan angle.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Can't wait to see what Rollins does.
Wish Cole was out till Extreme Rules at least.
Wanna see how Reigns' pops/boos are with a casual crowd.
Hopefully a New Day turn.


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

The main event should be Randy Orton vs Roman Reigns to decide the number one contender for the WWE title. But no, we will probably see Kane or Big Show involved in the main event again ut


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Excited for the Bryan/Sheamus/Ziggler/BNB interactions and Rollins :mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ugh, The Regins Train Wreck/Ginger Mohawk Spice & Mr. Merchandise ALL involved in MAJOR angles and the return of the damn announce team 


I miss Brock:heyman4


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Could be good :cena3


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yeah, Raw's probably gonna suck with the National title game tomorrow. Usually when they're up against a ratings giant, they just say fuck it and give us a mediocre Raw. Hope I'm wrong though.


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

> Reports are surfacing that Cole is threatening legal action against the former WWE World Heavyweight Champion.


Oh god :uhoh

:cole :buried


----------



## Stannis Baratheon. (Feb 26, 2005)

back to the usual fuckery. actually they went back to it the moment lesnar got suspended.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

RAW's going to be super shitty tomorrow; I can already feel it.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

In before the fuckery


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

rusev v cena segment
bryan gets beat down
paige v a bella, no mention of aj
rollins, kane, big show v reigns, orton and someone else

and the obligatory 20 minute promo to start us off with


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

If Naomi is gonna be the one to take the title then she needs a new theme and finisher. I still think Charlotte and Sasha will be on Raw soon now that AJ retire


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

I wonder if they'll mention AJ Lee at all? Probably not.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

wonder goat said:


> I wonder if they'll mention AJ Lee at all? Probably not.


I'm sure Stephanie will come out and call her a quitter just like her husband. :eyeroll


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I miss Brock already :cry

Why is Cole coming back this quickly? He should be off tv for 3 or 4 weeks to sell the injury, I guess the 'voice of the WWE' couldn't bare to let us go an episode of Raw without him. :cole


----------



## Caffore (May 16, 2014)

PaigeLover said:


> If Naomi is gonna be the one to take the title then she needs a new theme and finisher. I still think Charlotte and Sasha will be on Raw soon now that AJ retire


I highly doubt she'll be the one to take the title. With AJ and Paige gone for a while, she's all they have left until Charlotte or Sasha come up. So that's what I think it is, a feud to hold the fort until Charlotte/Sasha come up, or until Paige finishes filming, whichever comes first


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

It's sad that even with Rollins as Champion, I have no care in the world for the maint event picture. It really could have been different if they had handled it differently.

I do however care for the midcard. Where does Cena go from here? Who is he going to feud with? When he's done with open challenges, what is next in line? Is he going to start feuding with Ambrose or was it just an open challenge? Why is Rusev suddenly fighting Goldust and showing no care in the world for Cena or getting his US title back? 

What is going on with the IC title. Barrett is still technically in the picture, you have Sheamus who will no doubt start getting matches for the belt now he's come back and attacked Bryan. Ziggler is also still around, I wonder if we will get another big match involving a multiple of superstars or if we will see just a one on one match with a number one contender match, perhaps even a tournament? 

But yeah, midcard is cool.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

It'd be funny if Cole nonchalantly continues commentating but is wrapped head to toe in a body cast.

He could start a new gimmick where he gets injured every week. Last week, Brock F5's him. This week, Harper crashes into the announce table laying Cole out. The week after one of The Usos accidentally superkicks Cole square in the face.

I'd tune in every week just for that. :cole


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Erik. said:


> Where does Cena go from here? Who is he going to feud with? When he's done with open challenges, what is next in line? Is he going to start feuding with Ambrose or was it just an open challenge? Why is Rusev suddenly fighting Goldust and showing no care in the world for Cena or getting his US title back?


Rusev is getting a U.S. Title rematch versus Cena at Extreme Rules. The match was made official last week and they worked a segment on Smackdown TV last Thursday...


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

I wish AJ would give us a retirement speech but, of course, that's not going to happen. I don't expect a good episode of Raw but I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Clique said:


> Rusev is getting a U.S. Title rematch versus Cena at Extreme Rules. The match was made official last week and they worked a segment on Smackdown TV last Thursday...


Thanks. I didn't catch Smackdown, just thought it was strange that the night after Rusev loses the belt, there is no sort of segment between him and Cena or he doesn't come out to attack Cena after the match.

But that clears things up. I wonder if they'll have Rusev go over at Extreme Rules a bit like how Wyatt did a month after losing to Cena. Won't really prove much considering Rusev has already defeated Cena on PPV.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

Zico said:


> I miss Brock already :cry
> 
> Why is Cole coming back this quickly? He should be off tv for 3 or 4 weeks to sell the injury, I guess the 'voice of the WWE' couldn't bare to let us go an episode of Raw without him. :cole


Sell a Brock injury you say?
Cole obviously went to the same selling school as Reigns.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Wonder want talentless piece of shit we'll see Swagger job to in the background of the RAW preshow this week.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Thanks. I didn't catch Smackdown, just thought it was strange that the night after Rusev loses the belt, there is no sort of segment between him and Cena or he doesn't come out to attack Cena after the match.
> 
> But that clears things up. I wonder if they'll have Rusev go over at Extreme Rules a bit like how Wyatt did a month after losing to Cena. Won't really prove much considering Rusev has already defeated Cena on PPV.


Yeah I don't really understand this either. Rusev could of came out after the handshake between Ambrose and Cena and attacked Cena. 
- they shake hands
- Ambrose walks away
- Cena continues his celebrations 
- Rusev sneaks behind him and gives him a vicious kick

Don't know why they saved the interaction for Smackdown that nobody watches.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Zico said:


> Yeah I don't really understand this either. Rusev could of came out after the handshake between Ambrose and Cena and attacked Cena.
> - they shake hands
> - Ambrose walks away
> - Cena continues his celebrations
> ...


To be fair it was at the end of Ambrose/Cena where Raw turned to shit so it sort of makes sense in that respect. 

But I do agree. It's strange they'd do that and then have Rusev come out and dominate Goldust later in the night. No sort of interaction or clear indicator that Rusev is still going for the US title.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Erik. said:


> To be fair it was at the end of Ambrose/Cena where Raw turned to shit so it sort of makes sense in that respect.
> 
> But I do agree. It's strange they'd do that and then have Rusev come out and dominate Goldust later in the night. No sort of interaction or clear indicator that Rusev is still going for the US title.


The only reference to their feud on Raw was a very odd sounding Byron Saxton saying "here comes Rusev!" 
:ha The way he said it was just ridiculous.


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wonder want talentless piece of shit we'll see Swagger *job* to *in the background of the RAW preshow this week.*


:bryanlol Poor Swaggs


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

The fact that Michael Cole is back just a week after the F5 is dumb, men. I know it's my fault I thought JR would be back.

Also, what's that shit calling Reigns "The Big Dog"?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Ugggh why is Cole back already? :/

And time to push Naomi, Paige, or Emma. Not sure when Charlotte is debuting but I say time for a new Divas Champ at the PPV. I like The Bellas but its done now man.

Rollins as champion is gonna breath life into the show but Kane/Big Show suck it back out.I want Neville in a good match this week as well. Cena needs to get Rusev outta here for good at ER, Kidd and Ceasaro need a real challenge (Dudley Boys Tables Match at ER anyone?) and Sheamus still looks stupid YES YES YES.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wonder want talentless piece of shit we'll see Swagger job to in the background of the RAW preshow this week.


Must suck to see your main guy used in such a manner. 
Maybe he'll lose to Rusev clean for the 35th time :shaq.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So Cole is back already? fpalm Wonder if he will show _any_ fucking effects of what happened.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> So Cole is back already? fpalm Wonder if he will show _any_ fucking effects of what happened.


Hey, wasnt Cole a war correspondent or something like that? His rapid recovery is going to show just how bad ass the announcing crew is.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zico said:


> Must suck to see your main guy used in such a manner.
> Maybe he'll lose to Rusev clean for the 35th time :shaq.


Ain't it sad that'd be a set up?


----------



## seannnn (Aug 17, 2008)

WWE Probably rushed Cole back because of the Backlash to Byron Saxton last week

Their talk about extra precautions makes me think it might be the return of the Cole Mine :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*! Trust in Seth and send Show and Kane off of m tv screens!*



Azusa Nakano said:


> *Ugggh why is Cole back already? :/
> 
> And time to push Naomi, Paige, or Emma. Not sure when Charlotte is debuting but I say time for a new Divas Champ at the PPV. I like The Bellas but its done now man.
> 
> Rollins as champion is gonna breath life into the show but Kane/Big Show suck it back out.I want Neville in a good match this week as well. Cena needs to get Rusev outta here for good at ER, Kidd and Ceasaro need a real challenge (Dudley Boys Tables Match at ER anyone?) and Sheamus still looks stupid YES YES YES.*


:clap So much this! Trust in Seth and put Show and Kane on the back burner. :mark:


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wonder want talentless piece of shit we'll see Swagger job to in the background of the RAW preshow this week.


"L-LOOK, IT'S THE BUNNY, THE BUNNY IS BACK ON MONDAY NIGHT RAW TO CONFRONT SWAGGER!" :cole


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

RIP good shows and good crowds. Mania week's done with so we're back to the usual shit.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I do wonder how the dynamics of the show will change. I mean, Seth will get the same tv time he always received. It's not like he will go from very little tv time to many segments now that he has the belt.

Seth has consistently received the most tv time of anyone on the main roster. Really, changing the dynamics and segments up will make things better. Phase out Kane/Show, show more of Seth's cunning mind and his vicious streak, phase out Steph a bit because it should be about Seth and not her ego.

We need to build up some new heels in place of Show and Kane please. The heel side is sorely lacking in the main event scene.

It will be the same ol same ol if WWE doesn't get more creative. The only thing difference will be Seth doing his 20 minute monologues with a belt around his waist :lol


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are they in England this week?


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

^ 
Raw is in Austin, TX


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Damn it! Some of the Texas crowds have been moribund in the past. I want a hot crowd,it helps make the show a tad moe bearable.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Not expecting much now that the conqueror :brock won't be there which is pretty disappointing.

Nonetheless interested to see if Heyman hopefully makes an appearance, where Rollins title reign leads to and what happens with Bryan/Sheamus etc.

Also interested to see the Divas now that AJ is gone.

Not expecting anything special though.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

That makes it really easy to just watch NXT... fuck that shit sounds boring and stupid. No draw whatsoever to any of that. Guess I should thank the booking for saving me three hours.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

We need More Neville!


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

> WWE is teasing that Sheamus may be the first Superstar to officially challenge WWE Intercontinental Champion Daniel Bryan on Monday's RAW from Austin, Texas.


http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...stleMania_WWE_-_SXSW.html#XMkSl6kUClCvWGvD.99


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Looking forward to Bryan/Sheamus/Barrett/Ziggler stuff. IC Title scene is on fire!


----------



## Sonny Crockett (Feb 18, 2013)

Brock said:


> So Cole is back already? fpalm Wonder if he will show _any_ fucking effects of what happened.


Anal bleeding :cole


----------



## Banez (Dec 18, 2012)

I was hoping Cole free raw 

Clearly Brock didn't F5 him hard enough.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

hoping for another #Axetreme RAW


----------



## BringBackBenjamin (Jan 30, 2015)

Any NXT talent rumoured to appear?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Was hoping that Cole stayed off Raw but after Byron's horrid showing that wasn't going to happen. Given how they run things it's kind of hard not to think things are going to be more like the third hour of last week than the first two.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

More Kalisto and Neville pls :zayn3


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Post-Wrestlemania dog shit funk that WWE usually goes into is underway. Don't see much, if anything, happening on this show.

Oh well. At least Duke vs Wisconsin is on tonight.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Clique said:


> Will The Authority chose, for instance, to take Paul Heyman to task for any instigation that he may have caused as Brock’s advocate? Will extra precautions be taken to assure that this type of carnage will does not happen again? Or, will it just be about getting back on track, with Extreme Rules only weeks away?


I have a feeling it will be the latter because WWE doesn't give a crap about continuity. They'll just act like it's business as usual. :no:




> Excitement's not the same without :brock around but let's see how Rollins' championship run plays out when multiple challengers are chasing him.



Nice Picture, btw.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

The Tempest said:


> Oh god :uhoh
> 
> :cole :buried


calling it now. this is going to be one of the worst Raws ever. 

If Cole gets more than a 5 minute segment, God help us all.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BringBackBenjamin said:


> Any NXT talent rumoured to appear?


Maybe Charlotte to take the place of AJ. Wouldn't be expecting anyone else though. I imagine all other call ups were last week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

KuritaDavion said:


> Was hoping that Cole stayed off Raw but after Byron's horrid showing that wasn't going to happen. Given how they run things it's kind of hard not to think things are going to be more like the third hour of last week than the first two.


You've nailed this. i expect this RAW to be phoned in as they are well aware of the NCAA championship game. It sucks because there should be a surgeon general's warning about watching too many hour threes.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

The bigger question is will Reigns be booed tonight


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

Raw is gonna be shitty without Brock


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

I am guessing we will get that tag match we were suppose to get on smackdown. Bryan/Ziggler vs Sheamus/Barrett


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

"Sheamus is definitely back and more aggressive than he has been in some time." Seems like the priority of the storyline lies on Sheamus as oppose to the champion. YAY WWE logic.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I wonder if Lucha Dragons are gonna get pushed toward a title match at Extreme Rules? They would put on a spectacular show with Kidd and Ceasaro no doubt. LUCHA!LUCHA!LUCHA!LUCHA!*


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Can anyone tell me when raw starts? I haven't watched it in ages and forgot at what time it started with the time difference and all that.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Meki said:


> Can anyone tell me when raw starts? I haven't watched it in ages and forgot at what time it started with the time difference and all that.


So you are from *.* ,huh? Well here in Finland it starts at 3am. Hope that helps you


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

KakeRock said:


> So you are from *.* ,huh? Well here in Finland it starts at 3am. Hope that helps you


Lol. I'm from Belgium, forgot that I edited my profile. Thanks man, I'm pretty sure we share the same timezone.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

NasNYG567 said:


> Are they in England this week?


No, next week.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Meki said:


> Lol. I'm from Belgium, forgot that I edited my profile. Thanks man, I'm pretty sure we share the same timezone.


No man ,it starts at *2am in Belgium*. :lol Finland is hour ahead


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Interested to see what happens with the title this week. It will also be interesting to see what happens with Bryan/Ziggler/Sheamus/Barrett.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

Brock said:


> Couldn't they have kept Cole off for at least another week?
> 
> Pretty bleh Raw, but ill be looking for a Heyman segment, and what Rollins is doing next. Plus if they continue the Sheamus/Bryan angle.


Cole was on the post show on Raw lol, oh well. Should be a solid show


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

deanambroselover said:


> Raw is gonna be shitty without Brock


Pretty much.

I expect major boner killers from now till Summerslam season.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

Praying for the viewership and ratings against the NCAA :mj2


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

NCAA Title game tonight. Expect about 8 people to watch Raw tonight


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Will be watching this Raw on DVR after the fact as I will be at a party for the Bagders in the NCAA Final :yay2



I will miss the discussion thread this week though :mj2


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Randy Orton has a rose on his lower arm? Didn't notice


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I've decided to turn off WWE now until the PPV. I'll read the spoilers and keep involved in the conversation but the only thing intriguing me at the moment is the NXT guys and how their transition to the main roster will go. *


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm on cageside and two people who will be in attendance says Austin can be a shit crowd.

Wonderful, a crowd who isn't hyped and a show where WWE may go back to the same ol' same ol'.

Hope I'm/they're wrong.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> Will be watching this Raw on DVR after the face as I will be at a party for the Bagders in the NCAA Final :yay2
> 
> I will miss the discussion thread this week though :mj2


The discussion thread will miss you more :mj2


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder who Ambrose jobs to this week in pursuit of the 'Year of Ambrose' and winning MitB.

sarcasm.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

There's actually quite a lot that I look forward to RAW for. I'm interested in the Seth/Orton feud which I'm loving, anything with Cesaro & Kidd, the IC 'division' is amazing right now especially with Barrett & Ziggler (another 2 of my faves) involved and of course I'm a huge Divas fan so look forward to whatever they do too, especially Naomi's current push has me intrigued.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*No hype for tonights RAW!*

Back to the old boring shit again :/


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

CM Punk and AJ Lee sighting.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Hopefully the crowd shits on everything


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: No hype for tonights RAW!*

I don't even want to watch little miss philanthropist and her crew of merry dopes right now. Not even one bit.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

*Re: No hype for tonights RAW!*



Hawkke said:


> I don't even want to watch little miss philanthropist and her crew of merry dopes right now. Not even one bit.




Yeah, I can't stand John Cena either.


----------



## MaybeLock (Mar 11, 2013)

*Re: No hype for tonights RAW!*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*What bugs me most is if RAW ends out sucking tonight, theres also not really NXT this week just a Axess recap thingy we all prob read spoilers from much like the Columbus show both of which I thought were not airing lol. So nothing from WWE to make up for the craptastic flagship show this week.*.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Raw needs to hurry up tonight so I can go to bed. Tired as shit


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Wow. Sounds incredibly dull.


----------



## A Paul Heyman G (Nov 9, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Wonder want talentless piece of shit we'll see Swagger job to in the background of the RAW preshow this week.


John Cena


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *What bugs me most is if RAW ends out sucking tonight, theres also not really NXT this week just a Axess recap thingy we all prob read spoilers from much like the Columbus show both of which I thought were not airing lol. So nothing from WWE to make up for the craptastic flagship show this week.*.


WWE is adrift this week. they are taking the night off, phoning it in because of the Basketball game. I cant imagine they do anything of import because they believe there will be more eyes for the same angle if they do it next week. And You're right. NXT wont be able to rinse the awful raw aftertaste this week. Gonna have to catch up on Lucha and New Japan or some indy stuff this week! (Y)


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Ready for the :shitstorm once again


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Not really looking forward to RAW tonight compared to last week, but I swear if I hear Motorhead or Stephanie's theme at all tonight that's when I'll stop watching tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Not really looking forward to RAW tonight compared to last week, but I swear if I hear Motorhead or Stephanie's theme at all tonight that's when I'll stop watching tonight


I'm willing to bet a fiver you'll be switching off within the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Already looking into things that might be more entertaining...

South park reruns
Family Guy Reruns.
Some Matt Damon movie where he's a single dad who moves his family into a zoo.
Dog with a blog...wtf?
C-Span footage of House of Representatives...
Bill O'Reilly..no mention of guests.
On History channel, something about Ancient Aliens...how is THAT history?
Pale Rider for the 50th time...
American History channel is showing something on the Black Death...Could that be New Day?
Looney Tunes..Is that just WWE under another name?
VH1C...Saturday Night Fever...let's laugh at Italians in the 70's...Who are now Italians IN their 70's.
West End Salvage...god i hate reality type crap like this...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Already looking into things that might be more entertaining...
> 
> South park reruns
> Family Guy Reruns.
> ...


The last episode of Better Call Saul tonight :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Come on WWE, we stand by your shit even when most are watching other and probably better things. Just repay us with a good show please.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Mainboy said:


> The last episode of Better Call Saul tonight :mark:


Well, there is that..But it isn't on til 9PM Central.

Must be Jane Russel night on Turner Classic....God I miss WCW and the competition..


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> Come on WWE, we stand by your shit even when most are watching other and probably better things. Just repay us with a good show please.


:maury


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Can't wait to see what outrageous shenanigans Kane and Big Show get into tonight.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Shadowcran said:


> Well, there is that..But it isn't on til 9PM.


We can't watch it until 7 in the morning over here


----------



## Shenroe (Jul 18, 2013)

Mainboy said:


>


:lenny :lenny5


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Last week started great for the first half and petered out by the ending. Hopefully they're able to keep the show's momentum going for the whole night tonight though that may be asking too much.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

With that tv lineup, If Raw sucks(and their hasn't been any indication it won't)I'll end up going to bed early..44 years old and feel older than dirt if I do that.

I play video games while it's on, but just don't feel up to it tonight.

The South Park on right now is the one on wrestling.lol. Ironic?


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Is there any point in doing these right now, why not just wait till after Extreme Rules after Rusev has had his rematch?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

BarneyArmy said:


>


Kurt Angle return :mark:


----------



## ScreamAimFire (Jan 20, 2009)

Can anyone line me up with a good stream for RAW? Watching from Northern Ireland. PM me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

ShadowSucks92 said:


> Is there any point in doing these right now?


Not really.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

I don't even keep up with Basketball and I may even watch that over RAW tonight. Nothing interesting going on with the WWE right now. If something good does happen then I can watch it later anyway.


----------



## Meki (Dec 25, 2011)

Michael Cole missing Raw tonight apparently


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here's a good song to make us excited for Raw


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Once again with John Cena Open Challenge, i wonder who will be this time. perhaps rusev


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cole actually selling an f5 or just watching the NCAA basketball game?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Tamina Snuka to take the US title tonight lmao.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cole actually selling an f5 or just watching the NCAA basketball game?


Probably watching basketball :cole


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Decided to stay up for the fuckery. However if I flick RAW on at 1AM and the first thing I hear is 

WEEELLCOME TO THE QUEENDOM where da kings bow down

I am so out ut


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Jericho is going to ask those pre approved questions


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

This pre-show is so strange. Is it kayfabe or not, how could these guys watch the Steve Austin podcasts where they openly talk about the inner workings of the business and how kayfabe is dead, yet they maintain kayfabe once speak on the show's segments and matches?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> Tamina Snuka to take the US title tonight lmao.


Me, you and Zico need our heads looked at because why do we stay up to 4am every week to watch this :maury:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol @IDONTSHIV lol.

but miz vs mizdow tonight but can we get a 'we want sandow' chant going, need to get him out of miz's gimmick.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I hope Big Show and/or Kane are in the main event tonight, them bright young stars deserve a chance to shine since they have great futures ahead of them


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Me, you and Zico need our heads looked at because why do we stay up to 4am every week to watch this :maury:


I'm a busy woman lol, it's three hours I get to sit down and actually be with the man I love, uninterrupted lol. 

but yeah I need my head checked, and clearly it does things to your head being up this late lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> lol @IDONTSHIV lol.
> 
> but miz vs mizdow tonight but can we get a 'we want sand' chant going, need to get him out of miz's gimmick.


they really do need conjoined twin separation surgery.


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

It's my first time on in a while and I figured there's no better time to return than the Raw after the Raw after Mania


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> Me, you and Zico need our heads looked at because why do we stay up to 4am every week to watch this :maury:


I'm just scared incase I miss anything good. :shrug
Sadly, nothing good usually happens. 

Tuesday mornings are always a brutal experience for the dedicated wrestling fans in the UK.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> they really do need conjoined twin separation surgery.


fyi, I hate autocorrect lol. miz got changed to moose lmao.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Any Superstars spoilers yet?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Is AJ's retirement going to be addressed to debut a new diva?

Will Neville go on the standard undefeated streak?

Will Roman Reigns look strong?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I'm a busy woman lol, it's three hours I get to sit down and actually be with the man I love, uninterrupted lol.
> 
> but yeah I need my head checked, and clearly it does things to your head being up this late lol.


I'm 22 and every week i think to myself ah fuck it i'll stay up to watch then afterwards i'll say to myself why did i stay up watch this :maury:


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm 22 and every week i think to myself ah fuck it i'll stay up to watch then afterwards i'll say to myself why did i stay up watch this :maury:


ikr, maybe we need to get something else to watch lmao.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> I'm 22 and every week i think to myself ah fuck it i'll stay up to watch then afterwards i'll say to myself why did i stay up watch this :maury:


We could always just tape it and watch on Tuesday. :shrug

Sadly these threads are just too much fun.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be BO-lieving but it will be in BO Ryan and The Badgers :bo


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Damn good Mania
Damn good Raw 
To even things out I'm expecting Daniel Bryan to debut a new 70s funk gimmick and dance off with Big Show in the main event
(ends in a distraction roll up pin)


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Zico said:


> I'm just scared incase I miss anything good. :shrug
> Sadly, nothing good usually happens.
> 
> Tuesday mornings are always a brutal experience for the dedicated wrestling fans in the UK.


You're telling me, I genuinely don't mind staying up till 4-5am for a good, hell even a decent wrestling show but we barely get those with RAW anymore


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Meki said:


> Michael Cole missing Raw tonight apparently


Hey! Things are looking up!

See, there's a silver lining somewhere if you look hard enough.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

A-C-P said:


> I will be BO-lieving but it will be in BO Ryan and The Badgers :bo


Please stay :mj2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope they call Charlotte up since AJ is gone now.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> We could always just tape it and watch on Tuesday. :shrug
> 
> Sadly these threads are just too much fun.


Very much this




Phaedra said:


> ikr, maybe we need to get something else to watch lmao.


Any good shows through in Glasgow i can watch :maury:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The IC title means more now than it ever has? Sure, it does. fpalm


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Paul Heyman on commentary ftw


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Stamford's eyebrows are tattooed on


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Time for fuckery.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Monday Night Fuckery begins...NOW.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Maybe Heenan and Monsoon are announcing tonight


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Here we go :maury:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Here we go.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Welp...here we go.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Roman Empire said:


> I hope they call Charlotte up since AJ is gone now.


*Best possible thing that can happen tonight really.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Zico said:


> We could always just tape it and watch on Tuesday. :shrug
> 
> Sadly these threads are just too much fun.


It's this, we like laughing and joining in with you guys lol.

for instance, my man just said how fun would it be if Bo Dallas took to taunting Ambrose lmao.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Cole!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

that deafening crowd!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Fuck off Saxton! fpalm


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They gave Bryant Gumble another chance.:lol


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Pretty cool that Neville is already in the Raw opening. Dat Red Arrow.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

#fuckery


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, no :cole.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Hello, Mr. Saxton.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Byron Saxton :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Saxton on commentary.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Well maybe JBL and Booker and talk over Byron.


No Authority promo? Could it be?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Bloodborne...Raw... Bloodborne... Raw.... both involve bashing head against wall, but one ends with satisfaction. Hmmmmm.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Roman Empire said:


> I hope they call Charlotte up since AJ is gone now.


So do I.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

lol why is byron so awkward


----------



## DarkSide256 (Sep 19, 2013)

Well I'll be watching on mute tonight


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL should be in the center.


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Cole on vacation?


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Get rid of that awful song of WM31 pls


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*No Cole?

And HHH and Steph are off?

Maybe we were wrong about this show.. it has a chance?*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Cole!


YAY!:smile2:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The fuckery is strong with this RAW, I have forseen it...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Byron will be fine in a 3 man booth. He cant be any worse.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

I swear these stills from WM wasted a good 20 minutes last week on Raw

Give someone on the mid card a damn mic and develop a feud


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Awkward moments at the announce table.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BTW, those awkward moments of silence between these three already is a bad sign.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

This is going to be a filler Raw do to the championship game.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey lets kick off Raw with a recap of a match that happened 2 weeks ago *#WWELogic*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Saxton :lol


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Saxton again :ha


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Zico said:


> We could always just tape it and watch on Tuesday. :shrug
> 
> *Sadly these threads are just too much fun*.


Pretty much the main reason why I watch Raw nowadays


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Just got done with Invasion Attack a little while ago, let's see how much of a piss break this will be in comparison :tyson


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I was in anticipation, waiting to hear the voice of Heyman or Joey Styles on commentary.
Then I heard Saxton.

It's gonna be a long show folks...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Byron botched his line in the first minute of Raw. Excellent.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

No Steph & HHH.... Another authority opening promo


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Fuck off Big Show


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*The champ is here *


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Recapping Mania? Clearly this is a filler show. fpalm


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

LOL That heat for Seth.


----------



## CoverD (Jun 18, 2007)

My thoughts on Big Show as the battle royal winner:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice crowd tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

We'll.shit


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The announcers are all back already??? 

Really????


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Rollins with some nice heat. :rollins


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Big Slow looks more like Bastion Booger, who looks like the statue...


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

"Dey took iz jowb!!!"


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A heel actually getting real heat and not just go away heat.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

The GOAT is here


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

They aren't even booing that loud lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Best heel in the business.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Rollins getting all dat heat 
GOAT gonna GOAT


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Steph tonight :yes


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm jealous of Seths big cock
:troll


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why does Seth have heat?


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

It's still real in Texas, damnit


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Seriously Thank you Seth fuck


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The You Sold out chants are still a thing?

Interesting.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Rollins is the only non-part timer worth giving a fuck about.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh I just love the show starting with a highlight package of Sting Vs. HHH. 

It is like "See! See! Sting and the nWo LOST!!! WCW always sucked and WWE was always better!!! BAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!!!"


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

What city was that last week , they need to watch heels get booed


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Poor thing, that's the closest Joey will ever be to the WWE title.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"You sold out" 

What year is it ? 1998 ?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollin getting heat!


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Becoming the WWE champion is now selling out. REALLY?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does Seth have heat?


He's a heel lol


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Recapping Mania? Clearly this is a filler show. fpalm


What were you expecting Shiv :shrug


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This crowd doesn't like Jeff Jarrett 2.0 :rollins2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Rollins's neck is so thick...it's kinda distracting.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love WWE's own lies. Every Wrestlemania is one of the best of all time according to them.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Casual crowd. FUCK.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

It's the demon Kane :cole


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Seth Rollins betrayed the Shield almost a year ago and they're still chanting 'You Sold Out'!? fpalm




TripleG said:


> The announcers are all back already???
> 
> Really????


Well Booker and JBL were buried by the announce table.....


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Roman Empire said:


> Poor thing, that's the closest Joey will ever be to the WWE title.



That's the closest Joey will be to being an actual WWE superstar. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey we got this GREAT feud between Miz/Mizdow it could really use a PPV match.....

:vince2 "_*NAH, lets give it away on a WORTHLESS Monday Night Raw*_"


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

blauzayn said:


> "You sold out"
> 
> What year is it ? 1998 ?


People _still_ salty about The Shield breaking up. Which is a good thing.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Imagine if Reigns was champ. They'd have a taped promo going on right now because they don't let him talk. :lmao


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Newflash people: Every Raw outside of a few are filler.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

IT WAS NEVER FUCKING ABOUT WCW YOU PETTY EGO'D OUT GEEKS.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why does Seth have heat?


ummmmm hes a heel?? Isn't he suppose to have heat


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Texas seems like the complete opposite of the crowd last week. Non smarks.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Stad said:


> He's a heel lol


So was Austin in '97 and Rusev and they got cheered.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I like smart crowds and everything but I really do like it when a crowd really boos a heel.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kane :ha


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

ahahahahaha


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

I like Seth Rollins but I really want this Authority angle to end


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:lmao
:lmao


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Lillian tearing up the RAW script because she knows it's gonna be a long night

:lmao


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I love WWE's own lies. Every Wrestlemania is one of the best of all time according to them.


Wrestlemania 27, the show case of the immortals! :cole


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

HAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

The What chants will be coming next..sigh..Austin, TX just woke up from their beer stupor.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

JonMoxleyReborn said:


> They aren't even booing that loud lol


:duck


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*KANE WAS THERE, Y'ALL!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This crowd is about as rabid as a chihuahua.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Kane was there too, yea!"

:maury


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Kane :lol hes even more irrelevant than Big Show


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Ha ha KANE WAS THERE


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Kane was there :lol


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Kane was there...lmao


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Kane was there!!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Seth is Hilarious...quickly becoming my fave


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

You know, I just realized something. 

Seth walking out of Mania as the champion makes HHH's victory over Sting even more pointless. I mean, his boy was walking out with the belt, so....yeah. 

"Kane was there!" LOL! That was funny!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Why does DEATH have a mic?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Best giant of all time is Kevin Nash.*


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I see a Big Show/Kane Fued in the future


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane vs Rollins for 6 months


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

SPARED HHH AND STEPH TONIGHT!!!!! That is a great thing.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Why do I even bother with this crap?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I thought Big Show was supposed to look up to Andre?

Clearly all this success has gotten to his head.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Sounds like they are already heavy on the editing of the crowd noise...


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Can we ever start a RAW without a long ass promo to start it?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hahahahaha. Kane!

First fracture in the Authority...Kane.


----------



## 3ddie93 (Aug 16, 2013)

big show for god sake, take your fuckin bald head and retire already


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Seriously does Vince really think that Big Show is still relevant and desired by the fans?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Are people on here really questioning why the crowd are booing Seth? Come on ICW. Can do better than this


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

SETH GOATLINS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Even your shadow is fat, Show.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*THE ROCK IS COMING OUT*

CALLING IT!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:jay2 at Rollins' description of Kane's presence being spot-on with how he's been for the last 2 years.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Seth taking leafs from Double J's trolling book


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Stone Hot said:


> ummmmm hes a heel?? Isn't he suppose to have heat


Just because they label a heel? Roman and Cena are labeled faces and get real heel heat.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Are you people actually complaining about Seth Rollins, a heel, getting heel heat?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

They're running out of materials to talk about.....


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

lol big shows huge fucking hand on seths shoulder


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Jeff Jarrett 2.0 the greatest champion of all time! :rollins2


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

why do they allow big show to do this


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Enough of this "greatest of all time" shit already. It's lazy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Sounds like Smackdown piped in boos.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

There are going to be great championship matches with Rollins.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It's gonna be a long night.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Stinger Fan said:


> Can we ever start a RAW without a long ass promo to start it?


It's either this or some shitty jobber match not worth giving the slightest fuck about, so..... :toomanykobes


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Holy fuck Orton with a huge pop


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

Kane is like simultaneously fat and has a 6 pack.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

This is the segment that never ends
it's goes on and on my friends


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Randal with that huge pop.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Of course a TALKING promo that kicks off RAW & a talk show that will end after RAW is over.....

RAW is a VERBAL Smackdown instead of a physical one.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Same stuff....every week


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

The heels are having their circle jerk fest. ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Rollins just pulled a classic Heenan moment: he was lip synching what Big Slow was saying as he was saying it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Please don't setup a tag match for later


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

welllllllllllllllll its the big slow.


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

Orton v Seth = :mark:


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Can't blame Orton for interrupting Kane. I didn't really want to hear him either. :lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:ha ROLLINS BERRYING KANE


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Now even The Authority have to point out how worthless Kane is.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd is very much pro face. Cena gonna get pop of the night.

Rollins :berried Kane


----------



## rikers10 (Apr 5, 2012)

Something sounds off about the crowd sounds.. sounds piped in for some reason


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> I see a Big Show/Kane Fued in the future


and then we can have a segment with the authority and a segment for show/kane. and also have them squashing mid carders to 'make them strong' for each other.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Orton/Kane is happening tonight. I just know it. fpalm


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

I guess WWE isn't doing the custom side plates anymore


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Are they using some Smackdown piped in chants? What the hell really?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:rollins


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

None of these guys are compelling on the mic.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Tag match incoming......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

this crowd does know at least three letters of the alphabet :clap


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Is Raw edited like Smackdown now?

Sounds like piped in boos and cheers.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Just because they label a heel? Roman and Cena are labeled faces and get real heel heat.


Ok but why is it a problem that seth has heat?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

orton flowing pretty good.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Amber B said:


> It's gonna be a long night.


Extremley long


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A grudge match between these two at Extreme Rules would be great.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Swagger won his Superstars match. :banderas Guess I can tolerate this shit RAW a lil bit more now.


----------



## XAKAS (Oct 1, 2010)

Crowd is HOT!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

SpeedStick said:


> Please don't setup a tag match for later


what? a tag match??? can't wait.

now if only roman reigns gets in that match, ratings go through the roof


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Créole Heat said:


> I guess WWE isn't doing the custom side plates anymore


They had to order new ones because the ones they had made didnt fit


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

YOULL GET YOUR MATCH TONIGHT RANDY....


against the BIG SHOW

Huge main event maggle :jbl


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Anything but a fucking stupid ass tag match, PLEASE....


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

At least the crowd is hot.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh God, 2 more weeks of this shit and Kane is going to start getting daily threads of "Kane should win MITB", or "Kane deserves one more run as champ".


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I don't care if a crowd cheers all the faces like WWE wants them to. I like this crowd because they seem to care about what's going on. 

Too bad Kane/Orton is going to get announced for tonight.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

no


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

As much as I have gotten on WWE's case, the promo starting isn't that bad of an idea as long as it doesn't go too long.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kane wants respect? :ti


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*DIRECTOR OF OPERATIONS

KEN!*


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

But Randy, Kane's mommy and daddy were burnt alive...


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

CJohn3:16 said:


> Are they using some Smackdown piped in chants? What the hell really?


No the crowd is always does this when they are in states that are not what you call smarks


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

NO TAG MATCH PLESE


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Still love the fact I share the same job title as a guy named Kane...


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Orton/Kane is happening tonight. I just know it. fpalm


:vince$


----------



## NinjaCPU09 (Aug 25, 2011)

You don't see many people reacting compared to the sound. It sounds weird, maybe that's just me.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Not really Randy. It sounds like the WWE have ran out of contenders for the title


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

finalnight said:


> They had to order new ones because the ones they had made didnt fit


Thanks for the info. How'd you find out


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kane is the DOO, dont mess with the DOO!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

What are you guys yapping about, they always talked on wrestling. This is not something new. 


They just had better more male-soap opera type storylines that were more interesting to listen to. 


Now it's so PG, the talk has gotten so watered down that it's hard to follow. 


Plus no Brock Lesnar and Heyman so RAW has fallen off.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

DAT HEAT :rollins


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They want to do 20 minute talking segments, but missing compelling mic workers.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

We're gonna make dis a tag team match, playa


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

RYBACK!!!!!? :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Kane just screwed the champ :ti


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Every cheer so far has been women screaming what the hell is going on?


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Orton 9n point tonight


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Kane choked. I don't think he was supposed to say Roman Reigns first lol


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh shit. That's actually interesting.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

THANK YOU!!!!

REIGNS GETTING A POP!


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

what the fuck has Ryback done to deserve to be in the triple threat :lmao


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Ryback in the contender's match ? Come on, this is bollocks.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Called it.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Reigns vs Ryback vs Orton


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Reigns is on the show? Guess I'll be turning off before hand


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Viper vs the Demon Kane :cole

Roman Pop :reigns


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess Randy is getting old needing elbow pads and knee pads and shit. :lol


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

That main event sounds like a nightmare.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Ryback vs Orton vs Reigns ? Yawn.......


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Stephanie and HHH are so big they booked themselves off the RAW that is facing heavy competition so they can't be seen as rating failures.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

I don't like any of those people.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WAIT 

Didn't Roman LOSE @ WM? Shouldn't he be the BOTTOM of the list? *#WWELogic **#VincelovesDALOOK*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What exactly did Ryback do to earn a shot?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback and Tyson Kidd should be tag team champions. 

Cesaro should be in this contendership to face Seth (JJ 2.0). I hate you WWE writers, you don't know how to set up the right plots.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

It's such a shame Rollins is a transitional champ. Most entertaining champ since Punk.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

The fuck has Ryback done to get a #1 contender's shot?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This fucking crowd.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

RANDALL VS KANE. We totally know how this is gonna end :ti


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Finally, no more tag team main events


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ryback? wtf? lol.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This Raw is going to blow dick. Its going to Big Slow and the Director of Operations all night.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Looks like this is DEATH face turn

Wow WWE loves to overexpose their talent. A match (probably a backstage interview too) before they have another match in the main-event.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Its a Wrestlemania rematch!!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Randy Orton vs Ken. HA HA GAYEEE

But I hope Ryback wins the Triple Threat. And of course loses at Extreme Rules. He just needs back to main events I like him a heck of a lot more than Reigns.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Ryback :confused


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why Ryback? Oh because he's big. Forgot.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So Orton, Ryback & Reigns wrestle twice. Kind of lazy or there's going to be massive amounts of fuckery in the main event.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Let me guess

Orton vs Kane
Ryback vs Big Show
Reigns vs The securities


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

The Authority is crumbling!

THANK YOU!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The hell is up with the crowd noise? By the sound of it's 95% female and they despise all heels.

Wait for the pops Cena and Reigns get later.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Randy will pin Ryback but somehow Roman will get into the match which lead to a Triple Threat match at Extreme Rules


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

from haiil


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

"and Kane was there"

that pretty much sums up Kane since 2005 minus his team hell no run.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

Ryback? smh


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Kane/Orton to start the show off. Well, things can't any worse from here. They can't, right?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

ANTI-SMARK crowd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Remember when we used to complain about the authority starting out ever show.How many of you would have the authority start tonight instead of this crap


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Randy Orton, never do those weak ass forearm shots from the corner again. Just awful.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Vince really thinks people give a shit about Kane and Big Show in 2015


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Créole Heat said:


> Thanks for the info. How'd you find out


http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2015/0402/592105/wwe-working-on-a-new-belt-design/

Plus they actually showed his side plates and technicians trying to install them while he was being interviewed on line after WrestleMania


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Awful lot of 'piped in' cheers for Reigns and Orton tonight.


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What exactly did Ryback do to earn a shot?


He ate a lot, and keeps asking for more.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lesnar is out, so they gotta pick a big man to replace.

It would have been cool if it was Sheamus. I don't mind Ryback in there though, we all know Orton is going to win.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Y2-Jerk said:


> What exactly did Ryback do to earn a shot?


Team with Orton last week? :shrug


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Orton should've just gotten the title shot straight up.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

TJQ said:


> That main event sounds like a nightmare.


Yes it does. Rather have Orton/Rollins than Roman any fucking day.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Randy will pin Ryback but somehow Roman will get into the match which lead to a Triple Threat match at Extreme Rules


Making tonights RAW absolutely WORTHLESS, makes sense *#WWELogic*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Let me guess
> 
> Orton vs Kane
> Ryback vs Big Show
> Reigns vs The securities


....and nobody saw it coming!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

VRsick said:


> Kane is like simultaneously fat and has a 6 pack.


:lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They have admit ratings defeat already. This is some Smackdown shit.

HHH and Steph don't want to be on TV so when the ratings are shit, they can't blame them.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ryback wouldn't be a bad choice if they didn't bury ruin him the last 4 months. 

First with that Team Cena that went no where except Ryback getting fired, then they had the Big Guy get beat like a bitch by Rusev.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Remember when we used to complain about the authority starting out ever show.How many of you would have the authority start tonight instead of this crap


They did start the show, Kane, Rollins, Big Show, and Security


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

*What a start to Raw*

Orton vs Kane and and Reigns is wrestling twice? Fuck this bullshit, i'm off to bed... Enjoy Raw people. fpalm


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Remember when we used to complain about the authority starting out ever show.How many of you would have the authority start tonight instead of this crap


Kind of still is The Authority just with 2 less annoying members


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

Lol at people getting annoyed on here that the crowd likes Reigns.

Get used to it.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Vince thinks Kane and Big Show are getting heel heat...still. No Vince and Dunn aka pedophile. Those boos are because they are boring as fuck and terrible.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

sharkboy22 said:


> Kane/Orton to start the show off. Well, things can't any worse from here. They can't, right?


Just you wait.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Orton got the same pop as Reigns.

"Piped in" too?


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

is this a taped show?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Rated_RKO_2009 said:


> Remember when we used to complain about the authority starting out ever show.How many of you would have the authority start tonight instead of this crap


Bruh, that IS the Authority starting out the show!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> They have admit ratings defeat already. This is some Smackdown shit.
> 
> *HHH and Steph don't want to be on TV so when the ratings are shit, they can't blame them*.


um, like they would have made this RAW better, they would have made it worse. HHH would still be gloating about beating Sting and Stephanie would be gloating how she fired Brock Lesnar emasculating him and anyone who come to defend Lesnar. 

Is that the RAW you wanted to see ?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I guess the logic from tonight's triple threat is because Orton, Ryback and Reigns won last week. 

Whatever it is, its better than a tag match, thank fuck for that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: What a start to Raw*

Filler show is filler, but I will watch ...for now.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

In which country is Randy Orton vs Kane a main event in 2015?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker - "This is a main event anywhere in the world."

Booker you lying sack of shit.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

BOOKER FFS STOP GROANING


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Is anyone actually watching this match?*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

yeah, let's start off with Korne wrestling...we want that crowd to expect absolutely nothing from the show so when we actually provide something worth a damn, they'll think it's the best thing since sliced bread


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

"This is a main event right here, in the world." :booklel :booklel


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This crowd feels very.... smackdown-ish.


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: What a start to Raw*

and damn ryback in the main event? smdh.......


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Shows us Adrian Neville damnit :batista3


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Roman is so over. Steve Austin level you guys! The crowd was screaming like the Beatles arrived.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Booker :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:vince "*YES.....YES....YES.....MAKE ROMAN SOUND STRONG....DAMMIT TELL THE WORLD*"


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

VRsick said:


> Kane is like simultaneously fat and has a 6 pack.


HGH gut ?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Is anyone actually watching this match?*


I'm listening so I know when its over, I would hope nobody has full attention on this match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Is anyone actually watching this match?*


This thread makes for better viewing than a Kane match in 2015.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I don't like Byron. He's...boring. He's too monotone.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

So many feminine squeals in this crowd


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

SpeedStick said:


> They did start the show, Kane, Rollins, Big Show, and Security


I meant Trips & Steph


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Shame. We can already tell this Raw will be ASS.:sad:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Zico said:


> This crowd feels very.... smackdown-ish.


As in pre recorded and/or computer generated, yes.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ryback in the main event :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

SP103 said:


> Still love the fact I share the same job title as a guy named Kane...
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


Would it be better if he was still Dr. Isaac Yankem, DDS?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> It's gonna be a long night.


You'll be okay.

C'mere, Mariah....


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Yay a DQ thank God this is over


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow. A Kane match ending in DQ. Who saw that coming?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lol! Stupid match.


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

At least this crowd is showing some enthusiasm.....outside of the piped in cheers and boos. 

Btw, does anyone know why Sign Guy does not bring funny signs to shows anymore? You know the product is in the toilet when that guy doesn't give a shit


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What a start to Raw*

Yeah, I've already changed the channel. This show immediately suffers without Brock. And opening with more HHH pandering, WCW burying, is that really necessary? And the big payoff to the segment is a KANE VS. RANDY ORTON match to open the show? :lol


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Lol GREAT MATCH WWE writers.

I r8 8/8.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

DQ


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Great ending. I stayed up to this. No time to develop da talent though cause these idiots wrestle twice a show


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Is anyone actually watching this match?*


What match? They are World Entertaining us. No sport involved.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Well, at least it ended quickly.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

_Vince McMahon's guide to killing a crowd_

Step 1: Hold Orton vs Kane


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Judging by the comments here, I think I made the right decision not watching Raw tonight.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

It was relatively short at least.

Fuck off, Kane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Three short matches so they can have a triple threat at the end. How short will Reigns match be?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

So who do we get? Roman vs. Big Show? Ryback vs Khali?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Shame. We can already tell this Raw will be ASS.:sad:


Yup. And back to the shitty crowds now.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THAT'S A N̶I̶C̶E̶ MATCH YOU HAVE THERE, IT WOULD BE A SHAME IF IT ENDED IN A DQ


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Oh God. Something tells me we're gonna see some sort of Orton/Kane interaction on every SD and RAW till extreme Rules.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone else catch the black women in the crowd telling Kane to put that chair down?

Still real in Austinn, Texas Dammit!!!


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Not even Orton is allowed to go over Kane. Holy fuck.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Byron Saxton sounds more bored than Mike Tenay. Snatch that mic away from him.



Reigns/Big Show again. :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Luke Harper!!!

Aww..please don't bury him under Ryback.

Reigns vs Big Show...my god.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

What ridiculous god awful colors will Ryback be sporting tonight. Guys a boring pile of chewed up skittles.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why the fuck is Ryback getting a push. I'd rather have him go for the IC or US title.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Roman vs DEATH AGAIN. Because we really need to see this.

I need a drank.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Looks like I can skip Raw tonight and watch the A's opening night game in a couple hours without switching back and forth.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

for fucks sake Reigns vs Show again :maury


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG WHY? Reigns vs Big Show again on TV?


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Oh yayyyyy Reigns vs Show, smh


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superkick said:


> _Vince McMahon's guide to killing a crowd_
> 
> Step 1: Hold Orton vs Kane


Step 2: Hold Roman vs Show

Beelee Dat :reigns


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Reigns vs Big Show for the 3512858th time.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

WWE would do anything to get Roman over yet they feud him with fucking Big Show.

Vince...


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Fuck, I was right about Big Show vs. Reigns and we get Ryback vs. Harper. I hate you WWE, I freaking hate you sometimes.


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Two Reigns matches, that'll get people to watch!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

That finish sucked


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh that's it I'm done no way I'm watching another crappy Big Show, Roman Reigns match


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh excellent, I've always wanted to see Reigns vs big show.

So fresh and new.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Reigns/Big Slow again...Didn't they hear us tell them how much that sucked during their feud?

Jesus, this is shaping up to suck on a whole new level of low.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Regins/Big Show

"*This time it's for ALL them magic beans*"​


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns/Big Show :maury

The textbook definition of piss break.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

This is gonna suck balls.


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Pls retire Kane before you completely ruin your legacy


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Reigns, Orton and Ryback wrestling twice in one night? Think I'll head off to bed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Reigns vs Show again? fpalm Harper vs Ryback should be interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns vs Show....again Way to stretch your creativity bookers. :clap


----------



## MOBELS (Dec 29, 2010)

Harper is jobbing after they just established a feud between him and Ambrose


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Yay, Show/Reigns again. Like the first 50 times wasn't riveting enough.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I was hoping Randy would fucking end Kane tonight. Guy needs to go. Roman/Big Show tonight? fpalm


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

So Harper's being fed to Ryback now.

Oh boy fpalm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Reigns/Show fpalm


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Reigns vs Show. I don't know if to fpalm or :lmao


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Still ridin high on that pre-mania momentum


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

IDK how I feel about the Harper/Ryback match....


WTF!? WWE WE'VE HAD 10 REIGNS/SHOW MATCHES OVER THE PAST THREE MONTHS! ANOTHER ONE! fpalm

Well this is going to be a long show


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Even your shadow is fat, Show.












Shiv, Y U NO Be A Star?!?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Why can't we have Joey Styles on commentary.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Reigns vs Big Show for the 473rd time = boring.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Orton vs Kane and Reigns vs Big Show, both before Orton and Reigns fight in the main event any way. I have no words.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Reigns/Show


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why waste valuable time and waste it on a 3 wrestlers that'll main event anyways?

I mean...there's so many other talents backstage that could have used that time.

Ughhhh


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: What a start to Raw*

im just waiting for Duke vs Wisconsin


After watching RAW's from 1999 this week, this show had no chance of entertaining me.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Reigns vs. Big Show

I don't need extra incentive to change the channel tonight!
:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Im honestly looking forward to Harper/Ryback


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Kane and Big Show kill my enjoyment of the show.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Pls retire Kane before you completely ruin your legacy


His legacy of being in crap feud after crap feud. Sounds like business as normal.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Yep back to the horrid crap RAW again. Show and Reigns... just effin go away Vince McMahon and your band of lazy POS writers.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Byron Saxton sounds more bored than Mike Tenay. Snatch that mic away from him.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns/Big Show again. :lmao


He probably doesn't want to watch this shit either.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh big show vs reigns, quelle surprise. I don't understand why they aren't more inventive, turning friends against friends, booking Ziggler in a match with Ryback or Ambrose in a match with Reigns ... get inventive.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Luke Harper!!!
> 
> Aww..please don't bury him under Ryback.
> 
> Reigns vs Big Show...my god.


harper demolished ambrose on smackdown, now he'll get squashed by ryback, gotta make him look strong for a one off tv main event. fuck the 'feud' he's supposed to be starting with a babyface who's way more over than ryback.

this company


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

So that's why Big Show won the Andre Battle Royal.....to feed Reigns 8 days later COOL
:eli3


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Wilder said:


> Looks like I can skip Raw tonight and watch the A's opening night game in a couple hours without switching back and forth.


I haven't really followed baseball in a few years...but I may now..WWE Wrestling just sucks too much ass now


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Commentary_Steiner!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Seriously, can everyone actually turn off Raw like I did? Don't give WWE the views, they don't deserve them with these matches.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

From the devil's favorite demon to just a disqualifier


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

They announced Orton vs Seth already.....what is all this extra bullshit about?


----------



## mightymike1986 (Aug 26, 2014)

Tuning out. May check highlights on Youtube tomorrow. Only reason I'd watch at this point is for Neville and Lucha Dragons, if they are wrestling.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Seems Vince is not that pissed at Byron seeing he is still announcing...


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Reigns vs Big Show, because

BEATING A GIANT MAKES REIGNS LOOK STRONG! :vince5


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

MORE KANE?!?!?!?!?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

They addressed AJ retiring ... that's interdasting


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Brad!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

hashtag shut the fuck up! JBL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AAAAAAAAJJJJJJJJ!!!!*
:batista3


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Zico said:


> This crowd feels very.... smackdown-ish.


You're not the only one who noticed . The cheers sound exactly the same with that high pitched scream lol


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*BRAD MUHFUCKIN MADDOX*


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Randy Orton vs Ken. HA HA GAYEEE
> 
> But I hope Ryback wins the Triple Threat. And of course loses at Extreme Rules. He just needs back to main events I like him a heck of a lot more than Reigns.*





Phaedra said:


> oh big show vs reigns, quelle surprise. I don't understand why they aren't more inventive, turning friends against friends, booking Ziggler in a match with Ryback or Ambrose in a match with Reigns ... get inventive.


Bruhh, inventive?!? You mean innovative. 5th grade English was a bitch wasn't it?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MADDOX IS BACK!!!! :mark:


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MADDOX HOLY SHIT :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Looks like they parted on good terms at least.



Since when the fuck was Maddox back? I feel like I missed something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Great cameo Brad.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Maddox is back?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

BRAD YOU MAGNIFICENT SON OF A BITCH, WELCOME BACK.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Brad Maddox! Hello 2012!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought they released Brad Maddox?


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

MADDOX :mark:


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Brad Maddox is still on televison. Holy shit


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

He's back..... I forgot his name.....


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The slow burn Kane face turn looks like it's finally coming to a head


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Sudden Maddox!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

MADDOX LIVES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Curbstomp him pls Seth. Preferably into retirement.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

More Maddox please.


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

I thought Maddox was long gone. Hopefully he starts competing. He was hilarious.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Please let this be the end to the Authority.

Please.

Please.

Please.

Fucking please.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Reigns
Viable

Pick 1.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Kane face turn LMFAO.


----------



## antdvda (Aug 9, 2004)

Do us all a favor and eliminate the term "best for business". Just flat out black list it from the script.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is gonna be an epic turd of a RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

People marking over Maddox.

:ti


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Please step down, Death.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Seth bullying Kane :y2j


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Maddox :confused


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

We may have lost AJ, but we have Brad Maddox back.

Things are looking up. :laugh:


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Maddox fpalm


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

The Authority is rapidly climbing the ranks of all time worst factions.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I don't see what losing matches has to do with Kane being Director of Operations. I mean, don't you still want him as a decision maker? I wouldn't want him as a tag partner, but...ah fuck it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Kane turning face later tonight? Oh boy...


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Kane will be heel again next week.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Kane has been on my screen on 96% of raw so far


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Kanes 5,421st face turn? OMG!?!?!?! WUT??


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did Kane say "Undisrespectfull"?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl @ Rollins comeback: "When dad gets back next week you are gonna be in trouble!" XD


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Did they forget their lines and accidentally end their promo early. Lol.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

No connection to the outside world? LEAVE THEM THERE


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Seth teasing the F word


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy fuck this Rollins/Kane segment has gone on forever


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Holy hell, a wild Brad Maddox appeared! :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

FFFFuuuuuuumMMM....


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

He'll face Ambrose. And he'll win, burying Dean further.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So in kayfabe did Kane even have a show planned tonight?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

please don't put him against Ambrose


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

AJ Lee leaves, Brad Maddox returns.

A very good few days in the WWE. :Vince


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

anyone want to bet it's Ziggler?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

UH OH ..... AMBROSE???????????????????????????? 


probably ziggler.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

You know what's funny? Vince and pedophile buck tooth fuckface Dunn will probably lay the blame on Seth for people not caring about these matches. Even though its all on big slow and kane.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> The Authority is rapidly climbing the ranks of all time worst factions.


Yeeah Big Show and Kane really bring the faction down a huge peg.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This RAW needs Neville!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Cole has anal bleeding.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Lol a thug?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cole should know better. Brock will just murder the lawyers.


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

4th time in 2015 that Roman Reigns will face Big Show on Monday Night Raw

and the 14th time they will be in the same ring for a match between SD, Raw and PPV in 2015


........Enough said


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Who is getting fed to DA CHAMP tonight? Ziggler or Neville?


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe they could have shown this video at the start of RAW instead of the Mania recaps?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The F word was about to be dropped


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Byron is doing much better tonight :lmao


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey look MORE Raw recaps, same old shit I mean match ups & a TEXAS crowd......


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Bradshaw getting a torn abdominal wall from having a table rolled onto him? Jesus Christ, that's almost as hilariously sad as Lawler's bout with anal bleeding. :jordan5


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Why the fuck is everyone stumbling over their words?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Raw replay mania. Throwaway Raw as they can't compete with the NCAA final. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Holy Recaps Batman.

"We have no creative tonight! The NCAA is going to demolish us!" :vince5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RAW is recap...ad nauseam. Should have seen this coming.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: What a start to Raw*

Now it's a video package review show.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

No Ambrose please no, don't go out there!!!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Ya this is obviously a filler Raw, no chance of fighting NCAA


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Raw is Recaps!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Rollins' laugh is hilarious


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Undertaker23RKO said:


> He'll face Ambrose. And he'll win, burying Dean further.


my first thought as well

booker: this is a main event anywhere in the world!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Vårmakos said:


> No connection to the outside world?


Thought you were talking about :vince in general


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:vince4 Quick! All the viewers are losing interest, changing the channel or going to bed! Play an old Brock clip!


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

It's one of those Super Shitty Raws "Chris Jericho 10/10 Raw"


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Other than a few good lines by Rollins, this raw has been trash


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

IDONTSHIV said:


> This RAW needs Neville!


Yup.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The ratings drop from the previous week will be precipitous.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

NCAA final game and baseball opening day. WWE threw in the towel for tonight's show, this is a complete waste.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

TJQ said:


>


If WWE could keep the whole #AXELMANIA thing going until next years Royal Rumble that would be great. He's been killing it as of late.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

NOW. GET OUT NOW. NOW. NOW. GET OUT. NOW. NOW


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Shouldn't they have opened RAW to this last week recap like they used to do right before they do the RAW intro?


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Please beat someone other than AMbrose, anybody but Ambrose...

....It's gonna be ambrose


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HHHbkDX said:


> :lmao Rollins' laugh is hilarious


Getting close to :hbk1 's IMO.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Hope Lesnar gets paid for replays. :brock


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Geez..is this a live raw or another blizzard recap show?


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

Exactly how long is this recap on for?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*#THUGLIFE*


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Seth Rollins unhappy...

yessssssss


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The WWE Champion comes out 30 mins after opening the show.

Over-exposure ladies and gentlemen. This is incompetence at it's finest.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Anyone else think Brock vs Rollins is a lock for Summerslam?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I'm starting to think Triple H and Stephanie and went to London early like they did the last couple of years and it really is Vince manning the show all alone. God help us.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Plot twist: he's facing Kane.

Kane needs more TV time dammit!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Ham and Egger said:


> Who is getting fed to DA CHAMP tonight? Ziggler or Neville?


Neville/Rollins would be classic :mark:


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Mute this bitch already.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

One thing I found strange is how when they started off the show, they showed Rollins picture with the belt you can clearly hear the crowd cheer then when Rollins starts his promo they start booing. I'm so confused


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It be funny if they tease Brock Lesnar right now.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Rollins is the only guy worth watching tonight. After this match I'm out.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

TJQ said:


>


His new entrance has already been confirmed once he regains the IC Title and continues his ascent to the top:










:mark:


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Wth is this? Raw is rewind?

I would take Steph emasculating the entire roster all night than Raw so far.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*WE WANT NEVILLE VS ROLLINS*


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ziggler incoming for the 100th Rollins/Ziggler match.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

ambrose


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Commercial..fast entrance...more commercials..yeah, they're phoning this show in...


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ambrose ???


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

SuplexCity said:


> NOW. GET OUT NOW. NOW. NOW. GET OUT. NOW. NOW


Hahahahah. Its like nails on a chalkboard.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Seth carries himself like a fucking star.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Actually would be cool if it was Neville.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

IWC.. Seth opens the show and appears through out, it, has a match and is a part of the main event.. *crickets*

Roman gets his name said and has a 5 minute match.. "they are forcing Roman down our throats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Just tell me it ain't Ambrose so I can close my stream and leave...


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Think I'll watch the Rollins match then turn this off.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Damn I would love to meet Seth. Just want to tell him Thank You. He is the MVW in my opinion. - most valuable worker.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ambrose incoming to do his job....


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Courtsey of _*Wrestling.com*_

- A correspondent in attendance at tonight's RAW in Austin, Texas noted that security were taking anti-Roman Reigns and a sign poking fun at the WWE Network being free this month.

And the world keeps on turning


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ohhhh wait, Axel is on the app rn ... it could be him.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Checking in on The Raw thread prior to the big game, see Reigns v Show planned uttahere


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Are WWE even trying tonight? :shaq


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Axelmania for Rollins


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Ambrose incoming to do his job....


In a few minutes Renee is going to be asking him what's on his lips.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

over half an hour gone and I'm bored out of my mind, what exactly has happened, Orton had a match with Kane and that's it, rest has been recaps and drivel.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

A-C-P said:


> Checking in on The Raw thread prior to the big game, see Reigns v Show planned uttahere


Come on, you don't want to see a Big Show Rest Hold?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

One week. All that's needed for Raw to go from great to shit.

Or is it just the lack of :brock?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Seth's been killing it tonight, rest of the show has been crap through.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Zico said:


> If WWE could keep the whole #AXELMANIA thing going until next years Royal Rumble that would be great. He's been killing it as of late.


:HHH2 Hey Vince, we've got this guy, Curtis Axel! He's found a decent gimmick and he's starting to get over with the fans! We could use him!

:vince2 Yeah, feed him to Cena

:HHH2 But Vince! He's getting some really positive reactions!

:vince5 We'll feed him to Reigns next week then. Make Reigns look STRONG!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Can someone give me a update on RAW? Just turned in.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Courtsey of _*Wrestling.com*_
> 
> - A correspondent in attendance at tonight's RAW in Austin, Texas noted that security were taking anti-Roman Reigns and a sign poking fun at the WWE Network being free this month.
> 
> And the world keeps on turning



"You can have an opinion, but we will take care of that!" :vince5


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> His new entrance has already been confirmed once he regains the IC Title and continues his ascent to the top:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bryan/Axel should be a great feud.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I don't think the main event is that bad as some of you guys.

Should be a good one, but hopefully we all make it til then, big show vs Reigns might make us all pass out.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Wilder said:


> NCAA final game and baseball opening day. WWE threw in the towel for tonight's show, this is a complete waste.


Hell, can't say that I blame em. I'll be tuning out at 9:05 eastern standard time.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

This is like the 3rd time the Network has been free.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Seems like a good time to catch up on the recent New Japan shows I missed. 

I'm off to www.njpwworld.com for the night. kada


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Just got home. Is the main event really Ryback vs Orton vs Reigns AFTER they have singles matches against the Authority earlier in the show? Jesus. Well, what do you expect when the champ is a heel and the 2 biggest faces in Bryan and (sadly still) Cena are midcarding it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please subscribe, we wont suck every week!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:mark:


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Holy shit here we go.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Who the fuck is this?


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Oh shit Neville vs Rollins?!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

WTF IT REALLY IS NEVILLE?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Neville!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

:mark::mark::mark: OH YEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

NEVILLE

YESSS


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HOLY FUCKING SHIT


----------



## Ryan193 (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh fuck yes :mark:


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Neville vs Rollins!?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Well folks were about to have a match of a life time.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Oh look it's mighty mouse.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

PLEASE GIVE THIS TIME


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow, they're going to have him lose already?


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

Holy shit. This might be good.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

SO HYPED FOR THIS MATCH


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh wow. That's pretty cool.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Adrian Neville vs Rollins


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

fuck yes


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Neville! :mark:


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Neville gonna get a defeat here :ti


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Well the one who said neville vs rollins just won the prize


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Neville :mark: :mark: :mark:

What a fucking entrance :mark:

Well if it's one thing they've done right for the night.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

holy fucking shit Neville vs. Rollins :mark:


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well shit, this should be awesome.


----------



## XAKAS (Oct 1, 2010)

No Axel . Neville is cool though.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Souris win for neville?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

in before 12 star match


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I wonder if Neville will actually get 10 mins against him.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Adiran Neville Vs. Seth Rollins!!!! 

I just squeed....like....ALOT!!!


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

WOW


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I can dig a Rollins/Neville match.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Pac vs Tyler Black! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins/Neville fuuuuuuck yeah :mark:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Holy shit,

Neville vs Rollins

I am jizzing in my pants


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

NEVILLE :mark:


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Might as well stop watching after this match, it's not gonna get better than this.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, this match will be exceptional.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FOR THE THIRD FUCKING TIME THEY'RE GIVING AWAY THE NETWOR..... NEVERMIND THAT SHIT, HERE COMES NEVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dont have Neville lose. The man that the Bookers forgot!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I was going to take a break for this one, but Rollins vs. Neville will be sweeeeeettttt


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Neville gets an updated intro and his second main roster match is already against the WHC. :clap

N-X-T-! chants.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Dis gun be gud :mark:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They appeared to rip off Evangellion with Neville's logo


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Why didn't they save this for main event?


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

DAMN


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

This might save the show.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Hope this gets time...


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

First time two NXT champions have faced off on Raw


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

NXT chants :banderas :banderas


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

They better not bury Neville here.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Excited for this


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Inb4 J and J push him off the top rope leading to Rollins winning 

#WWElogic


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

This match should be cool if they give it time.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

NEVILLE!!!!!:mark:


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

.....Longbottom!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

NXT chant @ MNR?

:vince "*HUNTER YOU GOT SOME EXPLAINING TO DO*"


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *WE WANT NEVILLE VS ROLLINS*


*So shocked! Two former NXT! NXT!! NXT! Champs going at it, will be the only good thing on this show.
*


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

Good Lord, this company has so much talent yet they insist making Show and Kane the focal point every week fpalm


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Mercury & Noble might be taller


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Burying Neville's mic skills hahahaha


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

This match needs to be at least 8 minutes unrestricted.. gonna be sweet!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Zico said:


> Might as well stop watching after this match, it's not gonna get better than this.



Rollins/Neville? I guess DVRing Raw won't be a complete waste


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Rollins towers over Neville. Geeze.

Rollings carrying this show.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Repeat of Paige/AJ past year? That would make this a 10 out of 10 raw


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

pipsqueak

:lmao


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

This gonna be good. 

Feel like theyre trying to do a Cena/Kurt Angle moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cat got Mighty Mouse's tongue?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Pipsqueak :lmao


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

lmao pipsqueak, these 2 are just too good.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Not in my small groin. :rollins2


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Rollins is killing. Not a heel even close right now.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Great choice not making him speak, let his actions do his talking.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This gonna be good :mark:


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Another NXT wrestler jobbed.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

We all know that J&J Security will interrupt this match.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DA FUCK. Da Woonder Kid?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Where's Alex Wright?


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Inb4 Dq finish


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Poor guy needs to hop on the first plane back to NXT after this match before :vince2 gets a chance to make him look like shit.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lord Humongous said:


> Another NXT wrestler jobbed.


Its NXT on NXT violence so its okay.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Look at that guy, insane.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Are people actually suggesting Neville should win this match??


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

Lord Humongous said:


> Another NXT wrestler jobbed.


wtf...he is facing the champ. This is a massive rub


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Crowd's kinda weak tonight but at least they haven't completely no-sold Neville.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This Neville guy is better than SEth Rollins. :rollins2


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This should of been the damn main event, seriously.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Holy shit!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

My god. Neville is insane.


----------



## thingstoponder (Oct 23, 2014)

At least they're taking Neville seriously by having him face Rollins.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yo this shit has me hyped.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Bad people chanting "NXT"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Son of a fucking bitch...ANother commercial to suck up all the energy....This is getting tiresome.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Are they pipping in noises or is this crowd as hot as it sounds?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Holy shit this is going to be awesome!!!:mark:

Commercial

God dammit fpalm


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Good thing they're keeping Neville off the mic.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank God, Nevile is not getting Ascensione'd.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK, of course there a break in the action WE want to see but oh no we can interrupt the important promo to start the show, I mean announcing Regins/Big Show EARTH SHATTERING. 

*#WWELogic*


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

they could have these 2 in a match every monday I would never complain.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Bryan/Axel should be a great feud.


Word. The current IC Champ who is also a former Tag Team Champ vs. a former IC and Tag Team Champ, the YES! Movement vs. Axelmania, beard vs. beard. This feud writes itself, damn it!

:vince3


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

And ladies and gentleman, your main event tonight is Reigns vs Orton vs Ryback...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

NXT chants are the new TNA chants.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

I only see a positive in this even though Neville should lose. He's getting a rub off of the champ already in his second Raw appearance.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

KuritaDavion said:


> Wow, they're going to have him lose already?


Orton might interfere, i sure hope so for Adrian.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

So... saw Neville/Rollins spoken of and had to turn in... admit it, not a bad choice just to hear the NXT chants in Texas of all places. And people don't think NXT is on fire?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Amazed they're not blocking out the Texas crowd NXT chants.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hearing some NXT chants, so that's good


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Neville is much better than Ziggler in the ring at this point. It's showing in this match against Seth.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ShowStopper said:


> Are people actually suggesting Neville should win this match??


No way imo, but he should take him to the limit in a 20 minute match, and lose because J&J distract him for a second when he's going for the Red Arrow, then Rollins can roll out of the way and stomp his ass.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Neville is real quality.

The next one is Kevin Owens and Finn Balor. 

The Ascension were always a joke IMO, just a rip off. 

WWE taking Neville serious which is great to see!


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

This would be a great crusierweight match.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This isn't a rub, this is a job. To get a proper rub Neville should work his way up where the rub is earned. 

Of course Neville will try to make chicken salad out of chicken crap in spot he is in.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Stop with these damn commercial breaks!!! Or at least just use up your commercials whilst either show or Kane is on screen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Are people actually suggesting Neville should win this match??


Only reason why he shouldn't is because Rollins is the champ. Get why they're having this match, but I would have let Neville just win over a couple of months before getting the looks great in defeat loss.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

casual's chanting nxt? nice.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Lord Humongous said:


> Another NXT wrestler jobbed.


He is being showcased in a match with the WORLD CHAMP. Can't get better than that. This giving him instant credibility.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Neville is everything ziggler should have been. Both have average/bad mic skills tho.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm thrilled that Neville is getting this kinda push and not that Mighty Mouse lower card type gimmick shit he was suppose to get.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Neville does not roll off the tongue. Incredibly bad name.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Neville should lose clean but give Seth a serious run for his money.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Lord Humongous said:


> This isn't a rub, this is a job. To get a proper rub Neville should work his way up where the rub is earned.
> 
> Of course Neville will try to make chicken salad out of chicken crap in spot he is in.


Booked vs the world champ in a competitive match after your debut is a crap spot?

Good to know


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Going to commercial during a match, this fucking company.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

What's so bad about NXT chants?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Marv95 said:


> This would be a great crusierweight match.


Neville and Seth are like Hardcore and Crash Holly they are super-heavyweights.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Thank God, Nevile is not getting Ascensione'd.


Well he was champ for a year so they better have treated him more seriously even though they were champs for a year too. Even though Neville probably wont be a main eventer, its nice to see that they are given him this opportunity


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Why can we no longer get 1 vs 1 main events on Raw? Does WWE creative think the more wrestlers they cram into a main event, the more we care or the cooler that we think it will be?


----------



## TehJofus (Mar 30, 2015)

During Rollins' entrance:
"Oh my god, WORST RAW EVER, first Kane, then this, so predictable"

During Neville's entrance:
"HOLY SHIT, BEST RAW EVER"

No, of course wrestling fans aren't fickle.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> I'm thrilled that Neville is getting this kinda push and not that Mighty Mouse lower card type gimmick shit he was suppose to get.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


It's never too late for a character change :vince


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Who the fuck cares if Neville loses? You can lose and still look good, a 10 min match where he has Rollins THE FUCKING CHAMPION in trouble is awesome for his 2nd Raw match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> Only reason why he shouldn't is because Rollins is the champ. Get why they're having this match, but I would have let Neville just win over a couple of months before getting the looks great in defeat loss.


He shouldn't beat Rollins under any circumstances in his second appearnce on Raw. He's lucky he's even in this match. Lets not get crazy.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

bjnelson19705 said:


> Holy shit this is going to be awesome!!!:mark:
> 
> Commercial
> 
> God dammit fpalm


the latter


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

REPORT:

- WWE are removing the letters N, X, and T from fan's mouths.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

PunkShoot said:


> Neville is everything ziggler should have been. Both have average/bad mic skills tho.


Are they related? What does Dolph Ziggler have to do with Neville?


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Good to hear the crowd getting behind Neville.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

They pretty much have to do Neville vs Bryan.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice to see Neville getting a decent reaction with a more casual crowd. Also nice to hear the NXT chants!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LET'S GO NEVILLE! PRETTY GOOD FOR THIS CROWD.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> Are they related? What does Dolph Ziggler have to do with Neville?


Both have horrific names


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

TehJofus said:


> During Rollins' entrance:
> "Oh my god, WORST RAW EVER, first Kane, then this, so predictable"
> 
> During Neville's entrance:
> ...


Said nobody about the later.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

Crowd cheering for Neville a lot


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

They need to switch him back to Adrian Neville, Neville alone just doesn't work


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

That was a sick sell on that kick by neville, god damn!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lord Humongous said:


> This isn't a rub, this is a job. To get a proper rub Neville should work his way up where the rub is earned.
> 
> Of course Neville will try to make chicken salad out of chicken crap in spot he is in.


I guess you never saw how John Cena debuted and no I'm not comparing Neville to Cena, but re-watch that debut . It's similar


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> He shouldn't beat Rollins under any circumstances in his second appearnce on Raw.


If Rollins was where he was at three weeks ago it wouldn't have been as much as a deal. Like I said, I wouldn't have made the match right now anyway just because the best way to show off a guy is to have him beat a bunch a dudes and get over what makes him unique.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Obviously, Seth should win this match. But hopefully Neville puts him to the limits which he seems to be doing.

It'll be good for both of them.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I the they might book this match like Cena/Angle from 02.
Neville will give Rollins a scare, come close to victory but in the end is in the losing end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth should be main eventing, damn it! Good tv match so far.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Seth doing tha rope to knee move that Val Venis use to do haha.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree about Neville going back to Adrian Neville. 

Just Neville doesn't sound right, but maybe it'll grow on me.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Who the fuck cares if Neville loses? You can lose and still look good, a 10 min match where he has Rollins THE FUCKING CHAMPION in trouble is awesome for his 2nd Raw match.


Getting a loss out of the way prevents the undefeated streak problem so I don't mind as long as Neville looks good


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KuritaDavion said:


> If Rollins was where he was at three weeks ago it wouldn't have been as much as a deal. Like I said, I wouldn't have made the match right now anyway just because the best way to show off a guy is to have him beat a bunch a dudes and get over what makes him unique.


I think Neville beating him even three weeks ago is a pretty big deal. Not as big of a deal as right now, but still a pretty big deal for a guy who just debuted.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't care who lose. Actual wrestling!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Seth should be main eventing, damn it! Good tv match so far.


This is the main event. In 20 minutes the ratings will collapse when the game starts.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

JBL calling out flippy wrestlers! amazing


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

If they wanted this to really get over they could have put it during an important timeslot instead of 8:45. But whatever, the show completely bombed up until this point, so it desperately needed something.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

JBL screwed up.. said Adrian XD


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

"When in doubt, punch a guy in the mouth a bunch of times"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great match so far.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That WWE Style!

So entertaining for an entertainment show. HEADLOCK! Holy Shit! Holy Shit!


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

God his selling is nuts


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville sells so good.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey look, commentary isn't completing burying Neville on commentary! What a shocker!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

That rollins face needs to be a smiley.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Stinger Fan said:


> I guess you never saw how John Cena debuted and no I'm not comparing Neville to Cena, but re-watch that debut . It's similar


No it's not. So far Nevile doesn't have Seth in danger.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

WOW what insight from the announce team it's like I'm right in the ring with them.......SAID NO ONE EVER


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Loving this and i doubt Neville will win but he could via DQ this is the mega heel champ right here .


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

lol, this match is cool, but can I suggest this might have been the match to be booked for next week?


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I wanna see a 360 shooting press tonight.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

OH FUCK.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Neville...the new Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This is already better than any Rollins vs Ziggler match ever. 

It's widely known that Rollins is the fucking man but Neville's showing he sure is in his own right.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Seth's face after that clothesline :lmao

Looks like he shit his pants


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Great match.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Who is this 'Adrian' Neville of whom JBL speaks?!?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Good match there.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Godway said:


> If they wanted this to really get over they could have put it during an important timeslot instead of 8:45. But whatever, the show completely bombed up until this point, so it desperately needed something.


After 9pm the show going down so its on the right time


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Neville screwed that up. Neville going down to his knee didn't look good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Good match. Neville is made.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Right outcome, right way to show Neville. JBL calling it decent.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

:rollins


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

So damn good, both of them, Nevilles stomp sell was sick!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

That was pretty legit
Made Pac look strong as fuck


----------



## rain_wizard (Aug 29, 2012)

hmmm Didnt really give Neville much offense there. Waste of an opportunity to get him over.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nash-tee

Booker on commentary :booklel


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Great match. Of course Rollins win, Neville looked good though.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

This match did nothing for him.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Very good match made Neville look strong.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Pretty good match. Wish they had just a little more time tho.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

I was expecting a better match.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

"So you're from NXT?"

:buried


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good job Vince, way to send the fans off to the game happy!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Good match for sure.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Pretty good match with a nice false finish .


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Well, of course he would lose, Rollins is the champ but it was certainly not a squash match and Neville put on a good match. Don't forget that Cena lost in his debut when he faced Angle but also made sure Angle worked for it.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

great match

Neville just went up against the champ and was in position to win until Noble

both guys looked strong

good shit


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Solid match, expected outcome but Neville wasn't booked to look like a geek so I'm happy with this match.


----------



## xdryza (Nov 8, 2012)

Awesome match, both came out looking good. I await the people bitching that Neville was "buried". Get a life.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

They gave Neville no offense, and Rollins can't control a match for shit. Why job a guy in his second match?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Awesome match!


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

Really good match, Neville was booked a tad too strong for me. But enjoyable.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

What kind of sell was that on the curbstomp lol. He held his head up for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Probably the BEST match we'll see all night so......


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Very enjoyable match, Neville very impressive. Sold the curb stomps like a boss.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

This is pretty awesome for Neville, 3rd match on Raw and putting a fight against the champ, kudos.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Deserved maybe 5 more minutes to be fair. Solid match for Raw and it did Neville no harm at all.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol he went in the ring with the WWE Champion. He didn't get buried. 

:maury


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Good match. Horrendous announcing. These jerkoffs couldn't even put over their own careers they're so awful.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 17, 2013)

KingLobos said:


> What kind of sell was that on the curbstomp lol. He held his head up for like 5 seconds.


You've never seen someone get legit knocked out then. Happens all the time in boxing


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why debut a guy just to feed him to the champ already?

WWE today would have debut Goldberg then feed him to the champ the next week.

You're supposed to build guys (see Rusev, but his build was just for Cena). Keep them apart so you can build them for match-ups later on.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay match. Not either guys most fluid.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

They're just getting Rollins and Neville in before the game starts. This match should have opened Raw and got 25 min.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Was Neville vs. Rollins an above average match?

I tuned in right when Neville reverse the corner powerbomb into a hurricarana.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Decent match. Neville looks to be better off than the Ascension already.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Good match, but yeah.



ShowStopper said:


> I think Neville beating him even three weeks ago is a pretty big deal. Not as big of a deal as right now, but still a pretty big deal for a guy who just debuted.


If you could find a way to keep them separate after Neville won for four or five months you'd have a easy feud to come back to.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Awesome match


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

The good match cannot take away from the fuckery
of that ending. S.M.H!!!!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Lord Humongous said:


> No it's not. So far Nevile doesn't have Seth in danger.


He still gave a good fight to him and that was my point. It wasn't a squash and I clearly said "similar" not the "same"


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Your champion needs help from 2 smurfs to beat a rookie from NXT.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Awesome match i cannot wait till they do this on a bigger scale in the future . Love that he never won clean to thanks to J&J.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Solid showing for Neville. He's the Daniel Bryan of 2010 in 2015


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## ChristiansPeep13 (Mar 29, 2014)

Inb4 "Why would Neville job to Rollins" comments. Hell of a match. Made Neville look good, but a win would've been awful


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This match does nothing for Neville
Seth is the champion sure, but he loses all the fucking time. He is always running away ect.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

rain_wizard said:


> hmmm Didnt really give Neville much offense there. Waste of an opportunity to get him over.


I agree.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Great match, both Rollins and Neville looked great; and Adrian wasn't booked like a geek. So I am happy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Lol, Seth's actually smiling at Neville. I think he really enjoyed that match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

finalnight said:


> This is the main event. In 20 minutes the ratings will collapse when the game starts.


This was a great point! (Y)


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Big Dog said:


> "So you're from NXT?"
> 
> :buried


That moment when both of them are from NXT :jordan


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Cena will not lose.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

That Rollins vs. Neville match saved this RAW IMO.

Started pretty poorly but that redeemed it. The main event should be good too.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

lmao at Miz being a marine. If Miz is a marine then we're losing our freedom quick.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Alright match for what was allowed time-wise, but at we all know it would've been an awesome bout _and_ would've made both guys look legit in virtually everyone's eyes if it was given a respectable amount of time. At least Neville looked fairly strong against the world champ in just his second main roster match.

Summer Rae playing soldier dress-up though. :yum:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hoping for a return in Cena's opened challenge.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Well whatever the reasoning may be, pinned in his second ever RAW appearance while the announcers no-sold him for half the match like he was just any other "rookie", this did not end well for Neville. You can say "it's against the champ blah blah" but that's implying that Rollins is a superstar. He's not. He won the title two weeks ago on a cash-in. The same night he was pinned by Randy Orton. Which was just a few months after he was pinned by Brock Lesnar, Which was a little bit after he was pinned by John Cena. Before getting pinned by Roman Reigns.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Cena open challenge, guessing ziggler


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Neville's second match and he's already buried. Rollins breaking out the golden shovel again.


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

John Cena bout to have an RVD tv title esque run with this US belt

dont even like him but thats smart, will make the belt seem more important & the guy who eventually beats Cena assuming its not Rusev will get some type of rub

good shit


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

John Cena....a fighting champion that we can all be proud of :mark::mark: (Y) (Y)


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Summer Rae on The Marine 4 should be good


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao The Miz as an action hero.

:lmao Summer Rae trying to hold that gun.

MST3K movie if I ever saw one.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Neville never looked like he was going to win. Seth was already getting up when J&J grabbed him on the top rope. 

It just looked like Seth beat him outright. Not good. Not how you book someone against a heel champ. Unless Neville is a jobber, which maybe he is.


----------



## darkguy (Jan 2, 2006)

Cena vs Miz.

Lets do it


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Might as well leave on that note. Rest of the night almost guaranteed to suck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh fuck, I turn on the tv to see Miz in another fucking Marine move.


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

Who will be? :mark:


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

Boring as shit RAW.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Pretty good match. Neville looked good out there, and Rollins did a great job with the heel tactics.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

You NXT marks are fucked....how was that a good match? Please explain. Hope that was the beginning of the end for Neville. LoL


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

So they feed one of the most promising guys to someone that doesn't need the win? SMH


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The reversal of the buckle bomb into the mini huricanrana was the move of the match.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Who's getting elevated by Cena tonight? :cena

I'm gonna take a wild stab in the dark at Axel.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

And here comes this douche Cena. fpalm


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Give that match 2.75/5 need to stop giving matches like these high expectations, didn't really feel Neville had a strong showing and I can't help feel we got this match too soon


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

amhlilhaus said:


> Cena open challenge, guessing ziggler


What a way for Cena to go through the face roster now. Never had to turn heel either. :cena4


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They could of saved this and built it up. It didn't have to lead to ppv but could of been a mini feud. Neville goes from jobber to WWE champion. Match was good, but it damages both guys as Seth is facing a rookie and the rookie just faced the best in the business.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

R rated movie with Summer Rae. Maybe she'll show us something :datass


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Hopefully Neville continues to be booked properly, this was a good match for him. Get people to know him against the Champion, and show the crowd what he can do.

Hopefully he's booked against some jobbers now and gains some momentum.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Short match but I will take it over the rest of this show. We will see more matches like those with better length once the senile old bat is gone. Neville needs a feud with someone going into the PPV. gains momentum already being in there with Rollins and having a good showing. Even if he gets a pre show match at ER its a start.*


----------



## Barrett Got Swag (Apr 19, 2014)

devoutone said:


> So they feed one of the most promising guys to someone that doesn't need the win? SMH


I'm pretty sure the WHC needs the fucking win.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Medicaid said:


> Was Neville vs. Rollins an above average match?
> 
> I tuned in right when Neville reverse the corner powerbomb into a hurricarana.


It was pretty good for the story they were going for, but they have a much better one in them.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Neville just being called up makes Raw better in my eyes going forward if he we get matches like Neville vs Seth, Neville vs Bryan etc. Crazy how one dude can change a lot but at the same time we should be getting this already.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I would just laugh if every week Ambrose answered the open challenge, until he got an official title shot lol.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Why debut a guy just to feed him to the champ already?
> 
> WWE today would have debut Goldberg then feed him to the champ the next week.
> 
> You're supposed to build guys (see Rusev, but his build was just for Cena). Keep them apart so you can build them for match-ups later on.


^ this. Where is the build up? This did nothing for Neville.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Who's the better R?

Randy,Roman, or Ryback?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It was a good enough match, can claim interference cost the win,etc.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Let's see who Cena elevates this week :cole


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Neville's second match and he's already buried. Rollins breaking out the golden shovel again.


Because the newly crowned champ should lay down for the newbie right? fpalm


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope Cena loses if he is going to face someone who needs the title much more but we already have Cena vs Rusev set so anyone that faces him will be buried. Shot in the dark but what if it is a returning Cody Rhodes?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

The Great One!


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

devoutone said:


> So they feed one of the most promising guys to someone that doesn't need the win? SMH



:hano 

get the fuck out :lol


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

LOL. Because those mega numbers were all about The Rock, and not about Paul Walker at all.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The Champ is here :cena


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

:vince5 "WHY CAN'T JOHN BE THAT GOOD OF AN ACTOR?"


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

John Cena with the greatest pop in history even though you can clearly hear "John Cena suuucks"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I can't with these piped in chants.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

This crowd ain't ripping Cena apart.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Barrett Got Swag said:


> I'm pretty sure the WHC needs the fucking win.


He's already credible. He could have went against someone more established even if he did need the win.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*John Cena looks to legitimize the U.S. Title again that everyone has whined about for ages.

Still is hated and trashed by them.

I love Cena personally.*


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

That wasn't a "burial" by any stretch of the word.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

JOHN CENA SUUUUUUUCKS.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

Lesnar
cena
Orton
Rock
Austin
Shawn Micheals
Undertaker
Hogan
Nash
Lesnar
Mankind
Prime Kane
Goldberg

What a ridiculous roster. at WM 18


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Party on sex street indeed, JBL.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> That moment when both of them are from NXT :jordan


Just being sarcastic and going by the recent trend with every one whose been called up recently.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I can't wait for Y2J to ask Cena all those Vince approved questions.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Rock was not the main star of Furious 7. In fact he had a smaller roll in that movie.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> Because the newly crowned champ should lay down for the newbie right? fpalm


Wow, I can't believe you took that seriously.


----------



## JonMoxleyReborn (Sep 27, 2014)

It's elevation time with John Cena!


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Everytime I see Cena with the U.S. title it keeps making me think it's 2004.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

There's the boos.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

The Champ...IS....QUEEEEEEEEEEEER!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

fpalm Ugh.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why does Cena talk more like a promoter than a competitor?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

THE CHAMP. IS. A SHITTERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

And back to the "the champ is here" bullshit


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena panders for a pop? That's never happened before!


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

So Dean's the next one getting the ol' burial eh?


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Cena sounds so horrible...something is wrong with his voice.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Cena still doing the same promo for 10 years.

:lmao

So awful.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *John Cena looks to legitimize the U.S. Title again that everyone has whined about for ages.
> 
> Still is hated and trashed by them.
> 
> I love Cena personally.*


Personally aye? :wink2:


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

OMG is Bret Hart


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't believe WWE thought that stupid belt shirt looked good enough to do twice. 

It looked like shit the first time fpalm


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh god a Cena promo


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Can't wait for RAW to be over. One day closer to Daredevil.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

PunkShoot said:


> Lesnar
> cena
> Orton
> Rock
> ...


20 you mean.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

I am cool with Cena as US champ
He is basically Kurt Angle (early 2000) with a title. (And less wrestling ability)


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

These promo's are even more goddamn redundant and pointless than they were for the Heavyweight championship...Goddamnit I can't take this asshole


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK YOUR RESPECT, 10 years of your respect renders the word WORTHLESS when it comes out of Jon Boy's mouth......


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Amazing surprise and pretty solid match/showing for Neville. Loved the crowd support. Hopefully we won't have to wait that long either for Neville vs DBry. :banderas


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Cena has the best spot in WWE

Heel in half the cities and gets to troll the smarks 
Face in half the cities and gets to sell T-shirts


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Neville trending.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

"The man that runs the place" is the _*US Champion*_:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena the Jingoist extraordinaire of the WWE!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Neville is trending... Noice.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Those bitches on Austin are loud as fuck.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only a hick state like Texas would have a "WWE Day". :jordan5

I wonder what John Boy's reaction would be like if Ryder answered his challenge in order to get his revenge for being treated like shit by him, Eve and Kane?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

LISTEN TO THE WWE UNIVERSE JOHN, ALL FIRED UP FOR THE CHAMP! YEAH, JOHN CENA ROCKS! :lawler


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The US title has probably been defended more times this month than it was for all of 2014.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Why does Cena get a 5 minute promo every week. This is how you build superstars. Nobody else gets 5 minute promos.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585245812944404480


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I wouldn't mind Sheamus kicking Cena's ass and have triple threat at Extreme Rules.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

This fucking dork is still talking?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay Cena..say it again...


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Only a hick state like Texas would have a "WWE Day". :jordan5
> 
> I wonder what John Boy's reaction would be like if Ryder answered his challenge in order to get his revenge for being treated like shit by him, Eve and Kane?


What's funny is, Austin is probably the most liberal place in TX.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Rusev is a bad guy because he wants ample time to prepare for his athletic contest?


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

:maury:


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like they're trying to pull viewers into the 8 o'clock hour to pump the ratings because people want to see who he is going to face


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

flamesofdarknezz said:


> Cena sounds so horrible...something is wrong with his voice.


Yeah, it works.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

Hustle, loyalty, say the city that you're in's name 40 times, respect


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Oh no murica time fpalm


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

And here comes the 'Merica bullshit again.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Really is funny how easily people fall for Cena's "This Place" cheap pop tactics.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

I hate everything about this.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> 20 you mean.


Also Mankind hasn't wrestled since 1999 haha. Mick Foley bro.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Let's play who's gonna job to cena tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Gag me...not this moron


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Stardust????* NO BUYS*


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Pls, Cody come back, Stardust is a fucking joke.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Piss break.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

For fucks sake Sinister from the 5th Dimension.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*SinisterDust*


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay. Piss break.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

The Us title is a representation of 'Murica.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Someone said Cody Rhodes earlier, while you were half right :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Mr. Sinister!!!!!!!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

So Stardust's new taunt is humping the air.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

OK time for the title game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yeah, Stardust is really going to kick his ass, :lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mr. Fucking Sinister himself...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> So Rusev is a bad guy because he wants ample time to prepare for his athletic contest?


*#WWELogic*


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

Is Stardust, Mr. Sinister from X-Men now?


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Next match please.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

It's Mr. Sinister!!! X-Men villain!!...no...it's Stardust...sigh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hm, I wonder who's gonna win this one?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

R.I.P. Stardust.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

#CricketsforCody


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust. Please don't squash Stardust.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Cody v Cena is actually another good match


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Mr. SINISTER!?


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

I dont mind cody coming out, I love his music haha.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

So this is going to be a weekly "Cena beats down a directionless midcarder" segment huh


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao stardust. Didn't see that coming.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

ROFL


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

A fresh match for Cena? :banderas


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

So are we just getting all the competitors from the IC Title Ladder Match in the US title picture now until we end up with Cena vs Bryan


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Shock the world and have Cena drop the belt to Stardust right now lol.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

So, every week we are gonna have Cena, bury another guy from the roster in these invitationals? Who the fuck wants to see Stardust vs Cena?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cody Rhodes as U.S. Champ would be schweet tho.*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Mr.Sinister in the house


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

knew it. was hoping he would quit the stardust crap though


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Getting a decent amount of wrestling to make up for that intro at least


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Why couldn't they have a US title defense every week when it was another champion? Oh yea, they don't care about the midcard, gotta wait til Cena has it to do it.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Superkick said:


> So Stardust's new taunt is humping the air.


Bunny confirmed.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

This is how they want to increase the ratings? LMFAO


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dusty must have touched Cody extra-bad for this gimmick to come out.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Good news-championship matches on Raw that actually happens. 
Bad part-50% of the participants cannot wrestle. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Good thing Cena is not Charles Xavier or he'd be fucked.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> Hm, I wonder who's gonna win this one?


Cody mate.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Stardust a "character" who have more emotional depth than John has EVER had in 10 years


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Is that Stardust or..


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

2011 book god work dude


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Of course with the orange and black....

It's the great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown!!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

I AM Glacier said:


> Cena has the best spot in WWE
> 
> Heel in half the cities and gets to troll the smarks
> Face in half the cities and gets to sell T-shirts


And fucking nikki bella


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

What in the hell was that awkward exchange?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What shit is Booker T spouting on commentary? Something about 2011...


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

So Cena's new gimmick, is burying all up and comers looking for a shot at the US title. 

What a great guy.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Both of these men showing a lot of fortitude here


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

This could end well if Cena keeps the title for awhile would be a big deal when someone does take it. Kinda love other titles meaning something again but i hope we get great stories as well as this here.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

If Cody becomes US Champion he has to fix the belt like he did for the Intercontinental title.


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

I take Cena = Cyclops. Damn it WWE quit ruining stuff for me.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Why Stardust :mj2


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

lol Bradshaw :jbl calling Booker T :booklel out on his back to the future storytelling, 2011.


----------



## Jhunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Barely audible John Cena sucks chants, still worth it.


----------



## Frico (Feb 19, 2014)

Mr. Sinister vs Captain America! Woo!


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> So this is going to be a weekly "Cena beats down a directionless midcarder" segment huh


:cena "*Elevating talents main event or mid card since 2006.*"


----------



## SuperSaucySausages (Mar 15, 2014)

Cena's new theme


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*They need to stop bringing the NXT people out before the washed up jobbers. It deflates the crowd because expectations are raised so high. They also need to stop transferring IC title rejects to Cena's open challenge. This could have been so much better by giving new talents the spotlight.*


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

:cena3 Nice Guy Cena, giving a boost and a rub to Stardust's career :buried:maisie3


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

This is fucking awful.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

This raw is totally not furthering any storylines yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Is that Stardust or..


*IT'S SINISTERDUST!*


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Very competitive contests so far tonite. Can't complain


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

Can he please go back to being Cody Rhodes?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Why the hell is Cena playing heel in this match?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stardust? bama Would be cool if he won it like his dad and half-brother did before him.

Cena acting rather heelish for more than 30 seconds is actually pretty interesting.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

He's gotta go back to Cody like yesterday...this gimmick is just horrible, he looks so tiny in that outfit and you know he's just there to job.

Brutal


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

NCAAM Championship time!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so, does neville answer the call in London?


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

Cody pissed cena off accidentally poking him in the eye, & now cena's being a stiff dick


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Cena working stiff because Cody gave him black eye lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Anyone here Vince talking into Booker's mic? "JOHN SJENA IS THE BEST THERE IS!"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stardust could very well beat John Cena. Byron, you're drunk.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Frico said:


> Mr. Sinister vs *Captain America!* Woo!



More like *MR. AMERICA*.....Brother....just don't tell vince it's me :hogan


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Would love to hear Stardust's political views


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

How's the show thus far guys?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

To make this perfect just as stardust is about to win golddust should come out and cost him the title and further their storyline.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"Stardust could very well beat Cena for the US Title" 

Hahahahhahahahahahaha!

Yeah, right. And monkeys might fly out of my butt!


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

This Open Challenge thing kinda confirms Cena is losing the title at Extreme Rules. They just can't continue with this. Cena is gonna bury the entire roster. By Summer there will be nobody else to bury.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Stardust could very well beat John Cena. *Byron, you're drunk*.


Well how else would you expect ANYONE to get through a Monday night RAW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Cody Rhodes as U.S. Champ would be schweet tho.*


I'd :mark: for it, but Mr. Cena has long term plans for the title.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

At least with Ambrose it was like "hey, it's Ambrose so maybe there's a small shred of hope they run an upset angle here." Cody is like one of the top 5 jobbers of the last 5 years. Going against the strongest booked guy of the last 10 years. If this is going to be a weekly thing, c'mon. You have to do better than Cody.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Don't doubt the power of Stardust


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

This match...Was holding it in for Divas match but..

headed to the bathroom.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'd :mark: for it, but Mr. Cena has long term plans for the title.


Cena dressing up as captain america when analing Nikki confirmed.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Shadowcran said:


> This match...Was holding it in for Divas match but..
> 
> headed to the bathroom.


If you were drinking like you're supposed to do during Raw you'd have enough for both.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

FlemmingLemming said:


> Wow, I can't believe you took that seriously.


My sarcasm detector is off, bruh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Godway said:


> At least with Ambrose it was like "hey, it's Ambrose so maybe there's a small shred of hope they run an upset angle here." Cody is like one of the top 5 jobbers of the last 5 years. Going against the strongest booked guy of the last 10 years. If this is going to be a weekly thing, c'mon. You have to do better than Cody.


Seriously. i expect Swagger to challenge any day now too. I feel bad for both men.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Cena no sells a finisher....I am so shocked....zzzzz...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Why did we only get 1 day of this Stardust?


It was at Fastlane





















This look was 100% better than these crap lame versions they keep having Cody come out to.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Cena dressing up as captain america when analing Nikki confirmed.


How could you blame him if he indeed does that?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

CJohn3:16 said:


> This Open Challenge thing kinda confirms Cena is losing the title at Extreme Rules. They just can't continue with this. Cena is gonna bury the entire roster. By Summer there will be nobody else to bury.


Maybe they'll slow down the challenge to every other week, or eventually he gets an actual feud.

I doubt they made that US title shirt just for him to lose the title 1 month later.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Zeppex said:


> I take Cena = Cyclops. Damn it WWE quit ruining stuff for me.


Well, I used to like Cena in his early years, but not anymore. Same with Cyclops when I was a kid. So, I think it fits.

*Dat Mega Optic Blast back in X-Men vs. Street fighter tho!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena is auditioning for the next X-Men movie right now. Can he over come the odds against Mr. Sinister?


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

The "Lets go Cena" chants are extra high pitched tonight.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Stardust is like a wrestling spider


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Hardcore Holly mention. Whatever happened to him?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Cena is auditioning for the next X-Men movie right now. Can he over come the odds against Mr. Sinister?


He actually looks like colossus.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Cena sucks. He can't even beat a jobber Stardust in under 10 minutes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Stardust busting out the diamond dust for the first time in months. :clap

And +1 to Bradshaw for being the only person to acknowledge that Ambrose is the longest reigning U.S. Champion under the WWE banner.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

gamegenie said:


> Why did we only get 1 day of this Stardust?
> 
> 
> It was at Fastlane
> ...


Yes. Bring this back, without the gloves please. Looks like Surfer Sting.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Is the Alabama-slama the only move JBL calls?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Alabama Slammer by a super-heavyweight


Hardcore Holly


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

"Can't coach strength!!!"

Thousands of strength coaches would beg to differ


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Y'all think Cena will bring credibilty back to the U.S. Title?


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

YOU CAN'T COACH STRENGTH 


massive strength coach suicide


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Cena with that loud spot call "kick me".


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Cena's actually sold that DDT awesomely.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Does JBL not realize that earth lies in the Milky Way?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TJQ said:


> The "Lets go Cena" chants are extra high pitched tonight.


Must be from all the extra chocolate Easter treats they ate or for the above 18 crowd they summgled a dilldo in their pants and their about to climax


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cody is acquitting himself well. They need longer matches like this more often.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

cody doing a good job, quelle surprise, i love this guy.

but cena wins lol.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

I hope we have an upset but I doubt it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Frico said:


> Mr. Sinister vs Captain America! Woo!


Oh yeah, forgot about Captain America.

*Captain America > John Cena though*


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I noticed Cena is now pushing out of his pins instead of kicking.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

Cody with them Sith eyes


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Well, I used to like Cena in his early years, but not anymore. Same with Cyclops when I was a kid. So, I think it fits.
> 
> *Dat Mega Optic Blast back in X-Men vs. Street fighter tho!*


Dem childhood memories.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It isn't very realistic for Cena to take this long to beat a jobber like Stardust


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Stardust is more competitive with Cena than Rusev lol.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

FUCK, always with the ass bumps FALL ON YOUR BACK


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Stardust busting out the diamond dust for the first time in months. :clap
> 
> And +1 to Bradshaw for being the only person to acknowledge that Ambrose is the longest reigning U.S. Champion under the WWE banner.


To be fair, it's no surprise he held if so long considering he defended it like 5 times. I'm pretty sure Rollins even took a shot at him for never defending it whilst the shield were still together.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

Not bad, but you know there's no way stardust wins.

0 suspense


----------



## Obese Turtle (May 20, 2005)

KICK ME! - Cena


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Heard Cena call that kick and the STF... Dude needs to stop calling so loud


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

"Cmon, Stardust, YOU KNOW I ONLY SELL MERCHANDISE" :supercena


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Who the hell is the heel? Cody? Act like a heel and do something dirty. Jesus, he pretends to be heel in everything he does except while wrestling.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dat stunner doe lol.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How did the RAW go from absolute garbage to having two solid matches in a row.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Fuck this shit....


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That backwards stunner is so awful.

Decent match otherwise.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

STUNNER.

STONE COLD STONE COLD *JR voice*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Little Naitch distracted Cody. Hate that referee.*


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Stardust :mj2


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That wasn't predictable whatsoever.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Typical garbage Cena match


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CENAWINSLOL


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cena with a flying stunner?!


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Dah fuck was that cena did?


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Such a typical Cena finish, just finishes with one AA and then no sells it all. lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Was hoping that springboard stunner was a one time thing. Really stupid looking move.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

So the John Cena "stunner" is just going to become a thing then like how him throwing steps at his opponents was?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I actually like that springboard stunner that Cena does now, nice addition to the move set.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Wow... Cody looked good.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

good match better than Neville and Rollins. I said it!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Is this just going to be a weekly exhibition of Cena kicking out of everyone's finishers?


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Cena proving why he's the face that runs the place. Mr. Bella coming up big


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

So this boils down to Cena no-selling midcarders finishers and beating them every week. And this is an angle?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

2 good Raw matches already 

This is significantly better than I thought.


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

jcmmnx said:


> Cena with that loud spot call "kick me".


----------



## Zeppex (Jun 25, 2011)

SinisterDust will be back, Sinister always comes back.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Cena wins...


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

LOL wins cena


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

That ass backwards Stunner looks dumb.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That flying stunner move is so fucking random

:lmao


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

So Cena has added the springboard stunner to his arsenal to set up the AA now.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> And +1 to Bradshaw for being the only person to acknowledge that Ambrose is the longest reigning U.S. Champion under the WWE banner.


That's a fact that needs correcting :vince :cena


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

15 minutes in and I already want to turn this off.


... And I'm not one that really complains that much about Raw


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Have to admit, that springboard stunner is pretty rad.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lool some of you are hilarious. Been complaining about John Cena using the same moves for over 10 years and then when he finally adds something new to his move set, y'all bitch and complain. 

The springboard stunner is pretty cool.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

:nowords


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Reigns vs Big Show, cause everyone loves that match. Fpalm


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Is Cena calling out Austin with the Springboard Stunner?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>Moans about Cena's 4 moves of doom
>Cena gets new move
>Proceeds to shit on it


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I would destroy Nikki and not pull out.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

We get a good competitive Cena/Stardust match which is a new matchup, and people complain because Cena wins. 

Why don't you complain about Reigns/Show again?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Brie has a pussy tattoo...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

This has been shit so far


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Only bad thing about these is that it is hard to get invested knowing he is facing Rusev at Extreme Rules. Unless they pull a fast one in one of them.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Uhmm, why the fuck i only hear bitches screaming over everything?


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

The Bellas are looking delicious


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

#GiveEmmaAChance !


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

I like Cena but kicking out of people's finishers makes the younger talent look weak.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

oh god, reigns vs big slow. reigns been buried. 

and im jealous cena gets to bang nikki all the time


----------



## ThisIzLeon (Jan 3, 2012)

Solid match, I'm a fan of the addition of the springboard stunner to Cena's moveset


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Lol Brie just woke up. She looks damn tired.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Lets be honest that Cody vs Cena match was pretty good.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Brie get a boob job too?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Up Up Up on Toppada worrrrld. lol.

We want Paige, Emma, Naomi, Tamina, Charlotte.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

:lol at Brie giving a random backstage guy the loser sign


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BAH GAWD KANG! CENA WITH THE SPRINGBOARD STUNNER! :jr

Nice match overall. Stardust looked like believable threat to the title and Cena not only busted out some of his rarely used moves (the powerbomb and the modified Emerald Flowsion), but he actually didn't wrestle as an underdog.



Zico said:


> Hardcore Holly mention. Whatever happened to him?


Released in early 2009 and has been on the indies ever since. He popped up in TNA in 2013 for a cup of coffee and sported a tribal tattoo that screamed mid-life crisis much like Jericho's tats. :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> Lool some of you are hilarious. Been complaining about John Cena using the same moves for over 10 years and then when he finally adds something new to his move set, y'all bitch and complain.
> 
> The springboard stunner is pretty cool.


Did you miss the ending or something? He pulled the same crap for years, and adding ONE move, big wuff.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nikki


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

https://mobile.twitter.com/NatbyNature/media/grid?idx=0&tid=585233791477612544

Return of HLA?


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

I thought that was a pretty damn good TV match, predictable as the outcome was


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

Nickop said:


> Lets be honest that Cody vs Cena match was pretty good.


Better than Neville/Rollins. As much as I hate Cena that pains me to say.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

nikki has nipple rings and Brie has her clit pierced....that's so fukin hot!


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

That Cena stunner just looks so dumb, really hope he stops using it soon


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I honestly would like to see Stardust with his Fastlane look getting a main event push. He doesn't need to win the title, just push him as a main eventer, let him cut promos, let him have good matches, and give him a title shot or two. It would be good.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> Did you miss the ending or something? He pulled the same crap for years, and adding ONE move, big wuff.


That and the powebomb and the Michinuku driver. 

That's 3 extra moves.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nickop said:


> Lets be honest that Cody vs Cena match was pretty good.



I agree. Cody is underrated in the ring.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

finalnight said:


> Brie has a pussy tattoo...


She got it after her boyfriend died many years ago, why i know that, got no clue. Imagine having a girlfriend and every time you have sex with her you see that tattoo reminding you of a ex of her.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

LONG LIVE CENA'S SPRINGBOARD STUNNER


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Thank goodness it wasn't the Bella Twins that abruptly retired last week.
Nikki looks delicious :yum:


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

The Authority are started to crumble.

Neville looks strong against the champion.

Cena and Cody put on a great match.

DIVAS.

Good Raw so far.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Shit, divas....and I just got back from bathroom.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why is this continuing?


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Nikki's movements are so natural. Brie tries too damn hard.


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

BRRRRRRRRRIIIIIIEEEEEEEEEE moad


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

mm that paig-ogram


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

aige :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Paige by far the hottest chick in the company. Would destroy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Paige


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cholocate Thunderrrrrrrr :homer


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Brie just got trolled :lol


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

I would rather cure WWE from the Bellas than cure the world from AIDS


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Naomi needs her own character and theme, she's so bland.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Paige traded AJ for Naomi..
I'd take an NxT draft pick instead..


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Fucking Naomi, get the fuck outta here.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> She got it for a boyfriend who died years ago, why i know that, got no clue.


Must be weird for Bryan to see whenever he's fucking her.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Neville is pretty awesome. He's interesting. One of the few Indie guys that seems worth watch.

However, let's say that match was for the title, would that make the smarks a bit hypocrites? 

Roman Reigns spends 2 years with The Shield... have solid singles matches, wins the Rumble, faces Lesnar at Wrestlemania... smarks be: "HE DOESN'T DESERVE IT!!!"

Yet, Neville debuts last Raw and the next one faces the champion: "THIS IS AWESOME!!!!"

Hmmmm...

Anyway, Neville is still awesome.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*AJ........*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I guess Noami is taking AJ's spot. Can't complain about that! kada


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I hope Naomi gets a new finisher. She has a nice ass yes, but rear view is as stupid as the cobra was. 

Have her do a moonsault or something.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker sounds like he's ready to trade Sharmell in for a new model.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Naomi


----------



## SuplexCity (Mar 30, 2015)

First over the top nikki trash talk and I'm out ut


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

It's so odd not seeing CM Punk not out there anymore in the Diva matches.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Poor Paige stuck with botch fest uso cocksheath


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are they saying such nice things about AJ?

It's fucking weird


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Zico said:


> Must be weird for Bryan to see whenever he's fucking her.


Pretty sure she ended up fucking the guy that gave her the tattoo. 

The arousal for her would have been too much.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

I love that the camera man always gives us ass shots of Nikki. 

God fucking bless. God dayum.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Brie is so fucking awful at everything, holy fuck.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nikki's ass :homer
I could bury my face into that for days.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow, they actually acknowledged AJ's retirement instead of just playing dumb and acting like she never existed. bama

:booklel: "You used to be able to tell these twins apart." Until Nikki got dem giant tittays. :yum:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Did Booker just say that you can't tell the Bella's apart anymore these days? I think Booka needs to get his eyes checked.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey Brie, if you were aiming at the air around her breast, good job.


----------



## TakerFan4Life (Oct 25, 2014)

Nikki is so fuckin hot. Cena must smash the shit out her.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm shocked Brie got a pop for "BRIE MODE"


Am I the only one that misses her theme song?


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> I hope Naomi gets a new finisher. She has a nice ass yes, but rear view is as stupid as the cobra was.
> 
> Have her do a moonsault or something.


Iceman King Parsons used to call the move the "Cocoa Butt"....in the 80's.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god... Nikki stretching out like that....brb...


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Brie has one of the most annoying voices ever. God.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Zico said:


> Nikki's ass :homer
> I could bury my face into that for days.


Thought you got birds like that in dundee mate.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Dr. Middy said:


> I hope Naomi gets a new finisher. She has a nice ass yes, but rear view is as stupid as the cobra was.
> 
> Have her do a moonsault or something.


I think it's time she retires Ernest 'the Cat' Miller's theme music. 

It would be better if she start using some female R&B singer instead.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

It's fucking annoying when the commentators can't call the fucking spots. It's not hard.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

MR-Bolainas said:


> #GiveEmmaAChance !


*I know, right?

SHE'S WAITING!*


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Has anyone noticed the pentagram on Paige's neck area?

May Satan give you POWER!!! >


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Nikki wrestles as a heel better than most of the male roster.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Did Booker just say that you can't tell the Bella's apart anymore these days? I think Booka needs to get his eyes checked.


It's better to just try and tune out of Booker's commentary. I honestly have no idea what he's talking about most of the time.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

JBL telling Byron everything Vince is thinking


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> That's a fact that needs correcting :vince :cena


Well of course. Who else is gonna teach these Goddamned Millenials that their records mean shit compared to the almighty brass ring? :vince5


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> I hope Naomi gets a new finisher. She has a nice ass yes, but rear view is as stupid as the cobra was.
> 
> Have her do a moonsault or something.


She has a much better one that she did on Smackdown last week. Hopefully she starts using that or the split legged moonsault she used to do.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

LOL Naomi looks atrocious


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

I second that Naomi needs a new finisher. I think should should have something with a real impact like a roundhouse kick.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Just bring up the NXT women already. Naomi is fucking horrendous.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Commentary continues to hit ROCK BOTTOM, again & again & again......

Booker T"_He's (Bryon Saxton an African American) not from the hood John"_


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Fucking hell Nikki can't take the headscissors properly.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, fell on her ass.

:ti


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Byron: "She's the most athletic diva in the WWE"

*She falls on her ass* :lol :lmao :jay :ti


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

These commentators are fucking shit..... Holy mother.

Great match, divas.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Bellas, worst voices ever.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Um... what exactly was that move?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Cm'on, Nikki?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

For those of you saying Naomi needs a new finisher......yeah.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> Pretty sure she ended up fucking the guy that gave her the tattoo.
> 
> The arousal for her would have been too much.


Pretty sure Nikki fucked the guy that gave her that boob job


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

What a botch fest :lol


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Naomi pinning Nikki?
GTFO


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

That was a mess.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dat Ass wins again!*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Seem like that referee was motioning for Brie to come in the ring and interrupt the pin before he started counting the pin. 


sneaky WWE :vince


But Naomi and Paige still won.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

You know right now Paige's just thinking holy fuck please bring up Charlotte.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yay! Non-Title wins to set up a challenger. 

I mean I know these are tag matches, but still.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think I heard time actually stop and say NO to this. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Wow could they have fucked that match up any more than they did?*


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turned in halfway through that match while waiting for my resonant bell to find someone... what the hell was that? Awful.... and out of the 4 women, Paige was the only one the crowd gave a shit about and yet it was all built around the talentless Naomi............


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Holy shit a real WRESTLING PROMO.

And it was pretty good. PTP actually doing great. Might be my segment of the night.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

What a terrible ending to that divas match


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

PTP trashing on every other tag team. :lmao

Hell yeah.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

That was a weird finish to the match, but I got to look at Nikki for a few minutes so I can't complain.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Naomi is just fucking terrible can we get the nxt divas and send everyone but Paige the fuck out of wwe


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wtf is this? :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Terrible divas match.

And PTP..

fpalm


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I didn't even watch the match though. lol

Glad Naomi & Paige won though.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Burial complete of ascension


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

So PTP's gimmick is burying shitty tag teams.

I'm alright with it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

lmaooo at this.


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The fuck is happening to my tv right now


----------



## Gandhi (Sep 15, 2012)




----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

If you have to put up a picture so people will know who the Ascension is.........


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Pretty sure Nikki fucked the guy that gave her that boob job


Nope.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

PTP :bryanlol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Nikki caused a lot of botches there.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I fucking love PTP.

#MillionsofDollars


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

Why are the PTP the only tag team that's actually getting air time? Why not them along with OTHER teams to you know...develop the tag team division?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

PTP are burying tag teams left right and centre right now.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

cool enough promo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Love the PTP :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*The Millions (AND MILLIONS) of Dollars!*


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

Yeah Paige has nothing to worry about. On top of not being over and having no charisma, Naomi is a botch machine and quite hideous to look at to boot.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Too bad the PTP are not that entertaining in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not digging these PTP promos


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Miz vs Mizdow not happening at extreme rules? Seems pretty odd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Are we in alternate dimension? PTP getting mic time?????

Also that are AWESOME head shots of Miz and Mizdow. 8*D


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

PRIME TIME PLAYERS :mark: :mark: 



Mercy said:


> *Wow could they have fucked that match up any more than they did?*


Dunno, they might have taken shit to its limit.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Y no Extreme Rules? Miz/Mizdow


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Just when i was starting to praise naomi. She reverts
back to being..BOTCHOMI!!!!

I hope this thing between nikki and nomi is short
so we can get to either sasha banks or charlotte.

Bad raw tonight so far.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

That was an okay tag match, could've been way better; but Paige, Nikki and Brie all looked good out there tonight.

But.....Miz and Mizdow on a RANDOM RAW? WTF :mad


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So no Bryan, Ziggler or hell even that Ginger Mohawk Spice? But instead we get Regins TWICE along with Kane & Big Show


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm chaffing, I got it in my eye..

Oh Darren-they are still playing your butt pirate style.. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Naomi finally gonna get the title reign she deserves and has deserved for ages now. I just hate her damn song.*


----------



## TehMonkeyMan (May 19, 2014)

Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

The Prime Time Players taking the piss out of my beloved New Day and now they're doing the same to The Ascension / Team Loomynarty. :lol










MAKIN' MOO! MAKIN' MOO! MAKIN' MILLION DOLLAH MOO! :dance


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Give PTP the straps


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok I'm definitely done now, gonna go watch some PWG, hope everyone enjoys the rest of the show


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

PTP just made history, they buried two tag teams and in the process they buried themselves because of how awful they were in that bit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Too bad the PTP are not that entertaining in the ring.


That's because the man has a problem with giving the title belt to the bruthas.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


Because Paige vs. Nikki is overdone and boring right now?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Miz vs. Mizdow given away on FREE TV :LOL

8 months of buildup thrown in the trash, but we TOTALLY NEEDED to see that Goldust vs. Stardust match at Fast Lane kay2.*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Everything since the Rollins/Neville and Cena/Rhodes match has been shit level.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Miz and Mizdow will go to a no contest or dq


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Wonder if they are feeding Ambrose to Sheamus tonight?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

WHAT DA FUQ??? Miz and Sandow on a random RAW , da fuck are these bookers smocking tonight ?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


They need another credible diva since AJ left. 

And Paige has already spent a year in the title picture. I guess they wanna give somebody else a chance. 

I'm still waiting for Sasha or Charlotte to take over the division.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Naomi needs to be future endeavored.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if Bryan has the night off or something?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Tamina vs Charlotte later pls. But can we get 2 diva matches?*


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


Paige is about to leave to go shoot a WWE Film soon; so they're probably pushing Naomi since they will need someone to fill that spot in Paige's absense.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Nikki, don't channel Jackie Gayda. Channel Medusa, Beth Phoenix!

Great match, but even my peripheral vision (I was on my phone) caught that headscissor botch.


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

TehMonkeyMan said:


> Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


Paige is gone after next week to film.


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> That's because the man has a problem with giving the title belt to the bruthas.


Or you know... they aint that good


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lol @ Naomi being pushed into the Divas title picture after all those botches. She proved in 3 minutes why no one wants to see her win it, and that's without even getting to her lack of personality.*


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Tavernicus said:


> Cameron needs to be future endeavored.


Fixed.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Miz/Mizdow will be something fucky tonight so don't get your panties in a bunch just yet boys. You'll get your payoff at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Naomi finally gonna get the title reign she deserves and has deserved for ages now. I just hate her damn song.*


THIS! She's unique, agile, and quick, I just feel like her and Nikki didn't mesh well tonight, which is weird, because in my fantasy Naomi is Kofi, and Nikki is Cesaro, and those two have great matches against each other. 

But it was mostly Nikki's faul tonight, she took every move wrong, there is a possibility either she or Naomi got hurt during the match. 



TehMonkeyMan said:


> Why are they pushing Naomi instead of Paige?


It's not a good idea to have the division revolve around only one person. It's time for others to get a chance. Paige has been number two Divas for a year straight, and now that AJ is gone, she's pretty much number one with or without the belt.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Naomi finally gonna get the title reign she deserves and has deserved for ages now. I just hate her damn song.*


If it wasn't so damn funny when Ernest Miller had it, I'd probably be tired of it.

It still makes me laugh a little.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

This talented mofo coming out to job.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Luke Harper looks really dirty


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I wish they would book Harper better. Guy is way too good for where he is right now.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Naomi botching her own finisher :aryalol 

Get this botch machine back to managing the Uso's please, Sasha Banks and other NxT Diva's waiting for their chance and WWE give a transition title match to the botch queen and using Paige to carry her to it :nowords


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Stinger Fan said:


> Why are the PTP the only tag team that's actually getting air time? Why not them along with OTHER teams to you know...develop the tag team division?


This is too logical. Vince will never hire you.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

They should've kept the Wyatt family together.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

Tavernicus said:


> Naomi needs to be future endeavored.


She's awful like her husband


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Ambrose? :shaq


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

That pop!


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Dean Ambrose taking a week of epic bumps. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Ryback isn't cool anymore. Guy should just retire.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Ryback looks so stupid. What the hell is with his colors.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

So Ambrose can't be on Raw because of what happened at WM?

Let's all ignore the 15 minute match the guy had with Cena last week huh?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Lol @ Naomi being pushed into the Divas title picture after all those botches. She proved in 3 minutes why no one wants to see her win it, and that's without even getting to her lack of personality.*


If you actually watch Nikki botched those moves by not reacting to them.. Like not flipping with the hurricanrana and then face planting late with her final move. The whole personality thing she has yet to have a proper chance at. They need to fill up this damn division fast if they want it to be credible no wonder so many debuting Diva's quickly become Champions.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Saxton is doing much better this week. I knew he would do better if he had other announcers with him.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)




----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Push Ryback again! Whether he gets the title or not he would be a great opponent for Rollins.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I wish Harper would win this. He is such a better worker and athlete than Ryback.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose interfering in this match.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Necro Butcher debuts and attacks Luke Harper. He Powerbombed Ryback quickly through a flaming table from the apron to the floor. He drinks his beer and leaves.

Ryback Vs. Necro Butcher in an Ultraviolent match at Extreme Rules!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IT'S PRO WRESTLING said:


> Or you know... they aint that good


They never sucked as a tag team. Link me a match where they are worse than Tyson Kidd and Cesaro. 

I guarantee you think they suck because they never been given the tag belts. 


Guarantee. 

Which is why I hope they get the belts, so you can turn into a full blown hater.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

Never understood why there's a random TitanTron on one side of the ring..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Crowd died hard.

This shit is sad. Post Mania until July is the worse time to be a Wrestling fan.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

seriously no ambrose tonight?

instead i get multiple segments of kane, big show, and rollins?

fuck off


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booker :lmao


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Why hasn't anybody tried getting themselves counted out to stay fresh for the main event? Bunch of mongs.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Harper is so directionless, big ass jobber.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That was a nasty slam


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Booker was so damn happy to get that joke off.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Dr. Middy said:


> So Ambrose can't be on Raw because of what happened at WM?
> 
> Let's all ignore the 15 minute match the guy had with Cena last week huh?


I think they said because of what happened on Smackdown.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Calling it now, Show vs Regins second to LAST match of the night Roam wins but then Show nails his KO Punch before the main event......

So Roman lies catching his breath on the outside while Orton/Ryback to 90% of the work until Roman is ready for round 2 for either the pin or superman punch. 

:vince2 "GOTTA MAKE REGINS LOOK STRONG"

*#WWELogic *


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

That women's match was amazingly ugly when Naomi got in there. Pushing her is going to tank in a big way. The crowd isn't into her at all, and she's so generic in every way. Athletic, but who gives a shit when your finisher is jumping your ass into someone's head? You'd think Nikki or any of those girls would stop and say "Yeah, I will not agree to get pinned by this stupid shit."


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Dean Ambrose....*


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Headliner said:


> Crowd died hard.
> 
> This shit is sad. Post Mania until July is the worse time to be a Wrestling fan.


Indeed. At least last year we had Bluetista and co. Feuding with The Shield.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Santa Snoth said:


> seriously no ambrose tonight?
> 
> instead i get multiple segments of kane, big show, and rollins?
> 
> fuck off


:maury This company doesn't give the slightest fuck about Ambrose, my friend. Sorry to say...


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ryback's in two matches?:kobefacepalm


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Santa Snoth said:


> seriously no ambrose tonight?
> 
> instead i get multiple segments of kane, big show, and rollins?
> 
> fuck off


WELCOME TO THE ERA OF SPORTS ENTERKANEMENT


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> So Ambrose can't be on Raw because of what happened at WM?
> 
> Let's all ignore the 15 minute match the guy had with Cena last week huh?


I think it's the power bomb through the announce table he got on Smackdown from Harper which is why he's not there tonight. Stupid nonetheless though considering that was 6 days ago, and he came back 1 night after being out through a *metal* ladder.

WWE logic for you.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] blaming Naomi for Nikki botching left and right..sounds about right


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Is ryback blown up yet?


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Once again Booker T bring his "R" game (R=Retarded opinions to the announce team)

Booker "_If you ugly (Harper) you gotta be good at fighting_"


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Have a feeling WWE is taking it easy this week and could have possibly let some talents take some time off this week.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Ryback? Well didn't expect that


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Boy that was anti-climatic.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

We get two matches of Ryback. But no Ambrose? WTF.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

FUCK. 

I like Ryback, but why bury your best big man?! 

Ugh.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Harper looks strong one show then jobs like a bitch. Fuck this company


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Harper is such a jobber :mcgee1


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Luke Harper looks legit illiterate.
Spells his name with colors and numbers. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This show is the best :lmao
:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Get ryback an oxygen mask. Gasp some more!


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Ryback sucks in the ring ... okayon mic. He'll be gone withintwo years.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Another huge tag team main event? Vince really has Alzheimer's does he.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> Booker :lmao


I missed it


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

gamegenie said:


> They never sucked as a tag team. Link me a match where they are worse than Tyson Kidd and Cesaro.
> 
> I guarantee you think they suck because they never been given the tag belts.
> 
> ...


Da fuck is wrong with you? :lol 
Cesaro and Kidd 2 good in ring workers PTP average at the very very best and that's being kind. 

I ain't gonna go hunting for matches to prove my point because i know i am right in saying PTP aint shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Nikki Bella said:


> Indeed. At least last year we had Bluetista and co. Feuding with The Shield.


Batista should come back and form a new Blue World Order


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

:eli3 Dude I think Rybacks going to win tonight and main event Extreme Rules :eli3


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ryback "BREATH IN MORE"


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

NEW DAY.


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

So the guy who just took out ambrose loses in 3 minutes to ryback?

These fucks are so stupid


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao Ryback looks like he's going to pass out.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

wow, ambrose really isn't on tonight, I might call it a night after all.


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Fuck off you useless cunts. All of you suck, those cheers are deservedly so, wankers.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

did ryback just give himself a concussion? looks like he's about to pass out


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

The New Day getting booed in a mark city 
lol


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Harper (and Rowan I guess) completely directionless and the former jobbing to freakin Ryback. What a shame.

But breaking up the Wyatt Family really worked out huh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This could make a great video.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Embracing the New Day Sucks thing :lmao :lmao


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:renee


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kofi deserves better than this :mj2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No Ambrose on Raw for no good reason.

:ti

Unreal.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Trying to get them over since the crowd said they suck. Classic Vince.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

What the fuck is this honestly.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Big E WHAT IN THE FUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

:lmao Fuckin' Big E


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

New Day heel turn finally


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BIG E. 

Why is this man in New Day?

His charisma is awesome.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Phaedra said:


> wow, ambrose really isn't on tonight, I might call it a night after all.


I think there's a lot of talent missing tonight, just not Ambrose.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...What.
In the actual fuck.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Big E fucking sucks.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh my God. They really are the Buddy Bears!


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

:lmao This is so fucking absurd.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

WTF did I just watch! :lmao


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Turning those chants into an angle is smart.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

:StephenA7 What the actual Fuck was that?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee confirmed reporter for the BBC!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Preach, Martin Luther E! :bow


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Really? After all those heelish promo's and tweets from Big E they are just gonna continue this positive New Day bullshit?


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

LOL ... they have to turn New Day heel and have them win belts. They are hilarious!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*TURN DEM FOOLZ HEEL!*


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Preacher E. 
Holy shit this is terrible. Renee young is like fuck my life I need a bottle of Drano and a syringe. 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Just what in the blue hell was that?!? fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

"Kick that kid to the curb" B.A Star JBL, B.A Star. 

:maury


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Big E :lmao


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Big E is fkn gold :lmao


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Uhhhh?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Big E is actually fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok so either they clap or snap.

Basically they are ***** for now, then they become angry black monkeys.

Lose-lose situation. Fuck this.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Horrible acting...beyond bad...they will never happen, worst gimmick in a long long time


----------



## Rockysays (Apr 21, 2012)

Because I Clap?????

What the fuck is this?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

They should turn New Day heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

New Day just moved from a 1 to 2... that was almost interesting.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Can we get two new monsters to replace Kane and Big Show?.. Maybe reunite the Wyatts against the Authority with a few additions . How do we have so many people still in limbo at this point. Hoping New Day's Heel turn is soon dammit!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LET BIG E DO MORE STUFF LIKE THAT, PLEASE. HE'S A FUNNY MOTHERFUCKER AND DESERVES MORE FREEDOM.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmmmm

"Calp or Snap" it has possibilities if NXT creative was running it, well if NXT was running things the New Day would NEVER have come to be but hey miracles don't happen overnight.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

The commentary team is on some shit tonight. No selling finishers, no enthusiasm. Its worse than usual.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

I like how Ambrose has run the "too injured to be on the show" angle like 5 times already in his career. It's like every time they realize we have no feud or plan for Dean Ambrose, they have someone put him through a table or pile of cinderblocks and then send him away.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That was an excellent promo. I said it before but New Day themselves are all talented. If they get promo time and shed the New Day gimmick they're gonna get over.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

He should have used Little Jimmy in the story


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Ok so either they clap or snap.
> 
> Basically they are ***** for now, then they become angry black monkeys.
> 
> Lose-lose situation. Fuck this.


Sounds like you'd hate them no matter what they do :shrug.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Dr. Middy said:


> Batista should come back and form a new Blue World Order


:maury
Wouldn't mind that at all.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

New Day are just horrible.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

The New Day are hilarious. Now I'm starting to like them. Because they are corny as fuck. :lmao


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Because I clap...wtflyingf?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TJQ said:


> LET BIG E DO MORE STUFF LIKE THAT, PLEASE. HE'S A FUNNY MOTHERFUCKER AND DESERVES MORE FREEDOM.


He is very funny but we only get to see that sometimes on social media .


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Smarmy new day??? Its not quite what i want.
But at least its a start.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I can't believe I have given this company money.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> Sounds like you'd hate them no matter what they do :shrug.


Yes new black. Us real blacks have standards unlike you new blacks.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

witchblade000 said:


> The commentary team is on some shit tonight. No selling finishers, no enthusiasm. Its worse than usual.


No Michael Cole. Saxton is boring af.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

Where is the IC stuff


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Rockysays said:


> Because I Clap?????
> 
> 
> 
> What the fuck is this?



I thought they said it was because the have the Clap..



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Is the triple threat tonight? Didn't Orton and Ryback already have a match?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Roman Reigns putting in his cape tonight.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Stardust having to cut another awesome promo on the app. Why can he not do these on the main show, holy shit.

And btw, if Rw is going to be Bryan-less, Ambrose-less, Ziggler-less, they need to have a disclaimer pre show so we can just turn the fuck off.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucha


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

CLAP OR SNAP!!!!!!! 

Kalisto!!! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't call them Blue Day anymore :no:


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Oh god, it's the Borecha Dragons :side:


----------



## TromaDogg (Apr 23, 2011)

Turn New Day heel or release them. That's about the only option they have left now.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know what life is. What does it mean? Where are we going? Is this real?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

main event match on RAW...ratings will be at an all time low for the 3rd hour.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

The trampoline is back, I see


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I just want to see the trampoline. 

I hope the Lucha Dragons tear them up.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I never get tired of seeing Sin Cara do the "LUCHA" arm thing without giving a single fuck. :lol


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Well, looks like they're jobbing today. 

Really all they gotta do is turn heel and drop the new day name. These three guys are too talented to be wasted like this. 

Leave it to Vince and the Hollywood soap opera writers to fuck something easy up.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Lucha Dragons are awesome.*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Black guys got to clap, and Mexicans got to jump.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm amazed Sin Cara hasn't broken his neck yet on that intro.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalisto is something to see Hope for no botches! fingers crossed.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Why do the lucha dragons have spanish music instead of mexican music or rock?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Personal New Day camera? :lol


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

I like New Day....


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Again with the sucks from the crowd...roflmao.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

What the hell was up with that camera? Are the cameras high tonight too?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

lol stompin a mudhole in em. heel turn incoming, good shit.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Love how they're letting Kalisto do all the hot tags then as Sin Cara gets beat down in the beginning.


----------



## Devil's Anthem (Mar 25, 2013)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Oh god, it's the Borecha Dragons :side:


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Batz said:


> Is the triple threat tonight? Didn't Orton and Ryback already have a match?


They running thin tonight


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

gamegenie said:


>


Some best wrestling on tv.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Natalya :trips5


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Yes new black. Us real blacks have standards unlike you new blacks.


You'd hate them as angry blacks who kick ass or dancing cooning blacks. Not sure what kinda blacks you want them to be.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yes Era said:


> [email protected] blaming Naomi for Nikki botching left and right..sounds about right


Yeah and Nikki made the "most athletic" diva on the roster slip on her arse jumping off the ropes :bryanlol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kidd and Cesaro already in their pajamas for the night


----------



## CM punker (Aug 3, 2014)

is this kalista idiot like a midget? hes like 5 foot 3.. how will anyone take this skinny fat ass seriously?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Xavier Woods botched the shit out of that head scissors. He is awful


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

if new day wins the tag titles are they allowed to wrestle with any two members or does it have to be the two that won?


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Kalisto > New Day


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Y2-Jerk said:


> *Black guys got to clap,* and Mexicans got to jump.


:vince "*Clap YES but don't forget they have to dance, rap, say "shuckky shuckky quack quack and a bunch of other humiliating things......*"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Kalisto is so much more over than Sin Cara.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

I'm surprised that everybody couldn't see the obvious sarcasm in that New Day promo. They were parodying themselves. Big E was almost laughing by the end of the promo. I expect them to turn heel soon.


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

Kalisto is cool as hell


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Maybe it's just an Xavier turn.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And Sin Cara with the Jeff Hardy special.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Lucha!


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Wait so is every black person in WWE heel now?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kalisto is already more over than the team itself :lol


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Xavier woods looks like Kyrie Irving


----------



## mrshow2ko (Jun 10, 2007)

Ham and Egger said:


> I never get tired of seeing Sin Cara do the "LUCHA" arm thing without giving a single fuck. :lol


lol no lie in nxt he didn't do it that much cause he know it wasn't his thing but now they probably told him to start doing it during the entrance and after matches to promote the team more lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Amber B said:


> I don't know what life is. What does it mean? Where are we going? Is this real?


:shrug


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

CM punker said:


> is this kalista idiot like a midget? hes like 5 foot 3.. how will anyone take this skinny fat ass seriously?


Watch him then you will see.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA LUCHA


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Xavier Woods is kind of awkard in the ring. Made Kalisto's big moves look bad.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

genocide_cutter said:


> They running thin tonight


Did Roman have a match? Or is just Ryback and Orton pulling double duty tonight?


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Cesaro and Tyson vs Lucha Dragons at Extreme Rules. Book it now.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Dragons vs. Cesaro & Tyson will be good.

Don't care whether the New Day are douchebag smiling faces or heels.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Wait are they chanting New Day Sucks and then New Day? :lol


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

That was very well done. Heel turn happening gradually.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

I kinda like the guitar melody of the Lucha Dragons theme. Sounds like a japanese roleplaying game.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Pedro Vicious said:


> Why do the lucha dragons have spanish music instead of mexican music or rock?


Why does a company called Franco-American make Italian food?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

LU-CHA! LU-CHA! :dance

Poor New Day, though.  Hopefully they climb the mountaintop and get over these damn, dirty *******' rude chants.



drinklime said:


> did ryback just give himself a concussion? looks like he's about to pass out


Word. :lmao

Dunno if it was the superkick or when he landed a bit hard after the Truck Stop / spinning side slam, but he looked fucked up.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

I am loving the Lucha Dragons, hope they get a title run


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

dragons are better than the matadores anyway, unless hornswoggle is involved in some fuckery with torito. don't need 2 masked teams.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

So a slow burn heel turn for New Day?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So wait...they are building up an NXT Tag Match as their title match on the main show?!?! 

Yaaaaaay!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh Fuck...

BATHROOM BREAK!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And now a Reigns and Big Show match.

Jesus wouldn't want it this way.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> You'd hate them as angry blacks who kick ass or dancing cooning blacks. Not sure what kinda blacks you want them to be.


Nah cause WWE would just portray them as angry blacks that are mad at the world.

How about they be normal? No stereotypes attached?

New Black I need to educate you. Drop the Pharrell Williams hat and let me kick knowledge.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Terrible match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Kalisto is the star of this outfit. Glad the crowd is liking them.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aaaand it's time to watch the season finale of Better Call Saul... just in time!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

The Ultimate New Black said:


> You'd hate them as angry blacks who kick ass or dancing cooning blacks. Not sure what kinda blacks you want them to be.


I want New Day to be Ruthless. 
_
Stop him in his tracks, show him that I am ruthless_


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Batz said:


> Did Roman have a match? Or is just Ryback and Orton pulling double duty tonight?


Nvm. Roman vs Show.


This RAW is pretty bad.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I AM Glacier said:


> Wait so is every black person in WWE heel now?


:lol Except Booker T and Byron Saxton!


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay, am I the only ones who think the Lucha Dragons are utterly and completely boring and suck ass?


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Is anyone excited about Roman Reigns vs. Big Show 2015 part 14 (I think)?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Bathroom break up next.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Just dawned on me that this is the first time Kofi has been heel.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

It's crazy seeing Kofi turn heel. Thought I'd never see the day. :jordan4


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

And yeah...it looks like Ryback DID knock himself dizzy...


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is anyone excited about Roman Reigns vs. Big Show 2015 part 14 (I think)?


You better enjoy it Damnit. These sports entertainers put their bodies on the line for your entertainment. 

:vince2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> LU-CHA! LU-CHA! :dance
> 
> Poor New Day, though.  Hopefully they climb the mountaintop and get over these damn, dirty *******' rude chants.
> 
> ...


Harper's clothesline outside the ring was straight across his face.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Okay, am I the only ones who think the Lucha Dragons are utterly and completely boring and suck ass?


We'll see.... probably not.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is anyone excited about Roman Reigns vs. Big Show 2015 part 14 (I think)?


I could've sworn it was Roman Reigns vs Big Show part 27


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :lol Except Booker T and Byron Saxton!


Given Byron's calling for the last two weeks, he's a heel.

And there's Truth.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Lucha Dragons are cool, but I like to see Kidd and Cesaro keep the titles and continue their run.

I want to see Kalisto go solo. He's carrying the Lucha Dragons.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is anyone excited about Roman Reigns vs. Big Show 2015 *part 14* (I think)?



Nah I think it's Regins/Show 15 "*For ALL them magic beans*"


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

This crowd can redeem themselves if they chant "Please retire!" at Big Slow


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Rey Mysterio Fan 1 said:


> Is anyone excited about Roman Reigns vs. Big Show 2015 part 14 (I think)?


It's the magical cure for insomnia. Better than sleeping pills. Better than Codeine. Better than a rock hammer to a person's temple...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Too bad New Day didn't snap tonight. I guess they clap on for another day.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

Reigns vs. Big Show :mark:


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

They're going to Ottawa and Montreal for Smackdown and Raw respectively, would it kill them to come to Toronto for a change.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns time!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

i cant listen to roman's entrance now without hearing the lyrics in my head


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Reigns getting the pop!!!

But his entrance is so lame now...


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Nice pop for Mr. Reigns!! Feel bad he has to wrestle mr fat so


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Why does Daniel Bryan never get a good timeslot on RAW?


----------



## IT'S PRO WRESTLING (Feb 24, 2015)

Knew it was too good to be true... Awesome mania followed by a really good Raw, now subjected to this pure fucking abortion of a show.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Damnit, I pissed during the last commercial break. I guess I'll just go stand in my bathroom until this puddle of booty juice is over.


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

WHY DOES REIGN STILL HAVE THE SHIELD'S MUSIC?


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Trifektah said:


> Terrible match.


And yet, will be better than the next match for sure :reigns


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

MOTYC incoming.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crowd seemingly okay with Roman tonight, he just smiled.


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

The WWE needs to have shows in cities like this more.. I've had enough of the smarks trying to hijack shows and making it about themselves..


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

This match again


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So......Orton wins. Ryback heel turn on Roman for a feud?


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

finalnight said:


> You know right now Paige's just thinking holy fuck please bring up Charlotte.


and Sasha and Bayley, and Becky, and Bliss


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

His baby blues have won over this crowd.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Those high-pitched cheers.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

The fact we have seen Reigns vs Big Show so much to the point it makes people sick and Reigns has yet to be close to a year as a singles competitor is kinda disgusting...


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I want New Day to be Ruthless.
> _
> Stop him in his tracks, show him that I am ruthless_


BG Knoccout and Eazy!


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How long are they going to tell us that Big Show won the Andre the Giant Memorial.

No one gives us a fuck...just get him off the TV.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Roman can have a good match with someone who is good in the ring. Hes not going to look good facing The Big Show.

WWE is asking to get him boo'd with this booking.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Daniel Bryan even there tonight?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So......Orton wins. Ryback heel turn on Roman for a feud?


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

LMAO Booker Twat and GayBL trying to pretend like Roidman Reigns actually held his own against Brock Lesnar when 90% of the match was Lesnar tossing him around like a rag doll. Jesus Christ


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Them women in the crowd are thirsty as fuck for Reigns.


----------



## gaz0301 (Nov 20, 2012)

It's clearly a heel turn for new day. Gradual or not, I see it being a bit like Bo Dallas where they act like everything is cool when really they're hated.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> So......Orton wins. *Ryback heel turn on Roman for a feud?*


Better make the oxygen tank the guest ref then


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Lucha Dragons are cool, but I like to see Kidd and Cesaro keep the titles and continue their run.
> 
> I want to see Kalisto go solo. He's carrying the Lucha Dragons.


Kalisto is way better off in the tag division at the moment. Would get completely lost in the shuffle as a singles competitor as it stands. He'll breakout eventually but the tag team is definitely the way forward.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Reigns/Show

:lmao

Warning: This match might cause Cancer.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nobody gives a fuck about Big Slow anymore...he could come out dressed as Little Mary Sunshine, with Tiptoe through the tulips as his background music, throwing flowers to the crowd and nobody would STILL give a rat's ass.

Just retire.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

That Andre trophy looks like it's made out of chocolate.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

SP103 said:


> Preacher E.
> Holy shit this is terrible. Renee young is like fuck my life I need a bottle of Drano and a syringe.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Big Show looking like Mr Clean if he let himself go.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

How long will they say that Big Show was the winner of the ATG Battle royal? How long did they do it for Cesaro?

I have a feeling they'll keep saying this until the summertime ends.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Reigns/Show
> 
> :lmao
> 
> Warning: This match might cause Cancer.


Or Aids


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

Nyall said:


> The WWE needs to have shows in cities like this more.. I've had enough of the smarks trying to hijack shows and making it about themselves..


This.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I rather NEW DAY be angry blacks than dancing blacks. They have a reason to be angry. Sellouts!


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan 1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Silent KEEL said:


> Why does Daniel Bryan never get a good timeslot on RAW?


Bryan may not even be on tonight at this point.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

i've never wanted someone to just die more in my life. sorry, harsh but i'm tired and disappointed we aren't getting good matches.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Boring geriatric giant vs a guy shoved down our throats that I am totally not behind as a main eventer. And its for like the 10000x oh boy.*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

kakashi101 said:


> LMAO Booker Twat and GayBL trying to pretend like Roidman Reigns actually held his own against Brock Lesnar when 90% of the match was Lesnar tossing him around like a rag doll. Jesus Christ


"GayBL" :maury


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Big Show vs Roman 

channel changed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

:StephenA2


----------



## Tavernicus (Aug 27, 2014)

Realistically, how can anyone finish Reigns now? 3 F5s, 10 suplex's and 2 Curbstomps, holy fuck.. dat Undertaker, Brock, Cena, Hogan, HHH, Rock, SCSA combined booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Guy LeDouche said:


> That Andre trophy looks like it's made out of chocolate.


Hence Big Show valuing it so much.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Okay, am I the only ones who think the Lucha Dragons are utterly and completely boring and suck ass?


I wouldn't put it pass WWE to be somehow poking fun at Lucha Underground with that tag team's name. 

and the way :jbl got excited about them only highlighted this.


sneaky WWE :vince


little do they realize, they fucked up letting Alberto El Patron go.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

No Wyatt, no Ziggler, No Bryan, no Ambrose....

SmackDown should be good.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Zico said:


> "GayBL" :maury


:bryanlol


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Okay, am I the only ones who think the Lucha Dragons are utterly and completely boring and suck ass?


They certainly need to watch footage from the Lucha guys during WCW's peak.

Rey, LaParka, Psychosis, etc. knew how to work a crowd.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Guy LeDouche said:


> That Andre trophy looks like it's made out of chocolate.


But you know it's not because Show would be posing to half a torso by now.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

witchblade000 said:


> Them women in the crowd are thirsty as fuck for Reigns.


He's the new Mike Awesome


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

This raw has been kind of boring


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

kakashi101 said:


> LMAO Booker Twat and GayBL trying to pretend like Roidman Reigns actually held his own against Brock Lesnar when 90% of the match was Lesnar tossing him around like a rag doll. Jesus Christ


How old are you? Bet me those lame phrases took you multiple hours to come up with..


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

So again I check in on the Raw thread at halftime of the game, and WWE is showing Reigns/Show at halftime 

uttahere


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I would change the channel, but it's 3am so I'm fairly limited in my choices.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Did anyone see Reigns face when he got flunked?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it sad that i want Reigns to somehow win along with Orton in some fuckery tonight just to save us from a potential Reigns vs Show match at Extreme Rules?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

LMAOOOOOOOOO


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

You know how Vince says that the crowds that booes Roman are a rare occurrence? Well, he's now wishing every crowd is Austin's crowd.


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

Lol at that face Reigns made after Big Show tossed him across the ring ... it was like "I'm hurt, but I still look good."


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

I feel sleepy


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Sometimes Saxton sounds like Tazz...this is not a compliment


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> Crowd seemingly okay with Roman tonight, he just smiled.


Yeah must be a relief to walk into a town like Austin and get a decent reaction on live TV.

Don't think it should be him vs Seth at ER. Chicago will not like him I don't think. It should be Randy vs Seth.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

yeahhhh, its the big slooowww! Im falling asleep here.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> I want to see Kalisto go solo. He's carrying the Lucha Dragons.


That's like saying I want to see Mercury go solo, he's carrying J&J.
Fuck outta here bruh


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

THIS IS SUCH A RIVETING MATCH!

Wow these two are absolute STARS!


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Glad to see the promising prospect the Big Show getting some well deserved exposure.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Zico said:


> Is Daniel Bryan even there tonight?


D-Bry runs Smackdown now, bruh. That might give me enough incentive to watch that show now!


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

"Roman Roman Roman Roman: oh music to my ears. Keep on chanting Austin TX. 

WWE in texas is whats best for businesses.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Avada Kedavra said:


> No Wyatt, no Ziggler, No Bryan, no Ambrose....
> 
> SmackDown should be good.


Wow, so nice to see this kind of optimism here! :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Who is more gassed?


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

how the fuck did he end up going into the barricade? LOL


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Nyall said:


> The WWE needs to have shows in cities like this more.. I've had enough of the smarks trying to hijack shows and making it about themselves..



Nope, the WWE needs to have shows in cities like this AND smark cities more. Because both are vocal, and that's what's the most important. There's nothing worse than a dead crowd.

I do prefer smarky crowds, but this one is way better than the silent type we were getting recently.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

I AM Glacier said:


> Big Show vs Roman
> 
> channel changed


TV off for me.:laugh:


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Zico said:


> "GayBL" :maury


Couldn't think of anything else =/


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Im actually enjoying seeing Big Show toss Reigns around like the teacher's pet he is.


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Who is more gassed?


 I'll put my money on Reigns.


----------



## barnesk9 (Oct 12, 2007)

Kennedyowns said:


> Roman can have a good match with someone who is good in the ring. Hes not going to look good facing The Big Show.
> 
> WWE is asking to get him boo'd with this booking.


That was my entire problem with his push, he just wrestled Big Show imagine if he'd have feuded with someone who could actually go and he could toss around and actually look strong


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Interesting....can't wait to see where they go with this after the Spear


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

MOTY right here. Crowd dead as fuck.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Avada Kedavra said:


> No Wyatt, no Ziggler, No Bryan, no Ambrose....
> 
> SmackDown should be good.


chances are they aren't working smackdown either cause of european tour, the first date is Wednesday and Ambrose is doing a signing during the day in Glasgow so they're probably already on his way, or are getting more time off before.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This is dreadful.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Phaedra said:


> i've never wanted someone to just die more in my life. sorry, harsh but i'm tired and disappointed we aren't getting good matches.


This guy used to get me to that point. 










oh and this guy.


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

:eli3 Dude the Big Show just used Romans finisher on him. That's bad ass :eli3


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Very dull match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

that irish whip defied the laws of physics


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

WWE slick putting this match on during half time of the NCAA title game.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

Pretty sure Bryan won't be wrestling this week after he got those stitches last Tuesday


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Interesting....can't wait to see where they go with this after the Spear


BIG SHOW REST HOLD!!!!!!!


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*


You need your ears checked sir . He is getting the odd cheer when he punches Show but there are zero people chanting his name going by watching this live.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst segment of the night by far.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*


More like a casual crowd. Put this dude on NY or Chicago.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Chrome said:


> WWE slick putting this match on during half time of the NCAA title game.


Why? Don't they WANT people to watch? Why not Rollins/Neville would actually KEEP people watching with the quick pacing &* ACTUAL wrestling.


----------



## WhyMe123 (Apr 8, 2013)

Vince loves crowds like this, the skinny jean wearing metro's along with teenie boppers and soccer moms in the audience.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Redzero said:


> More like a casual crowd. Put this dude on NY or Chicago.


*
More like casuals are the majority. If you have to wait for a smark city, then your argument against him being over is invalid.*


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

So you guys think they'll officially announce Reigns and Ryback vs Kane and Show for Extreme Rules tonight?


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Lifeless raw tonight. Bad booking out the ass!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This marathon match is continuing.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

You guys are going to be singing Big Show's praises when he dies from a heart attack in 6 years.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Interesting....can't wait to see where they go with this after the Spear


another rest spot probably


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> They certainly need to watch footage from the Lucha guys during WCW's peak.
> 
> Rey, *LaParka*, Psychosis, etc. knew how to work a crowd.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*


"Order restored" :maury 
Please stop fooling yourself, he's booed more often than he's cheered.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WhyMe123 said:


> Vince loves crowds like this, the skinny jean wearing metro's along with teenie boppers and soccer moms in the audience.


Dont forget about the kids that will eat everything that Vince serves them.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why doesn't Big Show just spam KO punches?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

God Naomi is shit in the ring.

"Feed me more through a straw." :lol

:jbl


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*


Vince is probably backstage like,


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> More like casuals are the majority. If you have to wait for a smark city, then your argument against him being over is invalid.*


He's still an average/below average talent, no matter who cheers/doesn't cheer him. Even Ryback is better. 

This match is terrible.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

They wonder why NXT is drawing chants during RAW. Look at this match. It's the slow leading the blind here. And they've DONE this match like 5 times in the last few months. And what's the result every time? A dead crowd, terrible match, and no one caring. So why oh why do you keep doing it? 

And why the fuck are they spending so much time putting the Big Show over? The greatest "GIANT" in history? Pose in front of your statue. The announcers listing his career accomplishments since the 90s. What the fuck? The crowd knows. He's been around forever. And he sucked back then too. He's the best possible example of size not mattering when it comes to money these days, since with all of his pushes and attempts at being this larger than life superstar, he never drew a dime.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Just make it end. Please make it end.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Was Roman supposed to roll out???? Big Show seemed surprised! :ti


----------



## CasualUKFan (Nov 24, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> You need your ears checked sir . He is getting the odd cheer when he punches Show but there are zero people chanting his name going by watching this live.



Disagree. I think you need your hearing checked mate. There no way near Daniel Bryan levels or whatever, but the crowd dos briefly chant "Roman" before the spear by big show and he came out to a reasonable cheer. However still nothing too impressive.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Pacmanboi said:


> WHY DOES REIGN STILL HAVE THE SHIELD'S MUSIC?


Yeah, but it's a remix.

The Rock had a remix of the Nation of Domination's 2nd theme. Every theme he's had since then was essentially a remix of The Nation's 2nd theme.


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

This match is a hell of a lot better than their previous encounters. Granted, that bar was only set ankle high, I've been entertained thus far.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Vader did that way better and would actually connect with it.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

This isn't making Roman look strong, wtf!


----------



## Shaddw (Jul 26, 2011)

Just got home. Who is this annoying new announcer?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you believe we have another Reigns match after this?


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is Ryback in the running for the belt? (I missed the beginning of Raw)


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> I wouldn't put it pass WWE to be somehow poking fun at Lucha Underground with that tag team's name.
> 
> little do they realize, they fucked up letting Alberto El Patron go.


Wouldn't put it past time really; seems like a thing they'd do.

As for Del Rio, he was always a good talent ring wise; it'd be really nice to still have him around.



ironcladd1 said:


> They certainly need to watch footage from the Lucha guys during WCW's peak.
> 
> Rey, LaParka, Psychosis, etc. knew how to work a crowd.


Exactly, they just seem like bad bland ripoffs of more talented Luchadors; with no ability to really work a crowd either.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

No Booker he's NOT a winner didn't you watch WrestleMania? 

*#WWELogic #MakeRomanlookSTRONG*


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

Solf said:


> Nope, the WWE needs to have shows in cities like this AND smark cities more. Because both are vocal, and that's what's the most important. There's nothing worse than a dead crowd.
> 
> I do prefer smarky crowds, but this one is way better than the silent type we were getting recently.


If the smark cities knew how to behave, or show restraint, I'd have no problem with them but they don't.. Like the first time CM Punk got chanted, it was cool. Sticking it to the man, but a year later of the same old shit and, it's annoying AF, not cool or edgy, its just annoying.. And that can be repeated for pretty much every other chant they do now.. 

They don't even seem like they're having fun, just paying their money to be assholes.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

Roman Reigns VS Big Show "Once in a Lifetime"


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Crowd is going mild!!!! Has anyone actually died from boredom during a Big Slow match yet?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Roman Reigns wrestles nothing but 2005 John Cena matches


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Universal cheers for Reigns along with Roman chants. Order has been restored. Believe That :reigns2*






Redzero said:


> More like a casual crowd. Put this dude on NY or Chicago.


Lol he's trolling you dude, hence the Wink gif.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

bjnelson19705 said:


> TV off for me.:laugh:


:maury


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

I just turned RAW on and then immediately remembered why I wasn't watching before...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*STUNNER!*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Worst match of the year right there. Selling one second, goes into his finishing sequence the very next.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

......And thank god that's over.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

The New Fat Chick Thriller Roman Reigns


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

damn, they just made the superman punch look really weak.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Reigns seems really happy with the crowd tonight. Finally they don't shit on him.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

woot woot Roman! The crowd is on their feet!!


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

Running hug out of nowhere.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

What DA fuck did I just hear? Are there literally goats in the crowd 2nite.....

:jbl "He's cocked and loaded?"

WAY TOO MUCH infor for a supposed "family show" *#WWELogic*


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Lol he's trolling you dude, hence the Wink gif.


No he's not. That's the sad part.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Gotta love this watered down Cena "never stop fighting/never give up" thing they're doing with Reigns.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Your next WWE Champion, everyone. LOL


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

This dude is so limited. It's disgusting.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Commentary has been a lot better without Cole. For some reason JBL is not rambling on but talking about the match 90% of the time rather than 10% .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That match was replete with no-selling.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Shit show match over, thank you based ramen.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Terrible match. But then again, didn't expect much.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> Why doesn't Big Show just spam KO punches?


I've often wondered this myself, Kayfabe it's a very deadly move and wins him almost every match and it's extremely easy to set up. Logically he makes no sense for him to wait so long into a match before attempting it.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

So regins looks like he just entered the match not even selling anything I'm guessing randy and Ryback have a singles match while Roman takes a nap and an oxygen tank


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Holy Shit! Reigns just beat the winner of the Andre the Giant battle royal!? WOW! HE LOOKS SO STRONG!


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Big Show ain't exactly Lesnar in there. Nice performance Roman you slept walked through 95% of the match.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

lol first he's like ohhh i'm hurt but seconds later he's jumping around the ring like a little girl


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*ROMAN REIGNS IS AWESOME!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Lol he's trolling you dude, hence the Wink gif.


*Not trolling. Reigns always got positive reactions before the RTWM. People just chose to ignore it because it didn't benefit their arguments.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Got to make Reigns look strong. fpalm


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Whens the last time anyone landed a damn chokeslam without someone just kicking out of it? :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Why book him against Show? That did not benefit Reigns one bit.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Running hug from Reigns. Must be watching old Edge matches


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

I like how they still use the diva's for stupid skits like this


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow this fucking jag-off flashing Jeff Hardy hand gestures now.

What an unoriginal twaat


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Cameron's ratchet ass:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Why'd they yell Kane's name like that?* :lmao


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Damn Cameron's laugh is soul-hurting.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Kane the pimp. Get in there son!


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

FUCK OFF CAMERON!!!!!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, that cleavage, Natalya...


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Is it Kane's birthday or is Dunn on drugs again?

*#GiveDivasaChance....2getintoYOURpants*


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Not trolling. Reigns always got positive reactions before the RTWM. People just chose to ignore it because it didn't benefit their arguments.*


Says the Reigns mark.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy Fuck... Nattie's tits


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Tits. :homer


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

God damn, watching Reigns brings me so many awful flash backs of the rise of SuperCena after he was drafted to Raw.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

They want the 3 foot long D :curry2


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Kane slaying that poosay


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Okay.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Theses divas are confusing him with Jacob Goodnight and his impressive anatomy.


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

god big slow...WWE making reigns look like shat too


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why is Cameron on TV?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

All these ****** looking chicks on the tv at the same time. Yuck.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

is kane aware that his hairline looks that way


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Five people talking to the invisible camera man.

I fucking hate this shit. TURN YOUR BODY AWAY FROM THE CAMERA. YOU LOOK FAKE AS HELL. Especially when it's over 5 people.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Anyone entertained by Show vs Reigns matches have the mental capacity of being entertained by the jingling of keys in front of their faces.

*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Why did it take so many Superman punches to keep him on his feet? He has took him down with 1 often before in the whole my punch is better than yours thing they had going on back then.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

Hey it's Woody Woodpecker!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Summer Rae wanting Kane's Little Jimmy so damn bad. :chlol


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

There's no hope for the NXT women when they come up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Would Cameron even know the rules of a battle Royal? This is the women who just a few months ago tried to pin Naomi whilst lying belly down.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Agree with Kane. That shit gave me a headache as well.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

That segment was beyond awful.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nattie and Foxy look like straight up trannys tonight.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Show is seriously SO terrible. That ending sequence was just awful, so telegraphed and phony. And the bastardization of the Spear continues. No one should be getting pinned by that.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Even Kane can't stand up to horrid woman screeching.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

When did Kane get neutered? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Cameron wanting a divas battle royal.










Sure, let's make the division worse you stupid bitch.

Fire her, do it now.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

A divas battle royal.

I hope you #givedivasachance people are happy. You've brought this on us.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Got 0 interest in a Cena/Jericho podcast. That's just a competition of who can kiss Vince's ass better.


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Natalya's tits though...... That voice ruins it though.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> All these ****** looking chicks on the tv at the same time. Yuck.


LOL, some of you shitposters on here really confuse me.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Just put the Divas division out of it's misery please. My god it's terrible right now.*


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Fuck you Austin, corporate shill is JERICHOOOOOOO!


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Jericho is not going to go in on Cena during the podcast., Austin when in on Vince & Triple H


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Cameron's ratchet ass:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Cameron wanting a divas battle royal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a week after Mania and we're back into mediocrity. :lol


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Anyone entertained by Show vs Reigns matches have the mental capacity of being entertained by the jingling of keys in front of their faces.
> 
> *


HEY. 

Don't your DARE insult jingling keys. 

That shit was the bees knees when I was 1 year old.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Cameron. Give that diva a chance to shut her fuckin mouth!!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> A divas battle royal.
> 
> I hope you #givedivasachance people are happy. You've brought this on us.


Be careful what you ask for, right? They wanted it, they got it. Hope they're happy now.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Cameron should get fired for that fucking laugh alone.

ruined the mood I was trying to get going, had other plans for the next hour other than Raw lol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Shame us


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Batz said:


> Just a week after Mania and we're back into mediocrity. :lol


Is anybody really surprised? Next week should be better with dat London crowd.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Certified bird.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I legit LOLed at "get outta my office, please!"


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

Any chance Charlotte shows up and wrecks shop in that jobber royal? Otherwise, I don't see the point.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why did AJ Lee have to retire...


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Zico said:


> Would Cameron even know the rules of a battle Royal? This is the women who just a few months ago tried to pin Naomi whilst lying belly down.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

the jericho podcast will probably be the beginning of the cena heel turn.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Be careful what you ask for, right? They wanted it, they got it. Hope they're happy now.


What people wanted was for the Divas division to be given more effort in their story-lines, not just showcase the division in pointless tag-team and battle royale matches. 


Whatever, Vince gonna Vince.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

shutupchico said:


> the jericho podcast will probably be the beginning of the cena heel turn.


Let's hope so!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why did AJ Lee have to retire...


because shes goin to UFC thats why!


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> A divas battle royal.
> 
> I hope you #givedivasachance people are happy. You've brought this on us.


This is not giving divas a chance. This is the same terrible booking as before and the segment featured some awful performers. Probably 80% of Divas title shots are decided in a battle royale...


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> A divas battle royal.
> 
> I hope you #givedivasachance people are happy. You've brought this on us.


It will only be like 2 minute of botches and then a dodgy finish. 
Don't worry about it.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can't wait for all the (Vince approved) soft balls thrown at Cena on the podcast tonight

"So John, would you consider yourself the greatest ever WWE champ or just the best ever?"


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Austin, Texas loves Reigns lol.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Wouldn't mind tuning in for a podcast with Cena if Austin were the one hosting it. We're obviously not going to get any provocative questions with Jericho tonight.... It'll probably be half kayfabe anyway


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

SpeedStick said:


> Jericho is not going to go in on Cena during the podcast., Austin when in on Vince & Triple H


Of course not.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585179824848678912


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice of them announcing the Divas Battle Royal next week. Now we know when we take our pissbreaks.


----------



## Phillies3:16 (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh. My. Fuck. That was cringe. Fuck off reigns.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude is about to fist. :reigns


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

was that his first live "promo" in about a month?


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

U LUK STUPID


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

This should be interesting


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I think he's gonna fist big show


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

God i hate roman

He'll never get over cuz all the broads cheer him, so it's natural for us dudes to boo the fuk out of him to make hi look bad.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm digging Sheamus's new theme.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*DAT HEEL SHEAMUS!*


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

New Sheamus entrance. HOLY SHIT!!!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena is boring. What could Jericho ask him that hasnt been asked a 1000 times? Are you going to turn heel? I don't care at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Reigns trying to impress babygurl by cocking that fist.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Well the Divas are back to mediocrity, why am I not surprised? Vince gonna Vince *cries*....


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Renee looking at Roman like she got second thoughts about choosing Dean. (Roman being married don't mean shit either)


Paige and Fella must be best friends.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Batz said:


> What people wanted was for the Divas division to be given more effort in their story-lines, not just showcase the division in pointless tag-team and battle royale matches.
> 
> 
> Whatever, Vince gonna Vince.


They should know that this shit is what they were gonna get, though. They can't book the guys well, they're going to book the women well?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Fella's new theme is fucking bad arse


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Man that crowd is drinking the Kool-aids. Full of marks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

A-C-P said:


> So again I check in on the Raw thread at halftime of the game, and WWE is showing Reigns/Show at halftime
> 
> uttahere


Outside of popping in for Neville/Rollins, my timing has sucked. Hit the end of that women's botch fest then Reigns/Show. At least i've skipped most of this laughable show. So there's that. Maybe Raw is no longer part of my wrestling addiction. Thank god... it's like bad acid trip.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Chrome said:


> Is anybody really surprised? Next week should be better with dat London crowd.


Crowd is just fine. It's the product that yet again is unbearable to sit through. Coming off the biggest show of the year, you'd think they'd have a better idea on how to put on an entertaining show.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Diggin the new Sheamus music


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Kronke said:


> Any chance Charlotte shows up and wrecks shop in that jobber royal? Otherwise, I don't see the point.


*This x 100.*


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

If he is the fighting warrior how come he didn't come out and challenge Cena last week or this week?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Sheamus should get rid of the mohawk and have his hair like Ragnar from Vikings


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

New Sheamus entrance is pretty good. Ascension style. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## Boba Fett (Jul 9, 2013)

Oh look, it's Triple H's weight lifting, wank waffle butt buddy.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That theme is a thing of beauty :banderas

Makes me like Sheamus....a little


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I love this new Sheamus. He's so much better as a heel.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Continuum said:


> because shes goin to UFC thats why!


The lightest womens division the UFC has is 115 and those girls cut like 15 lbs to make that weight. AJ probably doesn't walk around at 115.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Now we have the result of an unholy mating between Yosemite Sam and Johnny Rotten of the Sex Pistols.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

He needs to get rid of Fella! Can't take him seriously.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

YOU LOOK STOOPID M8


----------



## ToddsAutographs (Aug 24, 2012)

Nice fucking theme for Sheamus. They should've put him doing his 10 chops on Titantron to the drum beat though


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Man that crowd is drinking the Kool-aids. Full of marks.


or they have a different opinion than yours...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*I could be playing PS4 or watching some anime but I insist on torturing myself with this garbage.*


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sheamus about to bury all these vanilla midgets :banderas


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

"You look stupid!" chants. :lol


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Holy shit that theme moments in is glorious.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

Reigns cocking his fist is the stupidest shit...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Heel Sheamus > Roman, Show, Kane, Ryback, Cena, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Headliner said:


> Renee looking at Roman like she got second thoughts about choosing Dean. (Roman being married don't mean shit either)
> 
> 
> Paige and Fella must be best friends.


Yeah but Dean's the type to put her cat's head on her dashboard as a warning so she isn't leaving anytime soon.


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Rick Rude reference lol.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The vanilla midget killer, Sheamus.

He'll never shed those you look stupid chants :ha


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I could be playing PS4 or watching some anime but I insist on torturing myself with this garbage.*


But anime is even worse


----------



## dylster88 (Apr 2, 2012)

William Regal, the "Real Man's Man" should come out


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

This crowds so bipolar


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"Underdogs"


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

Silas Young?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

shhhh, the grownups are speaking now 


That's actually a smart way to shut up the cheerleader audience.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Let's hope so!


jericho doesn't like doing anything wwe related unless it serves a real purpose. hopefully he'll give cena a new perspective on things. could be the best angle since his heel turn on hbk. probably not, but yea, we can hope.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Sheamus is the real deal. He should be in the WWE title picture. He's much too good for the IC and US.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Sheamus has become the spokesperson for the Anti-Small Guys Brigade of the IWC.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

This guys talking about looking like a real man...with no body hair and a ginger beard and mohawk LOL


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

OOOOOOOOOOO MIZARK


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

HENRY!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly I think this is a great new transition for Sheamus. Great heel theme/look.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Grown man? That's not how I imagine a grown man would look like.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

MARK HENRY HELL YEA


----------



## I AM Glacier (Sep 7, 2014)

Sheamus is dog shit


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *I could be playing PS4 or watching some anime but I insist on torturing myself with this garbage.*


And just like WWE both video games and Anime are going to shit.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

marks gonna get his ass kicked


----------



## SHIELD Agent (Mar 18, 2015)

Here's where one of you little ******* will go on about how Sheamus had HEAT WITH THE OFFICE over Bryan bleeding.

Fuck you people lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I think WWE is ok with blood now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'There aren't many people my size.'

And thank fuck for that.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

Sheamus calling Ziggler & Bryan lil guys


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Henry/Sheamus...

this show is horrific :shaq


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

3 hours later...


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

399 lbs.... Just say 400, dude


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Mark Henry defender of vanilla midgets worldwide!


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

Someone should remind Sheamus' character about Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

Milk and Chocolate match.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

sheamus is a terrible heel. doesn't have the look, actions, or sound of one.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

Woahh, Mark looks like he's slimmed down abit


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Henry about to job.:sad:


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Loving these Sheamus promos :lmao

Wonder who wrote them? :vince :trips


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Of all people to have to job why one of my top 5.. I just know Henry is going to get clobbered.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Holy shit, Henry is under 400 pounds?

Good for him!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

did I just pop for Mark Henry? lmao.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Look, its the world's strongest jobber.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Mark's got that "This is just a paycheck" look on his face.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

Nickop said:


> And just like WWE both video games and Anime are going to shit.



Just the anime part - find better games.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

We not gonna get any Barrett or Bryan tonight?


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

The_It_Factor said:


> 399 lbs.... Just say 400, dude


he's sensitive about his weight


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

So Sheamus' logic, he doesn't go after Bryan's title? That makes him look like a dumb dumb.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

EBONY AND IVORY


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Greatest giant of all time? Keep dreaming, Big Shit.

Reigns the GEEK. :reigns


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*MARK U DID IT. CONGRATULATIONS YOU EARNED IT.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Henry's gonna get his ass kicked


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Meh, kind of a generic heel character for Seamus. Thought they might come up with something different.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

I thought he was facing Ziggler.









Saw this match quite a bit 2 years ago, not real interested in it now.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

The whitest guy on the roster against the blackest :lmao


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Love this Sheamus.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

shutupchico said:


> sheamus is a terrible heel. doesn't have the look, actions, or sound of one.


He was an even worse face though so I guess I'll settle for this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> They should know that this shit is what they were gonna get, though. They can't book the guys well, they're going to book the women well?


With 30 writers you'd think they could do something, anything... :lol


I remember when Bryan Alvarez contacted WWE after the Royal Rumble and asked about why they didn't just let Daniel Bryan sit out the Rumble if they knew that people wouldn't take kindly to him not winning it, and they responded with, "Yeah, we didn't think about that."

How do you have 30 writers, plus Vince/HHH/Stephanie all be so clueless and out of touch? Every single story-line has no substance or legitimate build, it's just thrown out there and nothing but nonsense ensues while thousands in attendance don't have a clue how to respond.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *MARK U DID IT. CONGRATULATIONS YOU EARNED IT.*


:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Certified bird.


Haha.

I forgot LL made a song about ratchet chicks :lol








-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Forgot RAW was on, looks like a boring show.

Eh, I'm going to skip this and the podcast and watch the highlights tomorrow.
Enjoy the show, everybody.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Dolph. No Ambrose. No Bryan.

Sheamus vs Henry.

Show vs Roman.

Ryback in the main event.

:vince5


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

Beaker on Roids vs The World's Strongest CHUD...instant excitement.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

The difference in skin colour is incredible. 

That's all I can say about this match.


----------



## Lord Humongous (Feb 2, 2014)

KuritaDavion said:


> Mark's got that "This is just a paycheck" look on his face.


Yep. Somebody gonna get their check cashed.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Can't take Sheamus serious with that fukin joke of a Lisp


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MANIC_ said:


> The whitest guy on the roster against the blackest :lmao


:bryanlol what a fucking random thing to say


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Show and Kane should have a Henry like-role. Show up every few weeks randomly. Would make them less infuriating when they aren't hogging a full hour of the show.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)




----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

henry didnt like that chest slap


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This match is like watching a real-life Oreo missing one side.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

HE DIDN'T SAY "ARE YOU NOT SPORTS ENTERTAINED", GOD DAMNIT CHAE MOOSE YOU FUCKER.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Sheamus = So much better as a heel.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Sheamus should be feuding with Reigns


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sheamus in New Japan would be nice.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Henry jobs to Sheamus. But this is good, Sheamus deserves the momentum.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Dolph. No Ambrose. No Bryan.
> 
> Sheamus vs Henry.
> 
> ...


as I said, if they are not going to have these guys on the show, have a fucking disclaimer.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

That match was a disaster.


----------



## That Red (Jan 11, 2014)

Did booker just call sheamus a Viking?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Ugh. Harper and Henry both directionless and losing to Seamus and Ryback. Should be the other way around.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

30 minutes until Cena's interview - the real main event :lol


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

There was a number of blown spots in that match. Yeah, Henry legitimately is just there for the paycheck at this point :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Sheamus' new theme is so boss. Leagues better than Lobster Head. And I love the "FEEELLLAAA!!!" he does during his intro, too.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

King Gimp said:


> Forgot RAW was on, looks like a boring show.
> 
> Eh, I'm going to skip this and the podcast and watch the highlights tomorrow.
> Enjoy the show, everybody.


It's one of those "holy hell this is one of the worst RAWs in a while" type shows tonight.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

MANIC_ said:


> The whitest guy on the roster against the blackest :lmao


Haha, Titus would probably have something to say about that but yeah he is even more of a jobber than Henry.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

MrJT said:


> God i hate roman
> 
> He'll never get over cuz all the broads cheer him, so it's natural for us dudes to boo the fuk out of him to make hi look bad.


If all the broads cheer him then that means he's over. He won't be over the day that everyone stops giving a f^ck about him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Expected Dolph to run in there.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Bryan not even on RAW? Why the fuck am I watching? Ugh


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This show has truly been a mess.

Let's hope for an improvement next week.

No Brock, no Bryan, no Ziggler, no Ambrose, no Wyatt and we've managed to find a commentator worse than Michael Cole. Nice work Vince (Y)


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

How underwhelming. No storyline development whatsoever.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

HOLY SHIT ARE YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT RONDAY ROUSEY AT MANIA!??!?

Who fucking cares!?!?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No Dolph. No Ambrose. No Bryan.
> 
> Sheamus vs Henry.
> 
> ...



This show is a fucking chore at this point.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *MARK U DID IT. CONGRATULATIONS YOU EARNED IT.*


:lmao :clap


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

IMO that was the best segment of WrestleMania 31. The Rock & Rhonda Rousey vs HHH & Steph


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

TERRASTAR18 said:


> or they have a different opinion than yours...


Seriously dude, look at these guys compared to last week. 

Last week you had people passionate about the craft of pro wrestling, people that didn't give a shit to eat what the company was giving them. 

This week the crowd react like mentally-challenged children. These are people that pops for Michael Bay movies. :grin2:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Like the Phoeeeeeeeeeeeeenix we,

will riiiiiiiise

Aaaaooooooooooooh

Badum badum badum tss


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

IDONTSHIV said:


> Expected Dolph to run in there.


What? That would make too much sense! :vince3


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hey did Miz/Mizdow have their match yet?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

No Bryan or Barrett? Are they taking a break before the UK tour?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Vince is loving this show. Keeping the 3 crowd favs off the show. Displaying the 'big boys'.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm guessing some sort of non-finish and they all get a shot? Or just Reigns and Orton?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Where are the hot angles that are suppose to follow after mania? It's like nothing is happening on this show except for a hinted New Day heel turn.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

I wonder if HHH will put over The Rock next year? Hard to say who would actually win tbh.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That London crowd will be a stark contrast to tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Headliner said:


> Renee looking at Roman like she got second thoughts about choosing Dean. (Roman being married don't mean shit either).


----------



## StraightYesSociety (Apr 4, 2014)

Big Dog said:


> No Bryan or Barrett? Are they taking a break before the UK tour?


WWE App apparently BNB vs DB at ER


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Haydosgooner said:


> I wonder if HHH will put over The Rock next year? Hard to say who would actually win tbh.


I think things are on the works for HHH/Steph vs Rock/Rousey at Mania

Also, pretty sure Taker will face Sting and retire in his home state Mania

Really, looks like WM31 was one big commercial for WM 32


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

I hate this shit. Why do I watch it? I've like convinced myself I don't want to miss anything good, but fuck all that happens often


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

Frost99 said:


> Hey did Miz/Mizdow have their match yet?


I assume im late with my answer as always but no ,they didnt


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


Ambrose had his head down while Roman serenaded his girl. Dean lost.:mj2


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Ham and Egger said:


> Where are the hot angles that are suppose to follow after mania? It's like nothing is happening on this show except for a hinted New Day heel turn.


cena vs rusev


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

BRAY WYATT


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This is like that House show you thought was going to be the one with Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt but turned out to be that Cena, Reigns, Big Show one.


----------



## kakashi101 (Mar 17, 2012)

Irrelevant Wyatt


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Bray Wyatt calling out BO DALLAS?*


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This is probably the low standard of product we'll be getting up until they start building for SummerSlam which will be July/August. :allen

Wyatt probably talking to Reigns.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Someone needs to tell Wyatt his rhetoric don't mean shit cause he loses every feud he's in.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This is like that House show you thought was going to be the one with Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler and Wyatt but turned out to be that Cena, Reigns, Big Show one.


:lol this


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Does every commercial nowadays have to have Indian flute music?


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> HOLY SHIT ARE YOU STILL TALKING ABOUT RONDAY ROUSEY AT MANIA!??!?
> 
> Who fucking cares!?!?


Well, everyone except you.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Hey, Hillbilly Fatboy. You lost to Taker. How are you the new face of fear?


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Great...

A Wyatt/Reigns feud.. Just what Bray needs, to job to the fucking golden boy.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Wyatt going to cost Reigns?


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

He's still going with the New Face of Fear? After he just lost to Taker...?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

ryback is still concussed


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Renee, I want to ravage you so badly.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Who's he talking about? I just walked back in from the kitchen.

... He lost. How is he the new face of fear?


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

That didn't really work, because they had Taker beat him.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Bray is talking about Sting.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So Bray is the new face of fear...even though he lost to Undertaker.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Renee wants to feel how big the big guy is.


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Doesn't even matter if Brey loses matches, they are just going to throw him in more feuds like nothing ever happened.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*LOL DO I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION NOW? CM PUNK CONFIRMED. xD*


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Zico said:


> This is probably the low standard of product we'll be getting up until they start building for SummerSlam which will be July/August. :allen
> 
> Wyatt probably talking to Reigns.


You can pretty much skip the next few months and not miss a beat of the product.


We better get Brock Lesnar in an Elimination Chamber.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Feed me more Lines!


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Yea Bray, let's not acknowledge you got your ass kicked by the Undertaker.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Santa Snoth said:


> Someone needs to tell Wyatt his rhetoric don't mean shit cause he loses every feud he's in.


He won the feud with Ambrose...


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

what the fuck is Bray Wyatt talking about?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Bray Wyatt calling out BO DALLAS?*


That would be awesome! :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I hope Wyatt ambushes Reigns so Reigns can get rid of him once and for all. This gimmick is a failure. Pack it up.*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Bray was talking to Reigns.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

Kayfabe wise, why the fuck is Ryback on the main event?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I want to put my penis in Renee's vagina.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't believe some of you are content with this song being associated with Smackdown. 


This type music should have nothing to do with wrestling. 







There is no reason that they moved from this theme:


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

The GAOT Miz .


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

This shit angle has went on for way too long, they finally have a match and it happens on Raw? 
This fucking company.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Legit BOSS said:


> *I hope Wyatt ambushes Reigns so he can get rid of him once and for all. This gimmick is a failure. Pack it up.*


The Reigns mark thinking Wyatt's gimmick is the failure. Priceless.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Where the fuck is ambrose and bryan


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WOW! Look at how GREAT Bray looks now that he was in a feud with the Undertaker! THAT RUB!

:mark:

:ti


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585269911989035008


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ANOTHER FUCKING COMMERCIAL AFTER 5 MINUTES OF COMMERCIALS!


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Ryback's character sucks so damn much. 

Stop saying Feed Me More, God Damn Geek. It doesn't mean shit.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I desperately want Bray to start straight up attacking the Authority.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Bray ut

It's gotten to the point I'm outright annoyed by his presence. GTFO.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Soo Wyatt's gonna interfere and cost Reigns the match? Reigns/Wyatt at Extreme Rules.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

Also, do people on here realize that Reigns lost at Mania? He isn't the champion. Those plans got nixed. He's not even in the title picture.

Why is every other post about "making Reigns look strong" and referring to his "super push"? 

So much for the, "I don't hate Reigns because everyone else does, I hate Reigns because he's not ready and they're about to make him beat Brock and hold the title for a year" stuff.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

TNA is Here said:


> Seriously dude, look at these guys compared to last week.
> 
> Last week you had people passionate about the craft of pro wrestling, people that didn't give a shit to eat what the company was giving them.
> 
> This week the crowd react like mentally-challenged children. These are people that pops for Michael Bay movies. :grin2:


It's a Swag crowd.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the fuck is Ryback in the main event?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

so Bryan or Reigns being targeted now... great another one he won't win, just fucking stop it and turn Wyatt into The Authority's adversary.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

...


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz > Mizdow. I wish The Miz would be main event still. *


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> He won the feud with Ambrose...


Don't remind me


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Push_Miz said:


> The GAOT Miz .


That's about right for a Miz fan.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Santa Snoth said:


> Someone needs to tell Wyatt his rhetoric don't mean shit cause he loses every feud he's in.


----------



## The Cowboy!! (Aug 18, 2012)

I'd love to hear 'Hallelujah' when the ads are done, it's entertaining but Mizdow is no Sandow.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Bray can't be taken seriously anymore lol


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Trifektah said:


> I want to put my penis in Renee's vagina.


I second that statement! I miss her long hair though.


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

God this RAW has been complete shit outside of Neville, Rollins and Paige.


----------



## OG Dwayne Johnson (Mar 28, 2015)

This thread has been more entertaining than Raw itself


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

McCringleberry said:


> Of course not.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/585179824848678912


Vince Upset with Austin Over Questions Asked During Recent Podcast

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...upset-with-steve-austin-over-questions-asked/


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

This is incredibly boring.

And I haven't been bored (maybe a little) by Raw in a long, long time.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Bray is awesome.. I just wish he could succeed on a different gimmick because his current one is getting old.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> what the fuck is Bray Wyatt talking about?


CM Punk apparently. "Do I have your attention now" no you don't, you ripped off an over phrase and you're still irrelevant.

ut


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

If Wyatt feuds with Reigns, then it is 100% clear that Reigns will definitely be winning this feud.


----------



## Cesaro Section (Sep 7, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Not trolling. Reigns always got positive reactions before the RTWM. People just chose to ignore it because it didn't benefit their arguments.*


Lol not gonna it totally seemed like a a troll post. You know your one of my favorite posters, but really "Order Restored?" After getting majority boo's in nearly every arena for at least 2 months, I'd need alot more consistent reactions before I'd go that far.

Especially when you consider the unusually large portion of children and families tonight due the NCAA Championship. But It's def nice to see progress. Let's hope next week's RAW this keeps up, and he begins his journey back, the right way.

I just hope they drop the corny lines, and god-mode booking, or I fear all the progress will be for naught.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Avengers promo was the highlight of the night!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Headliner said:


> Renee looking at Roman like she got second thoughts about choosing Dean. (Roman being married don't mean shit either).


Nah. She looked at Ryback the same way and he looks like a dog turning 30.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

MrJT said:


> Feed me more Lines!


:lmao


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

It isn't his fault, but Wyatt's shit makes zero sense. Call someone out, lose, never mention it again, repeat.


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

Sandow needs a solo run now


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

I could write better storylines for Bray Wyatt if I was in a fucking coma.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why the fuck is Ryback in the main event?


To take the pin


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Phaedra said:


> so Bryan or Reigns being targeted now... great another one he won't win, just fucking stop it and turn Wyatt into The Authority's adversary.


*I am on board with this. Wyatt is the best character in the company. He needs something he can run with and get a big rub from for once, hes gonna end up being screwed over and Vince wondering "what went wrong" lol. Like always with good talent.*


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Arcade said:


> If Wyatt feuds with Reigns, then it is 100% clear that Reigns will definitely be winning this feud.


Well Reigns has to do something and it can't be more matches with The Big Show. Doesn't help that Wyatt comes off as a loser after begging for a match just to get beat.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Ryback has no crowd reaction.


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

"ladies and gentleman please welcome ________" then has a retarded look on her face when the interview is over...

Renee Young in a nutshell


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Change his name back to Sandow. He is no longer Miz' lacky.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Its strange to think Vince remotely likes Bray or Ambrose the way he treats these two >.<. It is depressing and i hope Bray does not go near he abomination that is Reigns right now because if they want to keep him credible he will need some kind of big win which i do not want to be Bray. Bray just like Ambrose needs to do or win something big soon.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

I missed what Wyatt said? What happened?


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Also, do people on here realize that Reigns lost at Mania? He isn't the champion. Those plans got nixed. He's not even in the title picture.
> 
> Why is every other post about "making Reigns look strong" and referring to his "super push"?
> 
> So much for the, "I don't hate Reigns because everyone else does, I hate Reigns because he's not ready and they're about to make him beat Brock and hold the title for a year" stuff.


Well for starters, because the commentary team has a collective orgasm every time his name comes up. They are actually trying to sell the idea Roman nearly beat Brock at Mania. It's lunacy.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

Again this song :-S


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

this is a long entrance


----------



## TERRASTAR18 (May 6, 2013)

TNA is Here said:


> Seriously dude, look at these guys compared to last week.
> 
> Last week you had people passionate about the craft of pro wrestling, people that didn't give a shit to eat what the company was giving them.
> 
> This week the crowd react like mentally-challenged children. These are people that pops for Michael Bay movies. :grin2:


that crowd was annoying and egotistical...did any of the stuff they did push the product foward? they hijacked the show and mind you last year's crowd was great, this one was just over the top.
this week's crowd isn't perfect but i still feel like they are closer to a more reasonable crowd.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Excited for this one!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

SpeedStick said:


> Vince Upset with Austin Over Questions Asked During Recent Podcast
> 
> http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...upset-with-steve-austin-over-questions-asked/


Seeing Jericho is WWE's bitch these days, expect a boring podcast with shit we already knew and Jericho praising Cena's ass.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Will Mizdow actually ever revert back to Sandow? Why the hell has he still got the Miz gimmick despite the fact he's no longer with him?


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Please let Sandow get his name and theme back when this is finished.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

And the crowd goes mild...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Cesaro Section said:


> Lol not gonna it totally seemed like a a troll post. You know your one of my favorite posters, but really "Order Restored?" After getting majority boo's in nearly every arena for at least 2 months, I'd need alot more consistent reactions before I'd go that far.


*Reigns only got heavily booed after Fast Lane. Before that point, he was dividing crowds and even got Bryan booed for stating he's a better wrestler than Reigns, which is a :fact. The crowd had his back, then WWE gave him the most awful booking during the most crucial time of the season in front of the most hardcore fans. It's no shock he got booed, and will likely get a divided reaction in England since a lot of those fans are hardcore too. Reigns always gets positive receptions in front of casual crowds, which are the majority.*


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn, that one girl was screaming loud for Sandow


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Whattt


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

They botched this moment...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bray and Ambrose need to win MitB and Rumble.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Mizdow will change back to Damien Sandow soon, its not going to be overnight.

Not a lot of time left for this triple threat...


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

They really don't know how to create feuds anymore, Mizdow has been treated for shit for months by Miz and now they have their match at a boring Raw.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Live sex with Dean and Renee on RAW would be the best main event segment ever.*


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Mizdow noselled the shit out of the first boot.


----------



## Kronke (Apr 9, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Ryback has no crowd reaction.


Probably a good thing to not get any reaction at an arena that pops for Cena and Reigns.

Real wrestling fans love the BIG GUY hehehe.


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

MiZdow please go back to the bathrobe and holding the mic like a wine glass,


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Zico said:


> Will Mizdow actually ever revert back to Sandow? Why the hell has he still got the Miz gimmick despite the fact he's no longer with him?


They briefly talked about it on the pre-show. How Sandow went through an identity crisis, trying out a new gimmick each weak, humiliating himself and nothing working. Until Miz hired him as a stunt double and then Sandow finally found a gimmick he could pull-off and now will forever be Mizdow.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Mizdow will succeed now if he can get past this gimmick. He is over with the crowd and I think he could at least be the next Ziggler, a smark favorite.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No crowd reaction for this. Waited too long. Nice going WWE.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

:lol

JBL

U SO FUNNY


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Necramonium said:


> Seeing Jericho is WWE's bitch these days, expect a boring podcast with shit we already knew and Jericho praising Cena's ass.


I'm not certain what pressing questions there are to ask John Cena, actually


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> Well for starters, because the commentary team has a collective orgasm every time his name comes up. They are actually trying to sell the idea Roman nearly beat Brock at Mania. It's lunacy.


That's fine, but people need to get a grip. The dude lost, who cares how much he gets put over, the hardcore fans should be rejoicing; instead, they're complaining (as usual). With the roster as thin as it is, it's good that they keep him elevated (since he was the one that got pinned at Mania for the title that the Internet claims was his for the last year).


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

WWE completely screwed up this storyline.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Crowd is dead. Why is this match on TV?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Live sex with Dean and Renee on RAW would be the best main event segment ever.*


POV style!


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> I think things are on the works for HHH/Steph vs Rock/Rousey at Mania
> 
> Also, pretty sure Taker will face Sting and retire in his home state Mania
> 
> Really, looks like WM31 was one big commercial for WM 32


Hope Rousey and Steph aren't involved, at least not in the same match as Rock/Triple H. You are probably right though unfortunately and if that's the case, then Rock and Rousey are definitely winning.

Regarding last weeks Mania being a commercial for WM32, you're dead on. Has the same sort of feel as when the The Rock was the guest host to WM to when he actually competed in the next one. 

Putting all their energy into Dallas.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

That Chicao crowd is always alive. SShouldve wiated'till Extreme Rules. Fucking Dunn


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Why is this match preceding the main event? Terrible...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Too bad Sandow is done after this feud is over.


Damien Sandow said:


> Nah. She looked at Ryback the same way and he looks like a dog turning 30.


You just had to ruin the fun. ut


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

What's Jericho gonna ask? Whether Cena likes holding a jobber title and being a midcarder now?

I believe that I'll be skipping this podcast.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

So who else thinks the E is going to dip into Russo's style of booking @ Extreme Rules Miz vs Mizdow with naming rights on a pole match.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

TheLooseCanon said:


> No crowd reaction for this. Waited too long. Nice going WWE.


Putting it on a random RAW didn't help things either.


----------



## Corzza25 (Dec 29, 2013)

After months of build up, why the fuck would they put this on a Raw?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

That Mad Max movie looks so fucking good. I haven't been this excited for a movie since that piece of shit Avatar came out.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Reigns only got heavily booed after Fast Lane. Before that point, he was dividing crowds and even got Bryan booed for stating he's a better wrestler than Reigns, which is a :fact. The crowd had his back, then WWE gave him the most awful booking during the most crucial time of the season in front of the most hardcore fans. It's no shock he got booed, and will likely get a divided reaction in England since a lot of those fans are hardcore too. Reigns always gets positive receptions in front of casual crowds, which are the majority.*


The reason he was getting booed is because fans feel he doesn't deserve the super push, nothing to do with 'awful' booking.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why the fuck is Ryback in the main event?


HE'S MY KIND OF ROIDED FREAK! :vince5


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

MrJT said:


> POV style!


WWE would fuck it up and make it from renee's pov


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

definitely should have been saved for PPV. 

LOLWWE :maury


----------



## genocide_cutter (Jun 12, 2011)

https://twitter.com/WWECreative_ish/status/585272693068472320


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

I want to root for Saxton, but he really sucks the energy out of the whole broadcast.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*ALEX RILEY > Sandow.*


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Burn this company to the fucking ground.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

LOL.

Thank fuck that's over.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Frost99 said:


> So who else thinks the E is going to dip into Russo's style of booking @ Extreme Rules Miz vs Mizdow with naming rights on a pole match.


I like it! :lol :russo


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> WWE completely screwed up this storyline.


Seriously... Should've kept one of them off TV (say Miz injured his face and play off his vanity gimmick or something), then brought them back for a buildup to a match at extreme rules.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Eh.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Corzza25 said:


> After months of build up, why the fuck would they put this on a Raw?


I guess this is their way of competing with the NCAA final :shrug


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Avada Kedavra said:


> Why is this match preceding the main event? Terrible...


:vince2 "Gotta give Roman a break to CATCH his breath"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Thanks for building up that match for so long and then giving us that anti-climactic throwaway match on Raw. 

Good Job.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if they had this match again at Extreme Rules under some stipulation.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> That's fine, but people need to get a grip. The dude lost, who cares how much he gets put over, the hardcore fans should be rejoicing; instead, they're complaining (as usual). With the roster as thin as it is, it's good that they keep him elevated (since he was the one that got pinned at Mania for the title that the Internet claims was his for the last year).


You do realize Reigns getting put over literally equals "Make Roman look strong" which is what you were originally complaining about, right?


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

Wtf? you had Mizdow lose...; TO A ROLL UP OF ALL THINGS TOO?

Fuck.... thi..... just fuck this company.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

all in all... said:


> WWE would fuck it up and make it from renee's pov


I wouldn't call that a fuck up considering hordes of psychotic fangirls would instantly donate their life savings to WWE


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

That was a whole lot of boring.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

What!?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Mizdow fad is over.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Miz pins Sandow on a throwaway episode of RAW and people told us not to worry :ha*


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Did he say "I have nothing against Randy"?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Why bury Mizdow like this? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free Appr


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

@Phaedra

As Phaedra said, Sandow needs to be separated from the Miz gimmick now.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Ok I'm good. Night ya'll


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Why did Orton put the Authority under air quotes?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This is Vince's ideal RAW right here people.....

A crowd that is mainly quiet or cheers for the ones he likes....

Orton, Reigns and Ryback wrestle twice and beat monsters respecively to get in the main event.....

John Cena beats up a cartoony super villain character.....

Miz wrestles a match so they can hock his DTV......

I feel like I am a young kid in the 90s all over again watching the New Generation and questioning why I am watching this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nothing against Reigns? Like all that Summerslam build never happened?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Tonight is the night! kjdsbcjdscndjscnslcsc Tonight is the night!


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Ref looked right at mix holding the tights lololol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Main event is gonna be like 7 minutes.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WHOS READY FOR THE MAIN EVENT?


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Miz wins. Hell yeah. *


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

All right I'm tapping out.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBK 3:16 said:


> Wtf? you had Mizdow lose...; TO A ROLL UP OF ALL THINGS TOO?
> 
> Fuck.... thi..... just fuck this company.


We could just call it a night after this post. Haha!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I want to put my penis in Renee's vagina.





RatherBeAtNitro said:


> Yes more Renee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Push_Miz said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAAAH


You do realize it's a near guarantee they have a rematch at extreme rules with Mizdow going over?

I wouldn't be getting too excited about a victory on Raw.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Corzza25 said:


> After months of build up, why the fuck would they put this on a Raw?


Probably something simple and stupid like Vince lost interest. This company man.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my God these interviews. So sick of every backstage segment being a Renee interview or an Authority office segment! Fuck this show.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

WWE needs to quit burying talent that is just getting over. First Neville and now Sandow. I know, I know, some wouldn't consider those burials but the fact is they shouldn't destroy people's momentum like that.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Feel bad for Sandow.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Kink_Brawn said:


> This is Vince's ideal RAW right here people.....
> 
> A crowd that is mainly quiet or cheers for the ones he likes....
> 
> ...


:lmao
Holyshit, counting down each segment really opens your eyes to how true this is!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Randy stuttering like a teenager talking to Renee.

She is looking extra hot tonight, so I can't really blame him :agree:


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

ShowStopper said:


> Main event is gonna be like 7 minutes.


Thanks heavens.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Man I cannot imagine anybody is gonna watch Extreme Rules on that boring Orton-Rollins feud. 

Then Rollins is gonna feud with Reigns. 

We're gonna fucking miss Brock. 

It's gonna be a long summer.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Roxinius said:


> Ref looked right at mix holding the tights lololol


ASSdow had him mesmerized


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

So far this RAW has been pretty bad.

Rollins vs. Neville was good, which was expected - heavily talented wrestlers, the rest was a throwaway. 

Hopefully this main event can be entertaining as well.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

Vincent Kennedy McMahon!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> You do realize Reigns getting put over literally equals "Make Roman look strong" which is what you were originally complaining about, right?


"Make Roman look strong" was so his buildup/chance against Lesnar would be believable. That's done with.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*God i cant wait for NXT next week. Or the next NXT special! NXT should be 2 hours weekly tbh. Lets all talk about NXT guys. Praise be to the almighty savior Triple Jesus. Vince McSatan needs to go back to hell.*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

This main event ... le sigh, somebody in the back just needs to come out with the script, tell us who is going to face Rollins at Extreme Rules, the stipulation and then say goodnight folks. don't put us through this shit ... DO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCKING TIME IT IS HERE, NAEBDY'S GOT TIME FOR A MAIN EVENT LIKE THIS, JUST FUCK OFF. 


wait why the fuck am I even up? my ane fault.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Renee is not even that good looking.. I prefer Summer Rae


----------



## HBK 3:16 (Oct 9, 2014)

devoutone said:


> WWE needs to quit burying talent that is just getting over. First Neville and now Sandow. I know, I know, some wouldn't consider those burials but the fact is they shouldn't destroy people's momentum like that.


Neville wasn't buried, he had a competitive match with the World Champion and took him to his limits; that's a pretty good rub to me.

What they just did with Sandow is bullshit through.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't normally eat ass but id eat Renee's ass. 100% no questions asked.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Game of Thrones, can't wait!


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well that was rather disappointing. Miz and Sandow's feud is gonna end on PPV like it should, but I'm surprised that they aren't progressing it by having Sandow use his own name at the very least. Hopefully that changes by Extreme Rules and he finally sees some full-fledged progression of his own gimmick.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Omega_VIK said:


> Why the fuck is Ryback in the main event?


Because all the really over faces have been moved to the midcard so Reigns can avoid competition. Sad but true. Reigns should be defending the US title against all comers and Cena should be feuding with and losing to Rollins to build Seth up.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

devoutone said:


> WWE needs to quit burying talent that is just getting over. First Neville and now Sandow. I know, I know, some wouldn't consider those burials but the fact is they shouldn't destroy people's momentum like that.


Neville lost to the WWE champion and looked fairly strong whilst doing so, that's far from a burial!


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

I would call this raw a zombie raw. But we all know...ZOMBIES ARE AWESOME!!!!
So im not going to insult the walking dead/Un-dead like that.

This raw has no..BRRRAAAINS!!!


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I think Randy is getting the win tonight, pinning Ryback. Authority/Big Show screw Roman in the match to setup a street fight at ER (Big Show and Roman have been doing a bunch of street fights at house-shows for like forever and they typically get a good response).


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Avada Kedavra said:


> So far this RAW has been pretty bad.
> 
> Rollins vs. Neville was good, which was expected - heavily talented wrestlers, the rest was a throwaway.
> 
> *Hopefully this main event can be entertaining as well.*


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

wait reigns again wtf mizdow wtf 

wtf


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Stop coming out through the crowd you fuking LAME


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Was that a Pentagon Jr. sign in the crowd?


----------



## LokiAmbrose (Dec 18, 2012)

So, no Ambrose tonight?


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

Zico said:


> You do realize it's a near guarantee they have a rematch at extreme rules with Mizdow going over?
> 
> I wouldn't be getting too excited about a victory on Raw.


I know but I'm actually angry that they fucked up this feud so bad right now , crowd was dead for the whole match , they should've had it last week on the post mania raw .


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Main event is gonna be like 7 minutes.


Perfect for Roman.


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

devoutone said:


> Renee is not even that good looking.. I prefer Summer Rae


Renee has the face, Summer has the body.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Main event to be 10mins.

They didn't even try tonight.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

bit of an awkward start there


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> This main event ... *le sigh*, somebody in the back just needs to come out with the script, tell us who is going to face Rollins at Extreme Rules, the stipulation and then say goodnight folks. don't put us through this shit ... DO YOU KNOW WHAT FUCKING TIME IT IS HERE, NAEBDY'S GOT TIME FOR A MAIN EVENT LIKE THIS, JUST FUCK OFF.
> 
> 
> wait why the fuck am I even up? my ane fault.


How can you be Le Tired from being so sports entertained, damn it?!? :vince3


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

This match started off in sadness. What the hell was that first minute about?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Daniel Bryan chants


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl @ the girl going nuts over Roman, "ROMAN I WUF YOU!!"


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

To prepare you for the pain event, here's Saturn doing a cool moonsault.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

MrJT said:


> Stop coming out through the crowd you fuking LAME


did he come down the same steps ?

wtf is this right now


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> "Make Roman look strong" was so his buildup/chance against Lesnar would be believable. That's done with.


No, that was meant to cement Reigns as Cena's ultimate babyface replacement. Beating Lesnar was supposed to be the last rung on that ladder but things turned out differently.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

One of the oddest triple threats pair ups I've ever seen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

D-Bry chants.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

Haydosgooner said:


> Renee has the face, Summer has the body.


I agree but it's not like Summer has a buttface


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Man, they really didn't even try tonight!


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I don't want to post any possible spoilers, but rusev/cena is being advertised locally for an event in the pretty distant future.

I have a feeling that these next few months are just going to be the same recycled storylines.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Yeah because it's not like we've seen enough of Big Show and Kane for one episode.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

KANE AND BIG SHOW THIS IS AWESOME *CLAP CLAP CLAPCLAPCLAP*


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh God. They are going to do the thing where Seth does a run in and ruins the match and then Kane makes it a 4 way as a fuck you to him.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

drinklime said:


> did he come down the same steps ?
> 
> wtf is this right now


yep


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Fuck off Authority..just fuck offffffff


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this sucks


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

TJQ said:


> To prepare you for the pain event, here's Saturn doing a cool moonsault.


Cool!


----------



## I MARK 4 VOLS (Mar 10, 2015)

Where is daniel bryan?


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

This match is abysmal.....

Watch more NJPW guys.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

This has to be the worst triple threat I've ever seen.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, they really didn't even try tonight!


Even by their standards, which is saying alot.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Man, this crowd is fucking pathetic


----------



## PirateMonkE (Sep 22, 2005)

This match is a fucking trainwreck so far.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, they really didn't even try tonight!



:vince "Welcome EVERYONE to Monday night RAWWWWW.....YAWNNNNNNN"


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

why is orton down


----------



## xNECROx (Dec 16, 2014)

Inb4 authority interference
Inb4 3v3 match next smackdown/next raw of ryback/orton/reigns vs show/kane/rollins

So exciting.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

McCringleberry said:


> No, that was meant to cement Reigns as Cena's ultimate babyface replacement. Beating Lesnar was supposed to be the last rung on that ladder but things turned out differently.


Well, there's no point in arguing, but the fact that things turned out differently is what the whole point of this was. They went in a different direction after MONTHSSS of everyone around here saying that it's a foregone conclusion that Reigns was winning... Then he loses... And people are still trying to find ways to complain about him.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

THIS MATCH :booklel

And nobody gives a Shit.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Haha, holy I didn't see that coming.

BIG SHOW FELL WITHOUT BEING HIT LOL


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

We can't even say they tried tonight. They clearly caught wind that the ratings would be down regardless and though "what's the point?".


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

MOTY!


----------



## GonGetGot (Aug 2, 2011)

did big show just fall down for no reason?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>Roman falls on J&J
>Kane and Big Show fly to the floor
lol ok


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Is it me, or does this ring sound really muted or something. Most moves don't sound like they're having a lot of impact. Must be a mic messed up.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Man, they really didn't even try tonight!


It's pretty amazing how bad this is.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

HAHA a year later and Reigns still doesn't realize the Shield broke up? Does he realize nobody is going through the crowd with him? They are trying to make his character retarded right? It's intentional?


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Nevermind


----------



## Brandough (Mar 16, 2014)

The belt looks so weird around Rollins's weist


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

PirateMonkE said:


> This match is a fucking trainwreck so far.



Well when you have "Trainwreck" Regins in the match it speaks for itself.....


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Yes that was a Pentagon Jr Sign


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

WHERE'S SAMOA JOE-SO WHEN YOU NEED HIM, TO HELP HIS SAMOAN BRETHREN?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Boring.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Wow another jump over the ropes...he's so talented!


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Yawwwwwwn.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

what a clusterfuck


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

:lmao Ryback having to tell Mr Gassed Roman Reigns to get his ass up.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That match was terrible, but at least they didn't do that dumb ending I thought they were going to do.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How can the WWE not see that the Authority sucks!

And I knew Randy Orton was going to pin Ryback.

Leave Roman strong, he'll fight Wyatt at Extreme Rules probably.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

devoutone said:


> I agree but it's not like Summer has a buttface


I guess you've never seen a butt before.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Extreme Rematches


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Dr. Middy said:


> Is it me, or does this ring sound really muted or something. Most moves don't sound like they're having a lot of impact. Must be a mic messed up.


That and no one really cares about this.


----------



## devoutone (Apr 4, 2015)

at least it wasn't Reigns


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

So these are suppose to be the top 3 faces in the main event....... fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am shocked that orton won.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

That match was basically WWE 2K played with infinite finishers.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Seth with his logo on the belt now


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ok no Wyatt. And we seen the WWE Champion 4 times on TV today. 

Time to explore other wrestling options. :toomanykobes


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

MR-Bolainas said:


> Yes that was a Pentagon Jr Sign


Cero miedo


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Man, this crowd is fucking pathetic


They have almost nothing to cheer for in this match and no matter if they like any of these three they are all faces. GO AWAY BIG SHOW.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Well then :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

JamJamGigolo said:


> HAHA a year later and Reigns still doesn't realize the Shield broke up? Does he realize nobody is going through the crowd with him? They are trying to make his character retarded right? It's intentional?


It's like when the Rockers broke up and Jannety still wore the Rocker gear and had the Rockers theme.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

No Bryan LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


Ryback and Reigns tag team vs Kane and Big Show incoming for weeks.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Time for the real main-event - Cena interview w/ Jericho!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What a fucking mess of a show. Neville/Rollins is the only thing that wasn't total shit.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins has his nameplates on the belt now.

:mark:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

TripleG said:


> That match was terrible, but at least they didn't do that dumb ending I thought they were going to do.


Give them a few weeks they might just surprise you.....


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Off the air at 11:02. Odd.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So we are going to have Big Show vs Roman Reigns at extreme rules!


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

fucking big show selling even when Roman didn't touch him :lol , Roman vs Slow at extreme rules , man im so happy , a dream match .


----------



## Nyall (Sep 24, 2011)

You guys happy? Reigns' push is over..


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Batz said:


> I think Randy is getting the win tonight, pinning Ryback. Authority/Big Show screw Roman in the match to setup a street fight at ER (Big Show and Roman have been doing a bunch of street fights at house-shows for like forever and they typically get a good response).


Told ya. :lmao


----------



## Haydosgooner (Jan 12, 2015)

Jericho, you look like a complete *** with that scarf around your neck.

Jussayin.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

It was funny seeing these marks slowly realising during the main event that maybe they had just watched a thurd of a show. They had no pulse at end.


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

this announcer blows


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Really not mad I missed most of this Raw :lol


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)




----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

wtf did i just watch


----------



## Nickop (Apr 15, 2013)

Welp only match worth shit were Neville/Seth and surprisingly Cody/Cena


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

They are in a hurry to end this RAW! lol, only 11:02.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

"Thank you for joining us, folks"

What a horrible send off from the show. No sense of urgency or Seth/Orton matters in the least.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol at HHH's interpretation of the evolution of Foley's career


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nyall said:


> You guys happy? Reigns' push is over..


It's not over, it's just put on hold till Summerslam.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

Jericho conveniently brought a pair of knee pads.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Undertakerowns said:


> So we are going to have Big Show vs Roman Reigns at extreme rules!


In the second-ever Stairs Match! :vince$


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm surprised Bryan, Ziggler, Cena, Rusev, Swagger, Bray, and the tag team champs didn't perform tonight ... 

3 Hours of repeat matches and doubling up on boring wrestlers. 

Highlight of the night was A New Day, if u appreciate slow turns ...

and 

Neville vs. Rollins. 


Also, Luke Harper is so fukkin good!


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Meh Raw, but I found it a bit more entertaining than the RTWM Raws. Hopefully Bryan, Wyatt, Ziggler, and BNB will appear more on the next Raws to make it better.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

This RAW was terrible. Show vs Reigns. Guys like Harper and Henry directionless and losing to guys like Seamus and Ryback. The triple threat was abysmal. No Bryan, no Ziggler, no Barrett, no Ambrose. Wyatt back to rambling. Everything's just so formulaic and plain. 

Neville vs Rollins was basically the only thing I enjoyed on the show, that was a nice surprise. But my interest in RAW is the lowest it's been since the guest host-amania in 2009 when I last took a little break. Might be about time for me to find something else to do Monday nights for a bit.


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

Wow...what a nothing show. 

I guess it's back to sleepwalking until next years RTWM


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a shit RAW. Rollins vs. Neville was the only good part, the rest was shit.

At least Rollins vs. Orton at Extreme Rules will be a good Main Event. Hopefully Reigns starts an interesting feud with someone. PLEASE NOT BIG SHOW OMG.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Zico said:


> We can't even say they tried tonight. They clearly caught wind that the ratings would be down regardless and though "what's the point?".


They tried. To but it was Vince's perfect vision of what the WWE should be.


----------



## JamJamGigolo (Jul 8, 2014)

Kink_Brawn said:


> It's like when the Rockers broke up and Jannety still wore the Rocker gear and had the Rockers theme.


It's like that, but then they had him headline Wrestlemania in his Rockers gear against Hogan while burying Shawn Michaels in the midcard. It's exponentially more stupid what they're doing with this Reigns character.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Live w/ Chris Jericho!

Lets start with Fives Moves of Doom! :lol


----------



## all in all... (Nov 21, 2010)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> In the second-ever Stairs Match! :vince$


i'd like to see a barstool match, they have to wear them on their feet like stilts


----------



## TheManof1000post (May 27, 2014)

good boy jericho asking for permission


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Corporate Jericho instead of Austin??

no thanks


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

all in all... said:


> i'd like to see a barstool match, they have to wear them on their feet like stilts


:heston

I'd actually pay to see that for the sheer absurdity as a way to bypass the typical fuckery.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

No Bryan 
No Ambrose
No Ziggler
No Wyatt (I'm really not counting that 30 second segment) 
No Lesnar (& Heyman) but we already knew that anyway.


But of course our heroes Show and Kane are there, they never miss a show.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

You guys should tell us what Corporate Jericho is saying on the Network.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Jericho just asked the hard hitting question guys...


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

The_It_Factor said:


> Well, there's no point in arguing, but the fact that things turned out differently is what the whole point of this was. They went in a different direction after MONTHSSS of everyone around here saying that it's a foregone conclusion that Reigns was winning... Then he loses... And people are still trying to find ways to complain about him.


Why wouldn't they? He's still the same character. He still has the same flaws and limitations. What has he really done to change people's minds? Get beat down by Brock? Big deal. Brooklyn Brawler did that for years.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

How is possible that Vince, HHH, and Steph can't see that Kane and Big Show are show drainers. If they appeared occasionally it would be cool, but this full time shit on every show, with the same shit every week is beyond mind numbing now. Get them out, fuck.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Jericho, how, why, what?


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

TNA is Here said:


> You guys should tell us what Corporate Jericho is saying on the Network.


Sounds like his usual shows which are great. Just cause Austin and Vince had issues doesn't make this "Corporate Jericho".


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

hard hitting question, "What if Funaki came out" (for his invitational)

:deanfpalm


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Jericho basically just admitted that he has no intention of making this interview interesting, as he'd rather try his best to be "bros" with Cena asking questions Vince probably wrote for him.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Goddam chill the fuck out people, I'm enjoying watching Jericho and Cena talk business.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

Jericho: "John, I have to ask and I'm sorry but, what's your favorite color?"

Cena: "Heh heh well our product gives the wwe universe the freedom to choose what they want, I show up every day and love every damn color in the American flag!"


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Holy shit, RAW was bad. I tapped out before the main event. Would have done it sooner but WWE have an annoying habit of making my faves pop up when I least expect it.

Like I'm pretty overwhelmed at how boring it was.


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

Breaking News: Cena wants to get INTO Chyna.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Zico said:


> No Bryan
> No Ambrose
> No Ziggler
> No Wyatt (I'm really not counting that 30 second segment)
> ...


I'd like to think leaving their 3 most organically over babyfaces off the show was a coincidence, but I know better.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

MANIC_ said:


> Jericho basically just admitted that he has no intention of making this interview interesting, as he'd rather try his best to be "bros" with Cena asking questions Vince probably wrote for him.


Well shit....time for bed time!

I expect a Rusev superkick to Cena to end the interview


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I have always enjoyed Jericho's podcast way more than Austin's. This is fine, it has nothing to do with being 'corporate' or anything, its a damn interview.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

How long as Jericho had a crush on Cena for? Interesting...


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

"There are some people who say they love the pro wrestling business - I love this company." - John Cena

It's just like in the Hulu commercial.

In other words: "I'm not a professional who loves what he does, I have muscles and neon shirts to sell."


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

MANIC_ said:


> Breaking News: Cena wants to get INTO Chyna.


:jay
And on that note, I'll be off. It's been a pleasure discussing this miserable Raw with you all.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Avada Kedavra said:


> How is possible that Vince, HHH, and Steph can't see that Kane and Big Show are show drainers. If they appeared occasionally it would be cool, but this full time shit on every show, with the same shit every week is beyond mind numbing now. Get them out, fuck.


Well look who is the current full time main eventers of WWE. Reigns, Ryback, Orton, Rollins, Show, and Kane. Only 2 belong in that spot and they've been feuding for a while now....or at least it seems so. I admit that really isn't statistically true as I'm counting Orton's vacation time in there. Rollins should be feuding with a hot face like Bryan, Ambrose, Ziggler or Cena right now to amp up his heelishness IMO then go back to Orton a few months from now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan (Feb 25, 2015)

Are you people really this upset that Cena and Reigns are over? And some of you are saying that Neville got buried when it was his second match and he went ten plus minutes against the WWE champ? The hive mind is strong today I see


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

I enjoyed Raw because there was no HHH or Stephanie.


----------



## ProtoKall (Dec 13, 2014)

NXT was the most exciting part of RAW...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

I remember John Cena doing that backwards promo on RAW way back then and getting smacked in mouth by Jericho right after that.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> "There are some people who say they love the pro wrestling business - I love this company." - John Cena



Then why don't you marry it than?

:vince "IS THAT AN OPTION? My God make way for John Cena McMahon DAMMIT RAW WILL BE OUR WEDDING"


----------



## MANIC_ (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm just trying to figure out who's gonna start blowing who first.


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

Seems like none of the superstars/divas wrestled like they gave a shit tonight.
And why should they with that kind of material.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Of course everyone's gonna get all noble and expect everyone to have only an honest and pure love for pro wrestling. unk2


People are all different, people do things for different reasons. What Cena said is fine. If you asked every wrestler why they're in the business and their thoughts on pro wrestling/sports entertainment they'd all give different answers, just like us on this forum.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> How long as Jericho had a crush on Cena for? Interesting...


They are drinking buddies so no wonder he is dryhumping him right now.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

That OVW class was insane :banderas


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

Back to catching up on TNA, this RAW pissed me off. Hopefully SmackDown is half-decent this week.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

Put a camera at these two while they sit at a bar, get the same interview. This blows.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Pentagon Jr Sign!!


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Best part about this show was going in this thread and seeing alot of women's feet. If I can be serious for a moment. 

That and Neville vs Rollins.*


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

man what the fuck happened to Shelton Benjamin. WWE let this brutha down. :mj2


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Frost99 said:


> Then why don't you marry it than?
> 
> :vince "IS THAT AN OPTION? My God make way for John Cena McMahon DAMMIT RAW WILL BE OUR WEDDING"


We'll see how much Cena loves it when they finally find someone competent enough to replace him and put John's ass out to pasture. Oh the bitter crying we will be in for then.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What is the purpose of this interview?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

What a horrible Raw.

Only good match was Rollins/Neville. Orton/Kane sucked. Ryback/Harper sucked. Reigns/Show was brutally awful and the worst match of the night. Mizdow/Miz not only sucked, and put on too early (in the grand scheme of things, should've been held off until ER) but Sandow loses and thus looks even more like a chump. And the triple threat main event sucked.

Crowd sucked for that matter as well. I knew we'd have a drop off from last week obviously, but Jesus it's like night and day from last week. Barely popped to anything, even Mizdow didn't get his usual chants. No Bryan, no Ziggler, no Ambrose... just an all around terrible show.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> What is the purpose of this interview?


It's Vince saying "Fuck you" to Stone Cold


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Fred Flinstone would interrupt the McMahon/Cena wedding and show how he drugged Cena with fruity pebbles and took him to a drive thru wedding.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> What a horrible Raw.
> 
> Only good match was Rollins/Neville. Orton/Kane sucked. Ryback/Harper sucked. Reigns/Show was brutally awful and the worst match of the night. Mizdow/Miz not only sucked, and put on too early but Sandow loses and thus looks even more like a chump. And the triple threat main event sucked.
> 
> Crowd sucked for that matter as well. I knew we'd have a drop off from last week obviously, but Jesus it's like night and day from last week. Barely popped to anything, even Mizdow didn't get his usual chants. No Bryan, no Ziggler, no Ambrose... just an all around terrible show.


*The best review here. Couldn't say it better myself.
*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

Stone Cold should talk about this lame interview on his show.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> What is the purpose of this interview?


Jericho just getting a shot at doing his podcast live instead of Austin due to something happening between the two. No idea why people are shitting on this though Jericho's podcast is just different he always talks about early days etc. His podcast is not a wrestling one by any stretch he just talks with whoever is on the show (a lot of people involved in music generally).


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Anyone have videos of Cenas dad wrestling? Thats a thing?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Best part about this show was going in this thread and seeing alot of women's feet. If I can be serious for a moment.
> 
> That and Neville vs Rollins.*


Glad to have helped. :side:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

McCringleberry said:


> We'll see how much Cena loves it when they finally find someone competent enough to replace him and put John's ass out to pasture. Oh the bitter crying we will be in for then.



Who's to say Vince doesn't believe in polygamy? :vince2


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Chrome said:


> Glad to have helped. :side:


Something worth coming to these forums, to be honest. 

Make yourself a favor and google... feet selfie... You won't be disappointed. >


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Good guy John


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

simonitro said:


> Something worth coming to these forums, to be honest.
> 
> Make yourself a favor and google... feet selfie... You won't be disappointed. >


Think I'll do that later. :lol


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Nine99 said:


> What is the purpose of this interview?


No one really knows. I don't even think anyone from WWE knows why this is happening.


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

What happened that night JAWN?


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

So I'm guessing there's just a lot of sot balls being thrown?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nine99 said:


> What is the purpose of this interview?


The purpose of many podcasts, to just talk about shit.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Glad to have helped. :side:


*
And I just now realized that your sig has changing gifs for some reason I thought other people had them too lol.*

Well then


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

henrymark said:


> So I'm guessing there's just a lot of sot balls being thrown?


Yes it seems like there's a lot of soft balls being thrown. >


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

I could just imagine Cena and Jericho getting slammed together. Two douchebag company men. One a ruthless politician. One a shill yes-man.

Cena: Chris you know my recovery's complete and I'm coming back for Survivor Series right?
Jericho: Yeah man!
Cena: You're doing an awesome reign as the heel world champ, great feud with HBK.
Jericho: Yeah man!
Cena: You know what would be an amazing ending to this story?
Jericho: What's that man!?
Cena: You putting me over in my return.
Jericho: FUCK YEAH MAN! I love losing. I love this business man! YEAH!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *
> And I just now realized that your sig has changing gifs for some reason I thought other people had them too lol.*
> 
> Well then


Some other guy had a sig with Bieber I think getting his feet tickled. :ugh2

Not sure if he's just mocking me or really likes guys getting tickled. I'm going to go with the former.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Stall_19 said:


> The purpose of many podcasts, to just talk about shit.


Not really how this works. Vince McMahon's podcast was done because of the CM Punk podcast. HHH's podcast was done because of the negative reaction from the Royal Rumble. They do this after something big happens.

I figured this podcast was because Wrestlemania just happened, and with there being not much to talk about anyways, yeah there just isn't much to this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ryan93 said:


> I could just imagine Cena and Jericho getting slammed together. Two douchebag company men. One a ruthless politician. One a shill yes-man.
> 
> Cena: Chris you know my recovery's complete and I'm coming back for Survivor Series right?
> Jericho: Yeah man!
> ...


Damn, that made me chuckle hard even if I don't completely agree.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Chrome said:


> Some other guy had a sig with Bieber I think getting his feet tickled. :ugh2
> 
> Not sure if he's just mocking me or really likes guys getting tickled. I'm going to go with the former.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Batz said:


> Not really how this works. Vince McMahon's podcast was done because of the CM Punk podcast. HHH's podcast was done because of the negative reaction from the Royal Rumble. They do this after something big happens.
> 
> I figured this podcast was because Wrestlemania just happened, and with there being not much to talk about anyways, yeah there just isn't much to this.


Yeeeah no that was not why these were done.. They were and still are done to give people a reason to watch the network using podcasts that already have audiences that are large. Expect these to carry on no matter which podcast i do not doubt we will see JR's podcast soon to.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

wait what


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Watching this like "At least that's not Reigns yet" and shrugging my shoulders


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> Yeeeah no that was not why these were done.. They were and still are done to give people a reason to watch the network using podcasts that already have audiences that are large. Expect these to carry on no matter which podcast i do not doubt we will see JR's podcast soon to.


Nope they do this for a reason. I'm guessing this podcast was done simply because it's post-mania, they're having another free month and this is a way of getting people interested and promoting just that. But the two previous podcasts were done infact because of CM Punk and the Royal Rumble. It's why they came about so abruptly, why there was little preparation for them, and how the interviews themselves contained conversation around the major topics at that time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

*Cena can legit be heel now and it aint gonna hurt anything. And he even likes being a heel admittedly so. Make a wish kids would still want him I bet man. He even recorded a new theme and was ready during his feud with The Rock wow! Awesome.

Lol JBLISPOOPY *


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Aaaaaand the heel turn question here we go guys


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Getting a major vibe that Cena has wanted to go Heel for a long time and the only thing keeping him going as he is now is the kids/fans.


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Wow.

He had new gear and a new theme ready? That sucks to know. Wish we could have saw that.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Arthurgos said:


> Getting a major vibe that Cena has wanted to go Heel for a long time and the only thing keeping him going as he is now is the kids/fans.


*They just need a new super hero. I vote Kalisto. The kids love masked wrestlers and he is amazing. Not a main event but like really build him as someone for the kids to get behind it sounds crazy but it can work.

Cena saying he recorded new music and went for new gear for a heel turn has me all amped like LES DO DIS!!!
*


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *They just need a new super hero. I vote Kalisto. The kids love masked wrestlers and he is amazing.
> *


The annoying thing to me is that if everyone got behind Bryan behind the scenes i think he could have easily took that. I do have a huge amount of respect for the dude even when i complain its only based on his character as is now. I should really direct my anger about the entire thing to Vince when it comes to Cena because he really just goes out there with what he is told and does his best with it.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Ryan93 said:


> He had new gear and a new theme ready? That sucks to know. Wish we could have saw that.


----------



## Jericho Fan (Feb 7, 2015)

This whole thing was repugnant, but Roman was eye-candy as usual.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Ryan93 said:


> Wow.
> 
> He had new gear and a new theme ready? That sucks to know. Wish we could have saw that.


Are you SHITTING me!? Fuck you, Vince!!! :bean


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi (Sep 24, 2005)

Arthurgos said:


> The annoying thing to me is that if everyone got behind Bryan behind the scenes i think he could have easily took that.


*Agreed. Also nice avatar so excited for P5.* (Y)


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> Getting a major vibe that Cena has wanted to go Heel for a long time and the only thing keeping him going as he is now is the kids/fans.


It's been discussed how Cena wanted to turn heel in 2010. And again during when CM Punk became WWE champion. He has said on twitter about how he thinks being heel would make things better, then of course the tweets would get taken off shortly after.

He's not stupid, he wants to be a heel. It does bother him that he's stuck in this nonsensical circle, but he is a brand that WWE cannot afford to just shift whenever they please. Same reason why Hogan would never turned.


----------



## SkandorAkbar (Dec 11, 2013)

Nine99 said:


> Jericho just asked the hard hitting question guys...


he asked cena if he swallows. :x


----------



## Nine99 (Aug 17, 2014)

Ya that person who was taking over Cena's role with the youth was Daniel Bryan.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

So glad I left before that last match.

And no Dolph, Ambrose, or Bryan.

COME ON


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL Bryan can't even get on the main show anymore. What a clown.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

brad maddox cameo :booklel


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

markoutsmarkout said:


> So glad I left before that last match.
> 
> And no Dolph, Ambrose, or Bryan.
> 
> COME ON


I don't think any of them were there but on there way to the UK. No excuse for what we got though since they still had a ton of people that could have had there matches in place of those guys rather than a double up of Orton, Reigns and Ryback in mute matches.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

Batz said:


> It's been discussed how Cena wanted to turn heel in 2010. And again during when CM Punk became WWE champion. He has said on twitter about how he thinks being heel would make things better, then of course the tweets would get taken off shortly after.
> 
> He's not stupid, he wants to be a heel. It does bother him that he's stuck in this nonsensical circle, but he is a brand that WWE cannot afford to just shift whenever they please. Same reason why Hogan would never turned.


That may be true but we never really got the chance to hear it from him in a setting that was off the cuff in such a way. Makes me wonder why he has not done more podcasts but that is probably due to the travelling n that or Vince.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

Arthurgos said:


> I don't think any of them were there but on there way to the UK. No excuse for what we got though since they still had a ton of people that could have had there matches in place of those guys rather than a double up of Orton, Reigns and Ryback in mute matches.


Yeah I mean it's understandable but ALL THREE?

Yet we get Show and Kane for the millionth time and of course double helpings of Roman, a jobbing Harper, and Sexual Chocolate?

Sheamus starts talking about crushing bugs or something, mentions Dolph, and I'm like oh maybe just maybe Dolph is coming out nope Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Arthurgos said:


> That may be true but we never really got the chance to hear it from him in a setting that was off the cuff in such a way. Makes me wonder why he has not done more podcasts but that is probably due to the travelling n that or Vince.


WWE talent cannot just go on any podcast. They have to be authorized. It's why Jim Ross doesn't have any WWE talent on his podcasts, as Vince forbids it.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Nyall said:


> You guys happy? Reigns' push is over..


Reigns' push is nowhere near over. He is consistently in the main event and will have the belt by August. He's not getting a significant push down the card. Vince isn't abandoning this experiment unless Roman absolutely bombs when he finally gets the belt. 

Rollins is a PLACEHOLDER. 

I do not fathom how some of you believe his push is over when they've plastered the guy on every major advert and with the knowledge The McMahons and HHH love him. He is still being groomed as the guy, they're simply being more protective than before (ie. no mic time)


----------



## minhtam1638 (Jan 3, 2011)

Anybody want to get this hashtag trending? Because I see exactly why AJ Lee left the company.

https://twitter.com/minhtam1638/status/585295083462733824


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

minhtam1638 said:


> Anybody want to get this hashtag trending? Because I see exactly why AJ Lee left the company.
> 
> https://twitter.com/minhtam1638/status/585295083462733824


Yeah, no. Don't need any more SJW junk.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

A-C-P said:


> So again I check in on the Raw thread at halftime of the game, and WWE is showing Reigns/Show at halftime
> 
> uttahere


Intentional. That way they can give Reigns credit for "drawing" highest segment. They're intentionally putting him on when halftime is.

I get your point that Big Show isn't the best to draw with, but they clearly weren't concerned with drawing a ton of viewers this week.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

No one's discussing the fact that Reigns blatantly said "oh, fuck!" when Big Show was stepping on him on the bottom rope?

I'm assuming that it must have legitimately hurt for him to say that.

I went to the pages that had the discussion that was happening at that point, and no one said anything. Weird.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Is it just me of has Sheamus lost his accent. That's terrible. His Irish accent was awesome.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Tonight's RAW was underwhelming. There weren't much memorable moments at all. No HHH and Stephanie. No Daniel Bryan. No Ziggler. No Ambrose. It's no wonder why Orton and Reigns had to wrestle two matches for the night. I enjoyed the Rollins/Neville match although poor Neville had to lose clean already. I hope the Mizdow/Miz feud isn't over after that match they had. Still awkward to see Cena holding the Title he used to hold 11 years ago. What's the explanation for Naomi partnering up with Paige? Is it because of Total Divas? Also, where is the explanation for the random face turn of Mark Henry? He jobbed clean to Sheamus. Liking this heel side of Sheamus. I think the main segment I liked the most was oddly, the New Day promo and their match. The "we snap or we clap" is a clever way to explain what they do. Couldn't care less about the triple threat match. Ryback was just an add-on to the match. Figured Orton was winning and is Reigns going to feud with the Big Show? What did us fans do to deserve this?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Reigns' push is nowhere near over. He is consistently in the main event and will have the belt by August. He's not getting a significant push down the card. Vince isn't abandoning this experiment unless Roman absolutely bombs when he finally gets the belt.
> 
> Rollins is a PLACEHOLDER.
> 
> I do not fathom how some of you believe his push is over when they've plastered the guy on every major advert and with the knowledge The McMahons and HHH love him. He is still being groomed as the guy, they're simply being more protective than before (ie. no mic time)


Rollins is not a placeholder lol, he'll hold that title for a while.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Not seen Raw yet, but Rollins/Neville should be awesome. Great to see that caliber of match on the main roster


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just read results, and looks like I am not gonna watch RAW this week. :lol


----------



## PhilThePain (Aug 17, 2009)

Orton won? One reason less to watch Extreme Rules


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

NastyYaffa said:


> Just read results, and looks like I am not gonna watch RAW this week. :lol


They are back to "going through the motions"

It's a very sad and boring state of affairs. There's no reason to watch until next Royal Rumble.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Orson winning is good. Thank god he pined Ryback no need for Reigns to take the pin. Glad Reigns is not getting pushed to mid card like some want.


----------



## 3MB4Life (Apr 3, 2014)

Remember when everyone thought the product was going to improve after Mania? It seems comical now.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

Knew I that when certain people were not going to appear on RAW stopped seeing.
And it seems that I was not the only



> It was also noted that many people in the crowd left before the #1 contenders Triple Threat main event began on TV.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

*Was the show good or bad without Steph/HHH?*

Honest opinion do you think the show was good or bad without Stephanie and HHH?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Was the show good or bad without Steph/HHH?*

The show sucked. It wasnt going to be any better with them because this was a filler show due to basketball competition.


----------



## Jimmy01 (Feb 3, 2015)

The only thing worth watching at last night's Raw was Neville vs Rollins. The rest was garbage.


----------



## Thanks12 (Dec 23, 2014)

IDONTSHIV said:


> The show sucked. It wasnt going to be an better with them because this was a filler show due to basketball competition.


Oh your right


----------



## RKO 4life (Feb 20, 2013)

*Re: Was the show good or bad without Steph/HHH?*

Sometimes I can't stand them But they need to be on the show. They both still make for good tv.

I always want to know what HHH (kayfabe) thoughts are on Raw.

So to me it is bad when they are not on the show.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Stad said:


> Rollins is not a placeholder lol, he'll hold that title for a while.


Bookmarked. I'm not one of those who claims to not enjoy saying "I told you so." 

I love it, actually. I'll be sure to quote you in June.


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

Oh wow, I wasn't expecting much but I expected it to keep me awake, as I type this I am actually drowsy. :lol

Anyways, Neville vs Rollins got me very excited, obviously just the tip of the iceberg type of stuff, one or 2 magical moves or reversals and that is all, but that match in the future down the line will be fucking orgasmic. Highlight of the show.

And that is about it :lmao

I dunno, but I cannot believe how lackluster it feels when there is no Brock, or any other big part timers around. I am against them but fuck they lack some star power at certain times, Raw felt very mediocre with not to many major stars. I know Bryan, Ambrose etc not being there doesn't help but I dunno.

It just feels so lacking, I sense we are gonna be in for a long few months now. I think I may have to take a break from watching religiously until Brock returns, never disappoints when his around that's for sure.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I liked Neville Vs. Rollins, Rollins' opening promo and slight dig at Kane were both good, the Lucha Dragons continue to impress on the main show, and Sheamus works much better as a heel. As for other things I liked...yeah, that's about it. 

The rest of the show was kind of dry. Obviously, you can't top last week's huge angle, but the main angle of the three way contenders match and all three men having matches first just didn't create anything interesting. The three matches weren't qualifying matches, so I knew Orton, Ryback, and Roman were all going to win because why job them out before a contenders match they already have? Granted if they were qualifying matches, I still would have picked those three, but at least the story would have evolved throughout the night instead of having three senseless matches that didn't accomplish anything. 

The match between Cena & Stardust wasn't bad, but it is hard to get into them due to a lack of drama. I knew Stardust wasn't going to win because A) Rusev already has his rematch lined up for the next PPV, so....yeah there is not going to be a title change, and B) It's freaking Cena taking on Cody Rhodes. Who do you think is going to win? That said, the open challenge does elevate the US Title and could make for a nice payoff down the road. In my mind, it paints Cena as the de facto heel because it just makes me chomp at the bits for him to lose and all the challengers look like underdogs, haha. 

And the way they messed up Miz/Mizdow is just insulting. All that build up for a throwaway match on Raw that accomplished nothing? They got screwed out of a Mania spot, the Battle Royal they got dumped in was then dumped to the preshow because FU that's why, and then their big grudge match gets throwaway level treatment. That's horrible.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Worst RAW of the year by FAAAAAAAAAR, and that's saying something.


----------



## McCringleberry (Jan 15, 2015)

Lothario said:


> Bookmarked. I'm not one of those who claims to not enjoy saying "I told you so."
> 
> I love it, actually. I'll be sure to quote you in June.


Yep. Orton is just a way to get them through Chicago then it's back on the Reigns train of entertainment death. I don't think it will take until June either. May. Watch.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

McCringleberry said:


> Yep. Orton is just a way to get them through Chicago then it's back on the Reigns train of entertainment death. *I don't think it will take until June either. May. Watch.*



Oh I agree. I was being generous. :lol


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

Lothario said:


> Oh I agree. I was being generous. :lol


:crying::crying: Fuck this company lol .


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

The final 90 minutes of this show would cure even the harshest insomnia, what a drag, a bona fide snoozefest.

Get the show back to 2 hours and tighten it up, PLEASE.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

The first hour was painfully boring. I never want to see Kane and Big show wrestle again. GTFO.

I hate that Harper is a jobber. The entire wyatt family is fucked and probably be released within 2 years.


Neville oh boy he looked like a star. That entrance was awesome and commentary put him over big time.


----------



## Tony220jdm (Mar 14, 2013)

Rollins and nevile only good thing the rest was soooo bad...


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

What an awful RAW.


When the BEST part of RAW, imo, is the Recap from RAW-IS-BROCK last week, you know that last night's RAW sucked ass. fpalm


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

what a shit episode or raw


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Rollins and Neville was pretty good.. other than that.. No thanks.

Too much talking. The opening thing with the Authority group talking about how great of a champion Rollins is dragged...

Big Show and Reigns for the millionth time. I thought that there were rumors of Henry, Big Show and Kane retiring? Whatever happened to that? Its April 2015 and all 3 guys are still there. No one wants to see Henry vs. Sheamus. I am interested in Sheamus, but not for him to fight with Mark "I job to people, thats what I do!" Henry.

The Divas division is already missing AJ. If I were Natalya and Alicia Fox i'd be pissed knowing that that I had been there longer than the others and yet I still have to act like i'm perfectly fine with being pushed on the same level as a Cameron. I just hope that the Battle Royal will have Charlotte, Sasha, someone from NXT in it.

Thats all I have got. I do like that they moved up Neville and the Lucha Dragons. Good additions to the main roster. Neville is great but I just hope that he mixes it up a bit because he is clearly depending on his high flying moves to get over. So far I do think that its working though.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *No Cole?
> 
> And HHH and Steph are off?
> 
> Maybe we were wrong about this show.. it has a chance?*


Famous Last Words. :lol


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lothario said:


> Bookmarked. I'm not one of those who claims to not enjoy saying "I told you so."
> 
> I love it, actually. I'll be sure to quote you in June.


Go for it, he'll have it until at least SummerSlam, they've already teased Lesnar vs Rollins.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I liked 

Rollins Vs Neville, really good match but little surprise in that. 

Prime Time Players taking the mick out of The Ascension although it could have been better

That's about it, pretty dull show although at least the right number one contender out of it.


----------



## Fighter Daron (Jul 14, 2011)

I don't think Raw was that bad, Rollins vs Neville and Cena vs Stardust were two good matches and the rest was fine until that horrible main event. But you know, Ryback is just a big piece of shit and Orton & Rollins need to be carried, so it was not going to be good anyway.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Okay so Monday Night Raw, 
let's see. 

I was already planning on missing it to get my workout in and then catching up on DVR as usual only I had a lot of other things to do so when I finally got caught up it was already 11...

So I fast forwarded...and fast forwarded...and fast forwarded...
Nothing seemed interesting. 
Everything is just thrown together right now haphazardly it seems.
They don't know where the hell they're going. 

I can't blame them too much though. 
A lot of things blew off at Mania. 
They have to start fresh and with this roster that's sort of a tall order. 
The only match that looked remotely interesting was Rollins/Neville and judging by some posts here I'll probably go back and watch it but that's it. 

I missed RAW but it didn't even matter.
You got work to do WWE.
Go back to 2 hours guys. 
3 is ridiculous.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Rollins is The Man!


----------



## Isaac2289 (Aug 25, 2012)

That Raw was..........BORING! I cant think of any other word to fit what i just watched. It had no flow to it, storylines went nowhere fast and they had the same wrestlers, wrestle multiple matches. Sigh, give us something interesting! When was the last time a "special" match was on raw? Gives us something WWE! A WWE Championship match, a cage match, a table match.....anything other than the standard we find ourselves watching every week


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

So this episode of RAW was just awful.

The opening segment involved too much talking, as it usually does, but it just seemed like all of them were spinning their wheels trying to fill time. I enjoyed the Kane babyface tease and Rollins is as fantastic as always being just a complete asshole, but the actual content of the segment was lacking.

The rest of the show pretty much dissolved into a plethora of throw away matches to fill yet more time. The only two standout matches were; Rollins/Neville & Cena/Stardust. The prior being a nice little television match between two great workers, the latter garnering interest from me due primarily to the novelty of the United States championship being spotlighted for the first time in years.

The Miz/Mizdow dissension angle, which was immensely over going into Wrestlemania, culminated in next to nothing. These guys, especially Mizdow, who turned chicken shit into chicken salad with this gimmick, had their hard work paid off by being put in a un-hyped 3rd hour of RAW throwaway match? If that isn't a slap in the face, I don't know what is. Well done Vince.

It's episodes like this, that drag on for seemingly ever, which drain my energy. You don't need the crushing gravity of a black-hole to prove that time can and will slow down. Just watch an episode of Monday Night RAW of this ilk.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I missed it but it doesn't seem like I missed a lot.


----------

